# Knitting Tea Party - 1st to 3rd July



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in LA. I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.

Lots happening this weekend, to-day is _Canada Day_ and I hope all our Canadian friends have been partying hard, I wish I was with you because I love the country. Was anyone at the big event with the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge to-day?

Over this side of the Atlantic, the Wimbledon finals are coming up, the MotoGP is in Mugello, Italy and the _Eclipse_ horse race is tomorrow at Sandown Park. So tonight I thought you'd like to have a go at the official cocktail while you cheer on the winner!

Dave

*Racing Eclipse Cocktail*

Pour 25ml Midori Liqueur and 25ml Apple Juice into a tall glass filled with crushed ice, top up with champagne. Stir and garnish a cherry and a slice of apple shaped as a horseshoe.

_Midori is a very sweet, very green melon liqueur, a sharp apple juice and a dry champagne or sparkling wine is best to offset the sweetness and balance the flavours._


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

For ONCE, I'm in on the opening of the Tea Party...usually I'm way behind....
Good evening, Dave...it's 6 pm here on the Eastern Seaboard of the U.S. Hope you're having a great time watching the tennis matches!
June


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, the beginning of the party and what a great start. A cocktail. We are also celebrating in US. July 4th - fireworks and all.

So much going on and our news is covering all of the royal visit. 

Just watching a bit of tennis before packing for a quick road trip tomorrow morning. Having cleaned the kitchen, just sent DH to pick up fish and chips. Might as well start celebrating early. Will start panicing about packing after we eat. 

Have plans to stop at favorite cross-stitch shop and also have located a new yarn shop to check out. In car project decided and working on beaded sox while still hom., They are coming along nicely. Will have whole bunch of reading to look forward to when we return Sunday and I am able to check on all that has been happening at Tea Party. Ya'll fave fun!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> For ONCE, I'm in on the opening of the Tea Party...usually I'm way behind....
> Good evening, Dave...it's 6 pm here on the Eastern Seaboard of the U.S. Hope you're having a great time watching the tennis matches!
> June


Hello June, perfect time for a cocktail!

I've managed to watch quite a bit on tv and did get to Wimbledon for one day last week. It's a busy time of year on the social calendar and one can only get to so many of the parties!

_The Lad_ is racing this weekend, so I won't be at Sandown for the horses, but I shall be watching it online as well as the qualiffying sessions for the Italian round of MotoGP. I've set the video to record the tennis finals so I can watch them when I return home.

Dave


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hello Dave, just enjoying a nice bowl of coco pops. Its a nice weekend here in Devon and Sunday I,ll be 60. Not that I will be getting my long awaited State Pension, the Government have taken it away from me until Sept 2012. Still no good crying. Hoping to enjoy a lovely day at the seaside. enjoy your recipes. Jeannie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy tea party everyone - just finished eating our first 4th of July grilling - bratwurst! Very Good! We'll be grilling out a lot...here in the midwest, we count everything on the grill as BBQ...not sure that's true for the rest of the country--how about internationally?

Will be doing some house cleaning this weekend as well as some parades, etc. Looking forward to reading all your posts...for those who are travelling, be safe and let us know about your journies.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Evening all and Happy Canada Day to all other Canadians. thanks Dave once again for hosting the party. how did the lad's race go? the Canada day Cozy looks and worked out beautifully. happy birthday boring knit hope your day is special. 
Andrea from Ontario


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hello dave and all from northwest ohio - warm and humid this evening - the weather looks promising for a dry fourth of july which will be nice.

"the lad will be rcing" - can you expand on that a little dave?

sam


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi all, Just saying hi and I am off to see some friends this evening. The town is full of people as this is Stellafane (telescope) weekend. The markets were overflowing with people purchasing their corn, hamburg, hot dogs and chicken for grilling. And watermelons were tucked under their arms. Little children were waving small flags and it is a joyful weekend for all.

I have posted a front view of Daves newest cozy on:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=17088&postnum=252453 

I also have started to work on a womans wool sweater. It gets cold in New England. 
Happy knitting everyone. Taa, taa
Mary


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Made it for day one of the Tea Party.  My son and his wife are here for a week from Scarborough, Ontario. I get to see two of my grand daughters. It is an exciting time for them. They look forward to helping feed the animals and collect eggs. I think I'm going to make a set of coasters using the egg cozy That Dave posted. Off to get things ready for the family party tomorrow.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dave from NC....USA. We started our long weekend by going out to dinner at a local Mexican resturant. Our family will be celebrating our Independece Day a day early this year. Daughter-in-law has to work. We will have a BBQ and fireworks. I'm sure we will lot's to eat and drink. I have a batch of my famous "yellow bird" in the freezer waiting to come out. It is a great recipe....
6oz frozen OJ, thawed
2 1/4 c water
1 1/2 c. pineapple juice
1-1 1/2 c. light rum
3/4 c. cream de bananna liquor
combine everything in a large bowl, pour into baggies and set inside of a plastic bowl and put in freezer. Take out at least an hour before you want to drink them. They should be slushy.
I always double this so I have More. Enjoy....they are wonderful!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Hello Dave, just enjoying a nice bowl of coco pops. Its a nice weekend here in Devon and Sunday I,ll be 60. Not that I will be getting my long awaited State Pension, the Government have taken it away from me until Sept 2012. Still no good crying. Hoping to enjoy a lovely day at the seaside. enjoy your recipes. Jeannie


Have a very happy birthday Jeannie, I hope you get good weather on your stretch of coast.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> Evening all and Happy Canada Day to all other Canadians. thanks Dave once again for hosting the party. how did the lad's race go? the Canada day Cozy looks and worked out beautifully. happy birthday boring knit hope your day is special.
> Andrea from Ontario


Hi Andrea, glad it worked for you.

The race isn't until tomorrow, _The Lad_ has done his 'track walk' and is now tucked up in bed dreaming of chequered flags and laurels!

I'm glad my cosy came out well for you and hope you're having a great day.

Last year I designed a cross stitch pattern for a Canadian friend of the flag fluttering in the breeze.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> hello dave and all from northwest ohio - warm and humid this evening - the weather looks promising for a dry fourth of july which will be nice.
> 
> "the lad will be rcing" - can you expand on that a little dave?
> 
> sam


_The Lad_ races scooters and pitbikes as a hobby for a small team. He loves speed and finding new ways to try to break his neck!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Evening all!

Well, it is Friday night, which means I'm settling in for some baseball! Texas Rangers vs Florida Marlins in Inter-League Play. It is a home game, which means fireworks - and we live pretty close to the Rangers Ballpark. We might get some lawn chairs and go outside for a bit if the fireworks are high enough for us to see.

Randy is bringing home fish & chips for dinner tonight to eat while watching the game. He's becoming almost as big a fan of baseball as I am - almost. LOL I was raised around the sport, even did scorekeeping for my brother's little league team way back when.

I'm still working on the scarf on the 10" knitting board. It is just so hard to work on that when the temps are so high, so I wait until 2am and then work on it for a couple of hours or so. 

I had to cancel two polymer clay home party classes this weekend due to the swelling in my legs. I would have made over $450 this weekend if I was able to do them, but the doc said stay off the feet for another week or so. It also means no cooking, so Randy is "cooking". Translates - bringing food home tonight, and light meal salads the rest of the week. I like meal salads with very little dressing. On seafood salads, we just squeeze a fresh lemon or lime over the salad and it works really well. Just enough to add a teensy bit of flavor and moisture without overpowering the overall taste of the ingredients. 

This once again turned into a novel - I'm a chatty girl!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wow, the beginning of the party and what a great start. A cocktail. We are also celebrating in US. July 4th - fireworks and all.


Ya know fireworks are legal in some parts of North Texas. I'm not sure which ones are still under a burn ban, so we've decided we're not going to shoot any off ourselves. We enjoy watching fireworks sometimes, but once you've gotten to fire off your own, it isn't nearly as much fun.

I'm hoping for a little rain and some cooler temps - and a Rangers win tonight.  The weekend is starting off pretty nicely, I must say.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wow, the beginning of the party and what a great start. A cocktail. We are also celebrating in US. July 4th - fireworks and all.
> 
> So much going on and our news is covering all of the royal visit.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful trip...my daughter lives in League City...very near NASA....hope the weather isn't toooo hot for your road trip but I realize that's a vain hope!
When my husband was alive and I was cross-stitching constantly, we stopped at every shop along the way that sold patterns, etc. when we were on our road trips...I knew all of them between Norfolk, Va and Myrtle Beach, SC and Charleston, SC.... A lot of fun!!!
June


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoy the baseball Maelinde, I hope you get a good view of the fireworks.

It's a pity you're laid up and can't do the classes, but it's far more important to get yourself fit again even if it means taking a week out; better that than amonth because you didn't follow the doc's advice!

Nothing wrong with a salad on a hot day, I don't always feel like a cooked meal when the temperature gets over 75deg, not that it happens too often in England!

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > For ONCE, I'm in on the opening of the Tea Party...usually I'm way behind....
> ...


Isn't it fantastic to have the ability to record programs while we do something else?!! Twice as much fun...
Thanks for the cocktail!
LOL!
June


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> Evening all and Happy Canada Day to all other Canadians. thanks Dave once again for hosting the party. how did the lad's race go? the Canada day Cozy looks and worked out beautifully. happy birthday boring knit hope your day is special.
> Andrea from Ontario


Happy Canada day to all of our Canadians! I've always wanted to visit.

Randy spent 6 months in Edmonton, Alberta when he was young. His Grandfather temporarily taught math at the University there for that amount of time. Randy was only 7 at the time, but he remembered and cherished his time there and wants to go back. He even stayed there in the winter time and said it was just beautiful.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


I record everything I watch. I love being able to have that control and not to be concerned about being home if there is something I really want to see.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Hello Dave, just enjoying a nice bowl of coco pops. Its a nice weekend here in Devon and Sunday I,ll be 60. Not that I will be getting my long awaited State Pension, the Government have taken it away from me until Sept 2012. Still no good crying. Hoping to enjoy a lovely day at the seaside. enjoy your recipes. Jeannie


A very happy early b'day wish, Jeannie...you make me feel so old. Well on the way to my 75th but in my mind, I'm still 17. Until I look in the mirror and see my mother staring back at me!! LOL!
Happy Birthday!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mjs said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


AND we can fast forward through all those annoying commercials!!!
JuneK


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, Dave! 

The game starts in just a couple of minutes and it looks like it will be a good one.  

We love salads on hot days, too. I really like seafood salads with scallops, crab, lobster, and shrimp. Not all on one salad, but you get the idea. Those do work best with fresh lemon squeezed on and sometimes a light drizzle of olive oil. I used to have a recipe for lemon vinaigrette, but can't find it. 

The ladies that asked for the classes understood and said to call them once I'm doing better and we'll see if they're able to reschedule. If not, then no worries. I've been so busy of late that it will be good to get that much needed rest. Rest is just boring. :? 

I'm going to see if I have that Orange Julius recipe somewhere. It is a Southern California drink that doesn't have alcohol, but we've put rum in it before with excellent results.


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello All, I too am happy to be here early! I generally come in when there are 25 pages to go through and what with checking out suggested sites, downloading patterns, copying recipes it ends up being a full days job! LOL! The drinks sound FAB! But I am a long time "Friend of Bills," so I appreciate the recipes that provide subsitutes for the alcohol. I just got a new blender so I will have to experiment with some variations. So thank you for giving me some inspiration!

I finally finished my shawl that got put aside with 2-1/2 rows to go whe I first discovered KP! LOL, No time t crochet when you all are so interesting! Have a super weekend, I"ll look forward to the posts as they come in!


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hobby Lobby opened in Erie, PA this week. I went yesterday. They don't have power wheel chairs so I had to use a manual chair. I only checked on fabrics and yarn. My arms aren't used to a manual chair and they hurt today. That is one big store. There was a nice selection of yarn and fabric. Not very many knitting needles. Thanks for hosting the tea party again, Dave.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good morning from another sunny but cool Saturday morning in Sydney, Not alot planned for today just a bit of a tidying up and hopefully the chance to finish off sewing in the ends on three scarves that I have finished and to plan what will be next. Happy celebrations to all of you in the northern hemishere!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hi Dave from Northwestern Ontario Canada! It is a wooping 43'Celsius here because of the humidity. Staying inside. Our Canada parade lined up in front of my house today. Nice to see all the lil kids on their decorated bikes! Watched the Duke and Dutchess of Cambridge on TV and loved them! I did go outside once today -- filled up my birdfeeders. I enjoyed a cold diet coke (sober now for 29 yrs!) and a chicken sandwich. Love this tea party! Fireworks at the beach tonite!  :thumbup:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

friday evening, 6:15, and so hot I still haven't started in on my 'cool of the evening tasks'.....so i guess i will pour a glass of wine (my version of a cocktail, and SO much faster to make) and sit back for another hour. Will try to catch a little Tennis.... why not, as long as I'm not the one running around in the heat, I'm game...

happy tea party to dave and all his gang.... doncha love being in a gang at our age?


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Good Evening Friends! Just came in from sitting on the front porch wathching the humming birds fight over the feeder. They are amazing to watch! Brought Pizza Hut home for dinner tonight. Enjoying a twisted tea right now. Started on the market bag that was posted here the other day. Its coming along nicely. The 4th in Scottsville is a 3 day celebration. Big flea market (can't wait to go) music, arts & crafts, food, parade and of course fire works! We will cook out over the week end and just be lazy!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

this is just a BTW.... we discussed this on other threads so am sending along info as Dave's Tea Parties seem to get larger every week....

when using 'Quote Reply'....just do as you have been....but then highlight FROM AFTER the commenter's name down TO the pertinent part of the quote you want to refer to....now delete the highlighted part.... add your comment to the end and we'll still see who sent the original comment and see what you are referring to now without all the extra space begin taken up.... Dave's tea parties are big enough...has anyone counted how many people show up? wasn't it 29 pages last week? WOW....


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all and Happy Canada Day to all other Canadians. thanks Dave once again for hosting the party. how did the lad's race go? the Canada day Cozy looks and worked out beautifully. happy birthday boring knit hope your day is special.
> ...


that is amazing. would you please be willing to share the pattern. i have been doing more counted cross stitch of late due to weather and the fact that having yarn brush against my leg drives me crazy this time of year. off to watch the fire works now. 
hope all have a great weekend if celebrating Canada Day, Independence Day or just happy its the weekend.
Andrea


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

deemail i thought it said 39 pages for last week. thank you will do quotes your way from now on


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Oh, it's evening & time to celelbrate life! Think I'll go make myself one of Fireball Dave's Royal Ascot Blushes to celebrate! Also having some Spearmint Sun Tea. But what to eat?????


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

The Tour de France begins tomorrow & I can hardly wait! Feels like I am travelling all over France again! 

Hooray!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good evening all, it's 7:22pm in N.ID I usually get to join Sat mornings.
The OK was given by the INS Co to get my car fixed, $5168.00 and if they find more damage then that will be covered too.
I never wish WHIPLASH on anyone ... OMG the pain is horrible.
I am so glad my BF is a licensed professional massage therapist, it felt so good to get a massage today

I made no bake cookies for the first time the other day, they were pretty good. 

No Bake Choc Cookies

2 cups sugar
1/4 cup cocoa
1 stick butter (8tbsp)
1/2 cup milk

Boil above ingredients for 4 mins

Add :- 2cups oatmeal
1/4 cup peanut butter 

mix well, shape dough into cookies and let cool

I put them into muffin pan to hold the shape

Now it's time for some Marionberry Wine

Marion


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> deemail i thought it said 39 pages for last week. thank you will do quotes your way from now on


could have been, i just remembered the ascot party from a couple of weeks ago (not that i remembered that right, either  ...i was travelling last weekend, sounds like a whopper of a 'do'......


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Good evening Dave,
Sitting here eating a bowl of fresh berries and vanilla ice cream. I finished the Clockwork scarf by Stephen West and am trying to decide what's next.
Jeannie...Happy b-day
Maelinde...Take care of those legs. Let Randy pamper you.
Marion...glad to hear the ins company is going to fix your car.
HAPPY CANADA DAY! to all our Canadian friends.
Happy 4th to the US.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Dave,
It is 11:10 p.m. on Friday night. I just returned from a fantastic fireworks show in town to cap a day of Canada Day celebrations. You're right, the royal couple will have had a blast today. Ottawa pulls out all the stops. An enormous video screen on the lawn of the Parliament Buildings, the streets are closed to traffic so pedestrians can go wherever, everyone dressed in red and white - even the Duchess, amazing fireworks, a concert, a fly over by the Snowbirds streaming red and white exhaust and of course mounties and their beautiful black horses. Everyone should experience it once.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, it's 10pm Friday evening in Kansas. It's been a long and rough week. Yesterday was my last day on a job that I have had for the last 11 years. Our contract was not renewed and my position as a food service manager for a residential treatment facility was eliminated. On top of that, the company that I work for doesn't think they will have a job for me when I finish up my 3 weeks of vacation. I've worked for them 30 years come 7/18. Any way, the place I worked had a nice party for me on Tuesday and gave me a $50 gift card to Michaels so at least I can knit or crochet for a little while longer.
Right now, I'll stay home with the grandbaby, get some rest, get caught up on things and try to figure out what I want to do when I grow up. Have a home based business that I can throw myself into to take up some slack and scheduled some mystery shops for next week. 
Drink of choice for the evening would be hot tea, don't know why that sounds so good when it's 90+ out at 10. Can't have it unless I use bottled water--we're under a boil order until late tomorrow as we had a large water main break this morning. Right now, a generic coke zero sits by me. I just finished up a piece of cake from my party and need to wash it down.
No big plans for the week-end. Daughter and boyfriend both work so I'll stay with the baby and hopefully get some knitting done. Sorry this is so windy, but thanks friends for letting me ramble so.
Have a good weekend!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Greetings from Georgia, USA. Maelinda hope you recover quickly; Happy early B-Day to Jeannie; Happy Canada Day to our northern neighbors, and A BIG happy 4th of July to all of USA!. I spent today cleaning, painting, hanging curtains, and laying rugs in what used to be my sewing/crafting room and now is my oldest grandson's bedroom. (or will be tomorrow after the furniture is moved in. He was very excited and appeciative. I haven't knitted any all day but did take a few minutes to teach my oldest granddaughter how to purl and set her on her way making her first face cloth. Right now I'm sipping on a Pomegranate Raspberry wine cooler with my feet propped up relaxing. Tomorrow will be another busy, busy day with furniture moving and more sorting and storing. Looking forward to some more yummy recipes to be posted by my fellow KPers. It is 11:20 pm EST on 7/1.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

scotslass said:


> I haven't seen that no bake cookie recipe in ages. I remember making those with my class the first year I began teaching. I was teaching the students fractions and wanted them to see how using them with cooking was important. I was a big hit from the students especially since they got to eat their finished projects!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all, my first time at a virtual tea party. I am drinking tea mind you (iced tea) kids are out of the house this weekend for 4th of july, I have the whole place to myself. I can watch/listen to my shows while I knit and drink tea yeah!! Good times to all. Happy knitting. Everyone who is traveling, be safe (also with the fireworks)


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Hi all, Just saying hi and I am off to see some friends this evening. The town is full of people as this is Stellafane (telescope) weekend. The markets were overflowing with people purchasing their corn, hamburg, hot dogs and chicken for grilling. And watermelons were tucked under their arms. Little children were waving small flags and it is a joyful weekend for all.
> 
> I have posted a front view of Daves newest cozy on
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-17088-4.html
> ...


Something weird happened to my post and the wrong post for the cozy was messed up.  I think that it is now OK.
I showed the pattern to my friend tonight and she is a great knitter and thought that this pattern would be great on the backs of mittens. 
Mary


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Greetings everyone ! It's 12 midnight straight up, here on the East Coast of the USA, as I log in to the tea party at the "witching hour" once again. We've been travelling on the road , having left NJ for NC on June 22nd, helping re-locate one son to Winston-Salem for a year, then after the move-in/unpack marathon which lasted for 4 days, we came farther south to Huntersville to visit our older son/family , especially to have lots of cuddles with our new baby granddaughter. We plan to head north after breakfast tomorrow, taking a less-frantic drive back , stopping overnight near Washington, DC, but getting home in late afternoon on Sunday. Want to be off the roads before the holiday makers head home on Monday night from the beaches, lakes, & mountains. If you're familiar with travelling in the Northeast Corridor of the USA, you'll understand how we plan our travel to avoid as much congestion as possible. SailorRae, I think I have all the components for your cocktail at home, so I just might make some for the Big Birthday Bash on Monday.....as we sit & relax at home.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY,USA ! ! !


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Great baseball game this evening! The Texas Rangers beat the Florida Marlins 15-5. What a game!

We tried to see the fireworks, but couldn't. No worries. There will be at least a couple dozen more chances to see some all weekend long, if we're willing to sit outside in the humid heat.

I think I'll stay indoors this year, and just spend the time with good friends and good food.

At least the weekend is off to a very good start! Got my KP Tea Party, a Rangers win, and the leg swelling is down a little bit.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Mary, that is a delightful idea! Maple leaves on the backs of mittens, or loves, would be so fun!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> that is amazing. would you please be willing to share the pattern. i have been doing more counted cross stitch of late due to weather and the fact that having yarn brush against my leg drives me crazy this time of year. off to watch the fire works now.
> hope all have a great weekend if celebrating Canada Day, Independence Day or just happy its the weekend.
> Andrea


I was quite pleased with how it turned out, I liked the 'cartoon' effect, with its crisper definition. Unfortunately the chart is too large to post here, it runs to six A4 pages plus the key. However if you PM an email address to me, I will send the full set with DMC yarn organiser as a PDF for you to print out.

Hope you enjoyed the fireworks!

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

It was a picture perfect day here in the Pacific Northwest! Was busy all day. My DH and I went walking this morning. Came home and I was working on the toes of my socks while DH painted one side of his truck. Then we worked in the back yard for a while. Drove the convertible to the store had dinner. Sore from working in the yard so we sat in the hot tub for about an hour. Too busy to remember the "Lemon Drops or Creamsicles". For those who didn't get the recipes I'll post them again.

Lemon Drops
Makes 1 gallon
12-14 lemons, juiced (720ml)
1 bottle of Citron Vodka (one fifth or 75oml) (regular vodka may also be used)
1440 ml water ( a little over 6 cups or two bottles measured from the empty vodka bottle)
3 cups Baker's Sugar
Crushed ice
Shake & enjoy

*Start with iced glasses rimmed with extra Baker's Sugar


Lemon Drops
makes one serving
1 lemon- squeeze into shaker
2 shots Citron Vodka (regular vodka may also be used)
4 shots water
4 Tablespoons Baker's Sugar
Crushed ice
Shake & enjoy

*Start with iced glasses rimmed with extra Baker's Sugar

Be careful it tastes just like lemonade but better!

Creamsicles:
Whipped Cream Vodka and orange pop.
Maybe I'll get around to making some tomorrow.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> Hi Dave,
> It is 11:10 p.m. on Friday night. I just returned from a fantastic fireworks show in town to cap a day of Canada Day celebrations. You're right, the royal couple will have had a blast today. Ottawa pulls out all the stops. An enormous video screen on the lawn of the Parliament Buildings, the streets are closed to traffic so pedestrians can go wherever, everyone dressed in red and white - even the Duchess, amazing fireworks, a concert, a fly over by the Snowbirds streaming red and white exhaust and of course mounties and their beautiful black horses. Everyone should experience it once.


Sounds like a brilliant show, Canada at its brightest and best, I'm glad you had a great time.


----------



## Gran Sandy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi every one,
It's 4.55p.m on Saturday July the 2nd here in Australia, getting near tea time roast dinner cooking in the oven.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, it is almost 5pm in Qld Australia. I am going out tonight for dinner so can't stay on. 

It has been a hectic week, my Dad was sick last week and is just about back to normal now. I can tell because today he said " I am really hungry " so I made him a real meal and he was thrilled. 

Our daughter is now traveling as we speak flying to London and going to about 15 - 20 other European countries over the next few months. I helped her pack yesterday and we shared a lovely bottle of white wine and had strawberries with it...delicious. 

I am going to visit friends for dinner, have a suspicion that my darling has been nattering in their ears to distract me from getting 'the sooks' over daughter going away. It will be a lovely night anyway and I will wear one of my newly knitted pom pom scarves.

I hope you are all going well and that the week has been good to you all I will come on again tomorrow if possible and catch up.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi everyone, it is almost 5pm in Qld Australia. I am going out tonight for dinner so can't stay on.
> 
> It has been a hectic week, my Dad was sick last week and is just about back to normal now. I can tell because today he said " I am really hungry " so I made him a real meal and he was thrilled.
> 
> ...


Hope your daughter has a great time 'topside', there's lots happening in Europe this time of year. RHS Hampton Court Flower Show, just West of London next week, it's usually spectacular and not to be missed!

Enjoy your dinner

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Now most of the regulars to the Tea Party are around, I need to pass on some sad news. Last week our friend ChocolatePom told us about her Mom's serious illness. I have received a message from her that sadly, despite everyone's prayers, she did not recover and passed away last week. ChocolatePom has asked me to pass on her thanks and those of her family to members for their prayers and good wishes.

I am sure you will all wish to join me in extending sincere condolencies to her and her family at this sad time, together with our hopes that the formalities and funeral proceed as smoothly as possible.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, Just saying hi and I am off to see some friends this evening. The town is full of people as this is Stellafane (telescope) weekend. The markets were overflowing with people purchasing their corn, hamburg, hot dogs and chicken for grilling. And watermelons were tucked under their arms. Little children were waving small flags and it is a joyful weekend for all.
> ...


Hope you have clear weather and a good view of the stars from the top of Breezy Hill. It's too early for the Perseids, but they coincide with a full moon this year so it probably won't be a very good show. However with this weekend's new moon and some luck, you might catch a glimpse of Comet Elenin on its way to the Inner Planets and around the Sun.

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Hello Dave, just enjoying a nice bowl of coco pops. Its a nice weekend here in Devon and Sunday I,ll be 60. Not that I will be getting my long awaited State Pension, the Government have taken it away from me until Sept 2012. Still no good crying. Hoping to enjoy a lovely day at the seaside. enjoy your recipes. Jeannie


Happy birthday for Sunday. I managed to get my pension at 60, it's really not fair that you have to wait. Enjoy your day at the seaside. I love Devon and spend most of our holidays there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning Dave and everyone at the Tea Party. It's sunny here in Surrey this morning although there are a few clouds in the sky. It's been a busy week here with the builders getting close to finishing our new extension. It's probably going to be another week end of painting - while watching the Wimbledon finals (with the sound turned down as I can't stand all the grunting - espcially from the women players) Might manage to sneak some time in the hammock to do some knitting. Have a great week end everyone.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

good morning from a sunny cloudless west coast of Scotland, yes that is right sunny yippee !! and it is warm as well and not a midge in sight. Mind you come late afternoon that will all change as the midges come out for their supper lol 
Greetings and best wishes for all the celebrations going on worldwide. Hope everyone has a good weekend and that 'The Lad' has a successful race. I am off to have a coffee with a friend at our local craft cafe, I think I just might have to add to my stash as she has just got some more new yarn in. Just what I need !! Then feet up to watch some more tennis, I just wish the women did not make so much noise, I usually end up watching with the sound off and play music instead. I wonder who will win between Nadal and Djokovic it should be good tennis. Take care evryone x


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Morning to all here at the virtual tea party from Springtown. This is my first to attend. Happy Everything to Everybody celebrating this weekend. A post from jknappva brought back a saying my sister and I used to use years ago:
Mirror Mirror on the wall
I am my Mother after all!
I had to smile when I thought of that because we have not used that in awhile. 
It is so hot here in Texas I think I will just stay right here in this good old air conditioning and do what I do best--NOTHING 
I have been working on recycled wool sweater purses this week trying to get some made up for big Seniors Day Sale in Fort Worth in October. My neck is sore from looking down.
I hope you all have the very best weekend no matter what you are doing or where you are. Thank you for making me feel so welcome to this forum.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning, afternoon, evening everyone! It's 6:00 a.m. in Maryland, and I'm finally getting time to catch up with the party. It's supposed to be very hot and humid this weekend. I moan and groan all winter about the cold/snow/ice so don't feel that I can complain in the summer. 
Sailor Rae, your "Yellow Bird" sounds delish! And Dave, as soon as I replace my Midori, I will be trying your drink as well.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning! 6:07 EST here in WNY. I've been off of work all week and basically being lazy. I got some cleaning and packing done, and more work on the afghan. Took time out to make a quick Christmas gift for my July swap pal. My birthday passed rather uneventfully, but I took the money I received to JoAnn's and didn't come home til it was all gone!
No big plans for the weekend. Soup kitchen today, then check the pot in the cemetery. BIG fireworks display (25 minutes, set to music) nearby tonight, so I'll be in a lawnchair on French Road this evening. I hope to hit big shows all 3 nights.
Hope everyone has a safe and fun weekend.


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Evening All. Just taught myself to left handed single crochet and to 2 x sc tog- increase.. and 2 x sc tog decrease !! whoo hoo and then got REALLY bold and now have mastered tunisian afghan stitch.. what a great stitch it would be for a firm jacket.. looking tweedy with the right yarn ! okay- so now to crack open my little bottle of De Bortoli Chardi and get kids into bed.. almost 8.20 pm.. and on with my latest WIP.. the Noro Silk Garden Cardi.. hmm the cardi with my chardi .. hope i dont frog any of it.. xx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Up too early this Sat a.m. but took a moment (or few) to catch up. 

Dave, thank you for informing us of the passing of ChocolatePom's mom. Always a sad/painful moment to lose one's parent.

Morning in NYS a bit hazy but feels nice and cool and look forward to the day around the house. Gardening as usual and a bit of knitting when it is too hot in the sun. Did finally transplanted the purple feather grass and a new barberry bush. Cannot believe the deer ate one of the barberries this year. I think there is a new young deer who hasn't been told that it doesn't like these plants; it has been chewing all kinds of things usually not eaten by them. 

Staked and pruned the tomaotes this week. Wow! Cant believe I actually cut off branches--I can never prune even tho I know it is supposed to improve production and plant health. I can be such a wimp at times. That is also why my garden has 5000 fennel plants all over the place. Really hard to weed or cut anything living that can be useful. So much for our contradictions.

Granddaughter still with me and struggling to get her to stay focused on her trip to Senegal this month. But we had a mini-breakthru yesterday and the day became pleasant and productive. She has earned over $400 in the past 10 days with me pushing her and calling everyone I know for work for her and a terrific contribution by a friend of mine who wanted to be supportive. She made dinner last nite--pizza with fresh broccoli from the garden, portobello mushroom tomato sauce, lots of fresh sliced garlic and cheddar cheese. For a reeeeally fast dinner, it was pretty good.

Farm market felt small last nite but nice and friendly. Chatted with several of the growers and bought some dense mixed grain bread from our baker there. She has finally stopped pushing me to get her white flour and/or sweet items. But I do like her bread. Eastern European woman with all those rich and dense recipes. 

Daughter made such a nice offer yesterday. She will put together the display booth for me for a craft fair I am trying to get into this winter. So asked my favorite goat cheese people if we could come an do a photo shoot of their goats. Turns out the owner/cheese maker was/is a professional photographer so they should have a good time together this week--hopefully. I knit/crochet under the name Munchin' Goats Designs. I dont know that I ever shared that here before. Adopted daughter has offered to crochet my patterns for me while she is working--has lots of down time between film sets. What a great offer. Not sure how I feel about others doing work for me to sell, but such a nice thing for her to do. Really quite touched.

Well, that is more than enough sharing for now. Drive safely today all.

Now that I have caught up, am getting ready for my 1st cup of tea--green organic sencha of course.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Cheddar Pennies Cookies/Biscuits

INGREDIENTS:

2 Cups All Purpose Flour, Sifted
1/4 tsp Salt
1/4 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Chili Powder
6 oz Freshly shredded cheddar cheese (or cheese of your choice)
1/2 Cup Butter, melted

METHOD:

1.Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Lightly grease a large cookie sheet.

2.In a medium bowl, mix together the flour, salt and cayenne pepper. Stir in the Cheddar cheese and melted butter to form a firm dough. Roll pieces of dough into ropes as big around as a penny. Slice into 1/4 inch slices. If dough is too soft, it can be chilled until firm. Place slices onto the prepared cookie sheet so they are 1 inch apart. 

3.Bake for 20 to 25 minutes in the preheated oven, until the bottoms of the pennies are lightly toasted and the tops are firm. Allow to cool completely before serving. Store in an airtight container at room temperature.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

For ChocolatePom - I'm sending condolences to her and her family in this time of sorrow. I know I was inconsolable when my mom passed suddenly in 2008. Big Hugs and prayers sent.


I'm off to bed, finally! Good night/morning/afternoon to everyone.

See you on the other side of the day!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, Dave, for telling us about ChocolatePom's loss of her mother. So sad. She and her family will remain in my prayers for comfort during this time.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

I love these tea parties! I have a question about the oprining cocktail recipe.... doesn;t th apple turn brown? Can that be avoided?
It was nice to see the Royals happy to be in Canada on the news... they look so swet and happy topgether! Hope it continues... Poor Diana would have been 50 yesterday....
Happy Fourth to all. Enjoy the fireworks!


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

It's Saturday evening at 8:40 p.m. in Victoria, Australia. I am knitting and watching Aussie Rules Football, Essendon vs Geelong, with a glass of shiraz on the side table. We've had a beautiful day, very cold overnight and 17degrees C and sunny all day. Worked in the garden all day, so I deserve some knitting time. It's Territory Day in the Northern Territory, so they have fireworks--all the Americans working at Pine Gap think it's for the 4th, so the celebration kills two birds with one stone! Hope everyone is having a lovely day--we are on school holidays for two weeks, so hubby's jumper might get finished.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about ChocolatePoms Mom, my condolences and best wishes to her and her family. 
I am working all weekend, I'm off by 3pm everyday so come Monday night will be able to take the girls to see the fireworks in Coeur d'Alene, they always put on a big show.
I live about 9 miles from the lake and it usually takes about an hour to get home after its all done.
Hope everyone has a great time with all the celebrations going on. 
Happy 4th


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

MoMo said:


> I love these tea parties! I have a question about the oprining cocktail recipe.... doesn;t th apple turn brown? Can that be avoided?
> It was nice to see the Royals happy to be in Canada on the news... they look so swet and happy topgether! Hope it continues... Poor Diana would have been 50 yesterday....
> Happy Fourth to all. Enjoy the fireworks!


Depends on how long you take to drink the cocktail, so they don't get a chance near me!

Seriously though, if you dip the apple garnish in the cocktail first, the alcohol slows down oxidation.

Dave


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Morning Dave and all my KP friends. 

This morning Barry and I are in Deltona, FL visiting with our daughter and son-inlaw. While here, will be celebrating Barry's 71st birthday on Sunday. 

Hoping we'll be able to watch the last launch from Cape Canavaral on the 9th and then up to Jacksonville to visit with sister and her family. 

Wishing you all a safe and happy 4th and Canada Day.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

6:44 CDT in farrrr Southwestern Minnesota. Finally cool again this morning after 4 days of seriously warm and humid weather. Bad storm went through yesterday and shut the electric power down a wee bit while I was working....hmm no windows means pitch black! But always be prepared (or been through this before) and have a nifty little battery light hung up by work station, just reach and turn on. At least our close area did not have any serious damage as others around did. Got home to find everything even dry! Poor dog was "thunder struck" what I call his paranoia about thunder. 
Housework today and maybe some knitting. Have to catch up to what the Royals are Doing also. 
We have not decided on what is to be done with the holiday of the 4th yet. We both have it off. May be a home day or a small road trip. Either will mean I get some knitting time!


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello to all around the world!

A cocktail is a great way to start our party this weekend. Since it's 7:00AM here, I think Ill wait a bit to partake!

A hot weekend here, but a lot to do with the July 4th festivities. 

Hope you all have a great weekend!

Karen


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KiSu719 said:


> Hobby Lobby opened in Erie, PA this week. I went yesterday. They don't have power wheel chairs so I had to use a manual chair. I only checked on fabrics and yarn. My arms aren't used to a manual chair and they hurt today. That is one big store. There was a nice selection of yarn and fabric. Not very many knitting needles. Thanks for hosting the tea party again, Dave.


I really sympathize with you. After my dr approved a power chair for me I also got a carrier to attach to my vehicle so I can carry my chair with me. I have such limited mobility I wouldn't be able to walk from the car to the store to get a manual chair.
As large as the Hobby Lobby chain is you'd think they'd invest in at least one power chair for their customers' use.
Hope they get a clue.
JuneK.


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 25, 2011)

Hay Dave can you do a America Flag in cross st. like you did the one for Canada??????


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I like the look of your _Cheddar Pennies_, Maelinde. Can you tell me whether 'all-purpose flour' is the equivalent of plain or self-raising. In the UK most people automatically reach for the self-raising flour, except in sauces and gravies when we use either plain flour or cornflour to thicken them.

I even use self-raising in my bechamel sauce base for souffles, unless I cheat with a packet sauce; there's no way my souffles will collapse, they're more stable than Queen Beatrix's hurricane-proof hairstyle!

Dave


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

This link is wonky. Takes you to the page for posting.



maryinvt said:


> Hi all, Just saying hi and I am off to see some friends this evening. The town is full of people as this is Stellafane (telescope) weekend. The markets were overflowing with people purchasing their corn, hamburg, hot dogs and chicken for grilling. And watermelons were tucked under their arms. Little children were waving small flags and it is a joyful weekend for all.
> 
> I have posted a front view of Daves newest cozy on:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=17088&postnum=252453
> ...


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

I've never seen the "tea party" before. This is a clever idea. Hello everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> I'll definitely be trying this recipe - I also have a recipe for orange slushy using green tea and bourbon....it stays slush for a long time---guess it has something to do with the properties of green tea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> boring knit said:
> 
> 
> > You too? Birthday in a few days (# 60) and feel much younger until I see the mirror reflection. I loved my Mom dearly and it's a compliment when cousins I haven't seen for a very long time recognize me because I look like her.
> ...


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I like the look of your _Cheddar Pennies_, Maelinde. Can you tell me whether 'all-purpose flour' is the equivalent of plain or self-raising. In the UK most people automatically reach for the self-raising flour, except in sauces and gravies when we use either plain flour or cornflour to thicken them.
> 
> I even use self-raising in my bechamel sauce base for souffles, unless I cheat with a packet sauce; there's no way my souffles will collapse, they're more stable than Queen Beatrix's hurricane-proof hairstyle!
> 
> ...


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Sorry, I got the reply in the quote!

Guess I'd better look more closely next time.

All-purpose flour is not self-rising.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My condolences to ChocolatePom on her mother's passing. Hugs to her and her family...saying prayers for them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello Betty from Lewisville, OH - 

That is one BIG dog...very pretty.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Good morning to all from the beautiful Finger Lake region of NY state. This is my first time at the tea party after lurking for a couple of weeks. Cool here now, but 90 degrees later! I have to go do a couple errands after breakfast, then meet younger daughter with 80 lbs of charcoal for my oldest granddaughter's high school graduation party on Sunday. My SIL built a HUGE bbq to grill chicken, hot dogs and hamburgers for 125 people! I don't think anyone will go hungry. Thanks for letting me join - what a great place this tea party is! With all the patterns and food and drinks, I'll be busy for years.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Happy belated Canada Day to our Canadian friends, happy early 4th of July to our American friends! In St. Louis, they have the big Fair St. Louis down on the riverfront with fireworks over the Arch. Quite a sight to see. In the county where I live, fireworks are not banned and it has been booming and crackling around me since the fireworks stands opened about a week ago. Looking forward to spending the weekend and next week with family here and those visiting from New Hampshire. Haven't seen the NH family in 2 years! Can hardly wait.
Happy tea party to you all!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

My knitting week has bee focused on completing some washcloths to put in emergency hygiene kits we are collecting at church. I also found myself at Hobby Lobby and picked up a few skeins of Sinfonia 100% mercerized cotton . . . on sale . . . because I'd never tried it before. I think it will make a nice summer scarf, open, lacy, not too broad. 

DH and I will keep close to home this weekend and maybe the youngest son will join us this evening. He works at the local Boy Scout camp and only gets Sat. noon to Sun. morning as his day off. He also gets a few hours one evening a week. From the girlfriend's Facebook chatter I gather that she and the oldest son have plans to be "in the mountains" this weekend. The "middle son" is in Ohio for his bat catching job but plans to be home Tuesday and Wednesday. I check his Facebook page and blog to see his photos and keep up with his adventures. 

Lots of weeds to remove from the garden and plenty of other chores to do but I'll try to check in from tie to time to see what is happening in the world-wide KP community. Happy weekend to all!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I made no bake cookies for the first time the other day, they were pretty good. 

As usual I have tweaked the recipe for no bake cookies, left out the chocolate, used brown sugar, sometimes add coconut, nuts, wheat germ, etc. etc. Just had a thought, use white sugar and vanilla, leave out chocolate and add dried fruit. I love to experiment.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

G-morning everyone! Wonderful fireworks display last evening. I watched from my front deck. The lil dog was not empressed with the loud booms! Sunny and cooler today so I will likely take my knitting outside today. Plan on casting on and knitting the cuff for my other sock. Going to make a cold pasta salad with vegies for supper. Say, wasnt Wills and Kate quite the couple?? Love 'em! Have a wonderful day everyone!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Betty J. said:


> Hay Dave can you do a America Flag in cross st. like you did the one for Canada??????


I can't see any reason why you couldn't if you so wished, the process should work with any flag or pennant. You need to start with a strong clear graphic image, then you can either draw it freehand onto graph paper incorporating the ripple effect, or scan it into your computer and digitally manipulate the image. After that it depends on whether you wish to leave it at that, or to create a printed chart using a cross stitch charting program.

If you choose the latter method, I suggest you scan your image at as a high a resolution as possible and use a program like _GIMP_ (GNU Image Manipulation Program). The first thing to do is to play with the 'shear' and 'perspective control' functions in the toolbox to create the undulations, then use the paintbrush to add a couple of 'shadow ripples' to replicate the effect of the wind. It's important to shear the flag-staff slightly too, this suggests movement and the flag tugging at it. After that you only need to index the colours to restrict the palette and scale the image to the desired size and save it. You can then either print it out directly onto graph paper, or apply a grid for the desired number of stitches using your image manipulation program.

Alternatively, you could import the image into a cross stitch charting program, decide on which thread manufacturer's palette you wish to use and the size of the finished work, my design is 126 x 129 stitches. Then press the button and let its colour analyser do the sums.

This will generate a very rough chart, but it will be a good starting point. Computers have no 'taste' or 'artistic sense'; they have no idea what the image is, they simply add numbers very fast. In other words, the initial output will be a bit of a mess because the logic used by these programs is orthogonal.

Now comes the fun part, you need to 'smooth' the chart to make it stitchable. That means going through the entire chart stitch by stitch to ensure the computer has selected the correct thread shade and not created any isolated single stitches 'marooned' more than four stitches away from another of the same shade. After that you can save your chart and get the program to either print it out or generate a PDF file. Of course, if it's only going to be used by yourself, you might prefer to print out the rough draft and smooth-as-you-stitch.

Those are the ways I usually approach creating a cross stitch design, if you are going to go down the digital (computer-generated) route I would urge you to remember two things. The more pre-production you do with the image manipulator, the better; the digital image needs to be as clean and crisp as possible. Secondly, charting programs use a digital colour analyser, these will dull the colours by at least two shades, usually more; therefore any image you use needs to be over-bright, bordering on the lurid.

It's actually quite straightforward once you get to grips with how the programs work, It only took about two or three evenings (no more than twelve hours work) to create the chart for my _Canadian Flag_ so it would stitch neatly.

I hope you have fun with the project and look forward to seeing how it turns out. If you need any more advice, I'll do my best to answer your questions.

Dave


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning KPers. It is 9:30 Sat. morning here in Georgia. Just sitting here sipping my coffee and catching up; condolenses to Chocolatepom and her family. Prayers will continue to lift them up during this time of sadness.

DH just came in and announced our lawn mower has finally "kicked the bucket" after close to 20 yrs service. Since we have 3+ acres a push mover just won't do so he's off to purchase a new riding mower. 

Our city has canceled the 4th of July fireworks display this year due to budget cuts. Very disappointing to say the least. Fireworks are banned except for sparklers; nothing that "flies" is allowed. A few nearby towns have firework shows scheduled but I doubt we will travel to see them. Will just chill here at the house and maybe do some grilling. 

Oldest daughter will be taking the 5 grandkids tubing down the river Sunday and has asked us to go. Haven't decided whether to or not. I have soooooo much to do since I've given up my craft/sewing room to become a bedroom for oldest grandson. His "new" room is almost ready and will begin moving in furniture today but my dining room is absolute chaos. Come to think of it...maybe a day away from all the chaos would be a good idea....

Maelinda thank you for the cheddar pennies recipe. I plan to make some of them up for snacks. I know everyone will enjoy them; all are cheese hounds!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,
It is just after 11pm here in Adelaide. One our local Australian Footy teams is happy tonight- they won at last after 6 losses, avoded the indignity of their longest ever losing streak. The other SA team are also doing badly and play tomorrow.
However I follow the South Australian footy and will be going tomorrow as I normally do. Weather today was cold and wet, tomorrow is meant to be much better. 
Have been working a variety of things today including one of the fish hats someone posted a while ago.


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

GOOD MORNING DAVE. LATE AS USUAL. HOW ABOUT THE ROYAL NORFOLK SHOW GOING ON. I'M HAVING A HOT TEA EVEN THOUGH IT'S 85 DEGREE'S OUTSIDE HERE IN SUNNY FLORIDA. IT'S A WEE BIT EARLY FOR COCKTAILS FOR ME. I'M ON MY THIRD HOODED JACKET FOR MY GRANDAUGHTERS FOR XMAS. I HAVE TO START EARLY I'M NOT A VERY FAST KNITTER. HI TO ALL MY KNITTING FRIENDS OUT THERE. HAVE A GREAT DAY AND TO THOSE IN THE USA HAPPY 4TH OF JULY.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Hi All,
In addition to celebrating the 4th this weekend my hubby and I have something else to celebrate! He is halfway through chemo treatments for Hodgkin's Lymphoma and we got the news that it is working! There is a "significant reduction and improvement" of all the lymphomas. Some have disappeared and some are significantly reduced! God has answered our prayers!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What good news!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Sorry, I got the reply in the quote!
> 
> Guess I'd better look more closely next time.
> 
> All-purpose flour is not self-rising.


Thanks for clearing that up for me, flour is labelled differently in the UK.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

BethChaya
Good to hear you DH is responding to trearment. May he continue to do so.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good morning All from the southern shores of Lake Erie. It's 9:50 AM on Saturday...I'm just getting caught up. We have a house full of family and more coming soon.....and a big party tomorrow for the families of the bride (my niece) and the groom to meet. I do most of the food prep and cooking, so I have a "full plate" this weekend. Not sure where everyone is going to sleep.

ChocolatePom, we are sorry about your mom....even if unexpected it is hard to lose a parent. I still miss my Dad even after 35 years. You have the support and prayers of the TeaParty.

Brithday greetings to USers....is Canada Day a birthday celebration? We are waving to you from across the lake. Jeannie, special birthday greetings to you. What a celebration every year for you!

Yesterday found a "new" craft store...Pat Catain's. I'd never heard of it....and I grew up in Ohio....there is even one in my hometown. Anyway, it was a blast to visit. Picked up a new knitting project....Pedicure socks. I've never made socks, I thought this might be a little bit easier, plus my daughter and DIL both a big fans if pedicures! Wish me luck.

I LOVE watching the Tour de France....not sure if we can get that channel here in Ohio, but I'm hoping to find something on the Internet. However, I'm not going to have much time for watching....cooking for 30+ people is time consuming.

Hope The Lad's race is successful. What kind of race is it?
I can't wait to try some of the recipes that have already been posted...I'm hungry! I don't think I'll be back to the party until Monday....I won't have time until then to catch up..I think I'll need hours!

Happy holidays to all.....be safe & happy....I know Chicago cancelled all fireworks shows..sad; don't know the status of fireworks around the lake. Cheers to all.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ENGLISHROSE said:


> GOOD MORNING DAVE. LATE AS USUAL. HOW ABOUT THE ROYAL NORFOLK SHOW GOING ON. I'M HAVING A HOT TEA EVEN THOUGH IT'S 85 DEGREE'S OUTSIDE HERE IN SUNNY FLORIDA. IT'S A WEE BIT EARLY FOR COCKTAILS FOR ME. I'M ON MY THIRD HOODED JACKET FOR MY GRANDAUGHTERS FOR XMAS. I HAVE TO START EARLY I'M NOT A VERY FAST KNITTER. HI TO ALL MY KNITTING FRIENDS OUT THERE. HAVE A GREAT DAY AND TO THOSE IN THE USA HAPPY 4TH OF JULY.


The Royal Norfolk is one I've never been to. Since I'm on the Kent/Surrey border I tend to go to either Ardingly or Edenbridge and Oxted, both of which are quite good, although not as large.

Have a great weekend, it's a bit dull and overcast here in England and only in the mid-60s, send us some sunshine!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 9am in Chicago area, and the storm (hail size of marbles) from the other nite destroyed half the glass in a 100 year old 2 acre garden conservatory in the city. I went there as a kid, so will probably donate to help repair it. with the falling glass much damage to the plant collection. we however got not a drop of rain. Yesterday had to make cream puffs for a party today, and it reminded me of another recipe that's great for tea parties. 

Golden Buns
1 stick of butter (1/4 pound for the Brits, Aussies, if that helps
1 c. water 
1/c golden raisins combine these 3 in a pot, heat to melt butter
while it is hot drop in 1 c. flour all at once and beat with a wooden spoon, must be wooden.
Set aside and let cool just slightly, you don't want egg additions to cook. then add 4 eggs, one at a time and beat until incorporated with the wooden spoon! It will be a sticky dough.
Preheat oven to 400 degrees (don't know equivalentC)
Drop by large or small Tablespoons, depends on how large a cream puff you want on to baking sheet. for small ones bake about 20 min. to largest (maybe 8 to batch) about 40 min. turn off oven and let sit there for 15 min. then remove. While they cool, combine 1T butter, 1 1/2T heavy cream,(I think I have also used just milk) and 1 c. powdered sugar with a few drops lemon flavoring. Drizzle or dip buns in frosting for a touch of sweetness. Without the raisins this is what I use for cream puffs and eclairs. 

Happy Holidays to all around the world.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds yummy! I've never had the gumption to make cream puffs or eclairs, although they are some of my favorite desserts.


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Yum the Golden buns sound LOVELY ! Thanks for the recipe. 
Seeing as it's well after Midnight here I'd better chat to my pillow..I know I'll be up at 6.30 am to let out the fur kids- and kiss the puppies - do their breakfast now they are starting to wean onto kibble mush.. 
Kids school holidays for two weeks have begun.. so may yet stay in my jammies till noon - well I HOPE that is my plan.. Enjoy the tea party..xx


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Betty J. WOW that's one BIG dog. It's beautiful. Is it a great dane?


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Siouxann - cream puffs are easy peasy just give them a try.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

It's almost lunch time here in warm, sunny NC. Happy July 4th weekend to everyone & make it a safe one.
Have daughter & BF flying in Sun Pm, to enjoy the lake & boating for the week ahead.
Great to be alive & part of this wonderful forum.
Dave, I love your english speak & recipes. Thanks!


----------



## Leiasnana (Jun 15, 2011)

Good morning all, 
It's 9:30 in Crossville, Tennessee and this is the first time I have 'attended' Dave's tea party. Since I am new to the site, I don't know any of you or your stories, but I do send greetings to all from the Cumberland Plateau (that's where Crossville is). And congrats, and condolences, and happy celebrations, whichever fits you.

I have been reading many posts about knitting and learned from them already. Also got some patterns that I would love to try. I have only been knitting for 5 years (learned at age 60!!!), and I knit left-handed, so I have learned to 'translate' patterns as needed. But I have a stash in my guest room closet. I have been trying to get through it, so I can buy more!!!! Since I still work, my knitting time is limited.

Our weekend is down time this year. In other years the kids and grandkids have come, but none can make it until August this year. Last time they all came at once we had 23 people in the house!!!! Glorious chaos.

As to refreshments, I have a cup of coffee now, will switch to decaf tea later, then red wine at dinner. Enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good Morning all, late in arriving. Had son and lovely wife come down with their friends.. Everyone finally out on their boat, and all is quiet. Love having the kids come but sometimes is alittle stressful wgen they bring company. All the food is done, think I will sit with a book until they come back for lunch. What is everyone knitting? Have not put a stitch on the needles for three days. Those across the pond have a cocktail for me. Bitsey(susan)


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Happy weekend to all from sunny California where the weather will be too hot today 100 degrees F.

Heartfelt condolences to ChocolatePom and her family, congrats to those celebrationg Canada Day and Independence Day, safe travels and races and matches to all who partake!

I need to get off the laptop and get going as my dear daughter is moving home Monday after graduating college in Boston, MA, and I have to clear out her room. 

A joyful occasion, for sure, but now I have to find a place for everything that has migrated there!

Hope I can get it all done today so that I may spend the rest of the weekend knitting and checking in on KP.

Thanks Dave for hosting these lovely tea parties.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone in KP land. I want to thank you Dave for starting the Tea Party. This is my first time here. It's truely amazing to see all the different areas that people come together. I've chatted off and on, on the Topics so if anyone remembers I had the sick keyboard. I now have an old one that was kept in the garage. Hubby replaced the sad one for the forgotten one...Hee Hee. I now won't confuse anyone when I wanted to join in and the words were made up with different letters....LOL. I'll just confuse everyone in other way.... I'm terribly sorry and want to send my condolences to ChocolatePoms and her family. Betty J. Your dog is almost as tall as you. I want to wish everyone a safe a wonderful Holiday. Cheers!!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Hi Dave and Everyone...this is my first time at a tea party. It is 8:15 a.m. in Phoenix and the temperature is 99°F and supposed to get up to 117°F today. We are going to stay inside and enjoy the air conditioning. Our air conditioning motor was about to go out so my sweet husband had a new motor delivered to us yesterday and he installed it this morning. Didn't want to have the air conditioning going out this holiday weekend...we would never find a motor...everything is closed for the holiday weekend. 

A happy Canada Day to our neighbors to the north!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[Hi BethChaya! That is wonderful to hear . Will keep the prayers going for all that need them.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

10 A.M.ish in Aurora, IL. Just want to extend my condolences to ChocolatePom. Happy 4th, happy Canada Day, & happy races to The Lad. Was going to be very virtuous this morning: get up, shower, errand, back home, housework, start my chicken stock for my chicken soup, and THEN the teaparty. Instead, I woke up with a stuffy nose, sore throat, and general aches and pains. Nice way to start a 3-day weekend. Once this post is finished, I will drag myself to the shower, then do my errands, come home and MAYBE start the soup. Forget the housework! To the recliner in front of the tube, with the Entrelac Afghan I am trying to finish. Then try to decide whether to start a shawl that I've been wanting to make for a year or more, OR learn 2 at a time magic loop socks. Votes, anyone.

Obviously, I'm procrastinating. Well, I think I can feebly make it to the shower now, after 2 cuppa. Maybe housework, if the shower makes me feel enough better. Of course the tea party may interfere again, because I'll have to come back to see if I have any votes for my next project. Happy day, everybody!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just heard about Chocolatepom. I am so sorry and send her my thoughts and prayers. I also lost Mom three years ago. It is a hard time...you feel all alone. Bitsey

PS Strawberry, how is your doll?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been playing catch up on the Tea Party news before posting, but the posts keep on adding up as I read!

First of all, I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom, ChocolatePom. From your posts, I could tell that you were a good daughter, always fixing things that your Mom liked to eat. Please know that you'll be in my prayers.

Jeannie, Happy Birthday! Have a good one.

Dave, thanks for the drink recipe. You guys are going to make a drinker out of me yet! Usually, I only have a drink before dinner when we go on cruises. And red wine with Italian food. I think your Canada Day egg cozy is the best yet. I have a soft spot for Canada.

BTW, I have a recipe for a Bourbon Slush that I used to make - will have to find it and post it.

Our PC died this week so we had to go out and get a new one. Hubby was happy! I mostly use the laptop although I hate typing on it. It makes mistakes!! Next thing on the list is a 3-in-one printer - our printer still works, but it's getting old.

Our weather here in Northern VA will be in the 90s this weekend, so we probably won't be going anywhere to watch fireworks. Through the years, we've seen the NYC fireworks, the Mall fireworks in DC, and the Christmas week ones in Disney World. The only ones I'd like to see are the ones at the Eiffel Tower in Paris - have only watched them on TV. And I think you Australians have great ones, but that's probably only at New Year's. Ditto for Paris.

I hope The Lad had a successful race/s, Dave. I'm sure your scooters are not what we in the U.S. call scooters. And what are pitbikes? Please explain.

Maelinde, your cheese crackers sound good. We love cheese. Your recipes are always good ones.

I will have to spend the weekend digging out my summer clothes from last year so I can get some ready for a trip to New England next weekend. We had made plane reservations, but then decided to drive. You can't stop at casinos and yarn shops if you fly! The casinos are for John, the yarn shops for me. Anyway, we're looking forward to eating lots of seafood and visiting some of our favorite eating places. Plus, we'll have a 1-day visit with John's cousins. I'm also planning a picnic near my favorite spot by the ocean - love to just sit and watch the waves roll in and enjoy the ocean breeze - also all the kite flyers with their exotic kites.

Well, that's all for now. Will be checking back with you all. Have a safe 4th for those who will be celebrating and happy travels to those on trips.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ceili Well I want to learn the socks- maybe you could learn for me. I've had everything sitting on the shelf waiting for me for about 3 or 4 weeks now and keep finding other things with time limits to do.Hope you feel just enough better to enjoy feeling unwell enough not to do the housework (not that I need an excuse for that).


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I got the reply in the quote!
> ...


In the north US you seldom see self-rising flour. I'm not sure I ever have in the markets.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Ceili
I vote for 2 at a time magic loop socks.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Darowil - Exactly-feeling just unwell enough to enjoy it. I generally don't need an excuse either, that's why I was going to use today to do it. I've had too many non-excuse days! I'm showered and dressed, shopping list made, now I have to go through coupons, and actually get out the door. Okay, okay, don't nag, Ceili, you can do it! LOL Also, I have to see if I have long enough, small enough circulars for socks. I'm a dpn kinda gal.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Bitsey, I haven't been able to work on any clothing yet. I Need to look through my material,most used for quilting then I need to make the dreaded trip to JoAnns..LOL But sorry to say I'll be working on crocheting and knitting project for awhile. I'm having back surgery next week so The surgeon and my doctor have had me running all town for tests that I've been so worn out. Plus I have a list of things I needed to accomplish before the Big day. I have two things left Paint the bathroom and clean carpeting. It sure makes it hard to get a lot of indoor things done with hubby home. But at this point if one doesn't get done then so be it. Geez I do go on don't I...LOL. Have a wonderful and safe 4th.of July.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Cmaliza, check Versus on cable TV & online. They show it here in Kansas City, several times each day! Hooray!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good morning (10:17am MST)from New Mexico! You all sound like you have lots going on! I hope everyone enjoys their long weekend celebrating whatever is appropriate! I'm celebrating the fact that my forest is not yet on fire. The national news makes it sound like New Mexico is burning everywhere....truly not the case, but 90,000+ acres of forest burned in less than 1 week is daunting to say the least. Fireworks are basically banned, forest picnic areas are all closed and we are all watching to make sure some idiot doesn't set us on fire. We usually stay home the entire 4th of July weekend to keep an eye on our mountain, but we are actually going to a BBQ later this afternoon.

So..as we generally talk food and drink, here is what I'm making for the afternoon party. We will be playing Boccie Ball with about 10 people...so we should laugh plenty! Most of us suck at it!

Anyway....on to food. For starters I've made a white bean pate (smells yummie already!) and a green tomato pie for desert. Haven't made either before, so will be exciting to try them with others. I'm sure I've eaten green tomato pie before, but never made it. Should they turn out good, I'll post the recipe for them tomorrow.

I want a drink of everything mentioned so far!!!! Will probably have gin and tonic this afternoon as the highs will be in the mid 90's. Of course the humidity will be about 3%, so it won't be too bad.

Enjoy everyone! I'll check in with you all later!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Forgot to say that the Versus network is for the Tour de France cycling. Eh bien!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chocolatepom - i am sorry to hear about your mother - i send you and your family prayers to support you through this time. we all look forward to when you can rejoin us and we can again send you warm thoughts and positive energy.

hugs -

sam



FireballDave said:


> Now most of the regulars to the Tea Party are around, I need to pass on some sad news. Last week our friend ChocolatePom told us about her Mom's serious illness. I have received a message from her that sadly, despite everyone's prayers, she did not recover and passed away last week. ChocolatePom has asked me to pass on her thanks and those of her family to members for their prayers and good wishes.
> 
> I am sure you will all wish to join me in extending sincere condolencies to her and her family at this sad time, together with our hopes that the formalities and funeral proceed as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty j - that is one big dog - beautiful though. i am partial to big dogs although my lab is not huge she is not a lap dog either. she is getting bigger by the day - we are expecting labradoodles sometime in the next two or so weeks. what fun in my less than 400 sqft apt.

sam


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Ceili, I want to hear or see more about the entrelac afghan. Have just finished a magnificent Entrelac Scarf, a free pattern on the Lion Brand site, using their featured magnificent yarn, Amazing. Enriching experience, indeed! So now I am anxious to find other beaufiful patterns using entrelace &/or the Amazing yarn.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Sam, your doggy story is both funny & alarming. You will be full of wiggly puppies soon!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The fire flys are out.


----------



## Jacklyn (Feb 22, 2011)

It's almost 10:00am here in Crestline Ca, the San Bernardino Mountains. Got up early to make potato salad and banana nut bread, then off the see the 4th of July parade on the 2nd. Other mountain communities will have theirs Sunday and Monday, so we will have three days of parades if we want. Off to the parade.


----------



## stbrendan (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm new to this site/blog and am intrigued by the idea of what seems to be a worldwide tea party. Would love to hear all about such an event.TY


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bewth chaya - what great news for both of you - prayers are answered everyday and here is proof.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> Great news!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Everyone on here is so encouraging and share so many things, I have 2 very horrible things that has happened and I am unsure what to do. I want to ask you to pray for, these 2 things, but this is such a happy place here at the tea party I would not want to distress anyone, should I put it here, start a new thread or just keep it to myself and let this continue to be a happy place


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

1artist said:


> Hello Everyone, 9am in Chicago area, and the storm (hail size of marbles) from the other nite destroyed half the glass in a 100 year old 2 acre garden conservatory in the city.
> 
> What a shame about the conservatory. It is/was a wonderful place. I went there proabably 20 years ago and absolutely loved it. I hope they will be able to restore it quickly and salvage the vegatation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Feel free to share here. the more prayers the better; shared joys increase...shared sorrows diminished with prayers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

settleg said:
 

> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> > ...... the storm (hail size of marbles) from the other nite destroyed half the glass in a 100 year old 2 acre garden conservatory in the city.
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Everyone on here is so encouraging and share so many things, I have 2 very horrible things that has happened and I am unsure what to do. I want to ask you to pray for, these 2 things, but this is such a happy place here at the tea party I would not want to distress anyone, should I put it here, start a new thread or just keep it to myself and let this continue to be a happy place


Martin, maybe you could share on Chit Chat!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> betty j - that is one big dog - beautiful though. i am partial to big dogs although my lab is not huge she is not a lap dog either. she is getting bigger by the day - we are expecting labradoodles sometime in the next two or so weeks. what fun in my less than 400 sqft apt.
> 
> sam


Sam, be sure to post pics. I love puppies and kittens. If we didn't travel so much, I'd love to have one or both.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

stbrendan said:


> I'm new to this site/blog and am intrigued by the idea of what seems to be a worldwide tea party. Would love to hear all about such an event.TY


Stay tuned! We usually discuss all kinds of things, mostly food, including recipes. FireballDave from London has been hosting them over the past few weekends - sometimes they keep going through the week.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Strawberry, prayers go out to you for a successful surgery. Keep us posted.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone-I just got home from running around all morning. The house is empty but there are two watermelons on the kitchen counter that weren't there when I left. Guess the watermelon fairies stopped by while I was out. 
I am so grateful for this forum. I'm in the midst of packing and while my knitting and crochet will be the last to be packed and will go with me in the car and not in the moving van, I've been hesitant to work on the seater coat I'm making. I've gotten to a tricky part in the pattern and don't want to start it until I know I can put it down and pick it back up shortly thereafter. So I've been spending my time looking at all of your lovely projects and saving patterns I like to my computer. I think I have enough patterns now for the next 20 years. Happy 4th of July! Even if you're not American-come celebrate with us.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

the estimate so far is about 3-4 mill to repair. Most will have to come from donations I assume a the city is about as done up as most towns, cities and states are around the country. Sad but not hopeless. glad you remember it.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Anyway....on to food. For starters I've made a white bean pate (smells yummie already!)


It's almost afternoon in southern Utah, and it's going to be a hot one! Hope everyone is enjoying their holiday (Canada and U.S.) week-end.
DH got out the grill yesterday only to discover it was out of gas (he thought). Off we went to the nearest gas station (10 miles away). We decided to run some other errands on our ride so we went to the post office, the gas station, then we went to someone's house to pick bing cherries. The woman who owns the land was out picking when we arrived, so we came home with a nice bag full. 
DH spent the day cleaning the grill only to discover (after we had bought a new gas tank) that there was something wrong with the regulator that feeds the gas from the tank to the grill (I forgot what the piece is called). Well, we live in the country so we can't just hop in the car and drive to Wally World or Lowe's; they are 30 miles away. So last night we pan fried our steaks. (I cleaned our oven on Friday, and the heating elements broke so our oven is out of service, too, until next week--so I couldn't broil them.)
Today we decided that tomorrow (Sunday) we are going to drive to a Nevada casino (about 75 miles away) to play Bingo and have their buffet for our 4th of July (even though it will be on the 3rd). Our 4th will be really quiet--no fireworks because there is no town where we live.
Oh, Jacki, I'd like the recipe for the white bean pate--sound yummy.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

That is one big dog. What breed is it?


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

just wanting to give my condolence to Chocolatepom on your Mother's passing. Blessing to you an yours. Una


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Sine said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway....on to food. For starters I've made a white bean pate (smells yummie already!)
> ...


1 can white beans, rinsed, or 1 2/3 cups cooked white beans

1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil

1/2 cup finely chopped onion

1/2 cup finely chopped carrot

3 garlic cloves, minced

2 eggs

2 tablespoons lemon juice

1/4 cup finely chopped parsley

1 teaspoon chopped fresh sage

Salt to taste (about 3/4 teaspoon)

Freshly ground pepper to taste

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Butter or oil a 5-cup pâté tureen or baking dish, or a bread pan.

2. Heat 2 tablespoons of the olive oil over medium heat in a medium skillet. Add the onion and carrot. Cook, stirring, until tender, about five minutes. Add 2 cloves of the garlic. Cook, stirring, until the garlic is fragrant, about one minute. Stir in the parsley and sage. Remove from the heat.

3. Turn on a food processor fitted with the steel blade, and drop in the remaining clove of garlic. When the garlic is chopped and adhering to the sides of the bowl, stop the food processor and scrape down the bowl. Place the beans and eggs in the food processor. Turn it on, and add the lemon juice and the remaining 2 tablespoons of olive oil. Process until smooth. Add the onion mixture, and pulse to combine. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Scrape into the prepared baking dish, and cover tightly.

4. Bake for 40 to 45 minutes until set and the top is just beginning to color. Remove from the heat, and allow to cool. For best results, refrigerate overnight. Serve at room temperature or cold.

Variation: Substitute cooked black-eyed peas for the white beans.

Yield: Serves 8 to 10.

Advance preparation: This pate keeps for about five days in the refrigerator.

Nutritional information per serving (eight servings): 123 calories; 1 gram saturated fat; 1 gram polyunsaturated fat; 5 grams monounsaturated fat; 47 milligrams cholesterol; 11 grams carbohydrates; 3 grams dietary fiber; 358 milligrams sodium (does not include salt to taste); 5 grams protein

Nutritional information per serving (10 servings): 98 calories; 1 gram saturated fat; 1 gram polyunsaturated fat; 4 grams monounsaturated fat; 37 milligrams cholesterol; 9 grams carbohydrates; 3 grams dietary fiber; 287 milligrams sodium (does not include salt to taste); 4 grams protein

Martha Rose Shulman is the author of "The Very Best of Recipes for Health."

This is from NY Times last week. If you search NY Times you will find several bean pates that all sound REALLY yummie. I hope whatever version you make comes out GREAT!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Strawberry, prayers go out to you for a successful surgery. Keep us posted.


Thank You DorisT I really appreciate them. I just hope the surgery works .


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't find my Bourbon Slush recipe at the moment, so here's a substitute. We used to order these at a nice restaurant in the country in Maryland that has since closed - the Peter Pan Inn. The kids would have Shirley Temples and we'd have these while we sat in the garden and waited for a table. They also had a restaurant in Florida called the Kapok Tree Inn, hence the name.

Famous Kapok Planters Punch

2 oz. orange juice
2 oz. pineapple juice
2 oz. lime juice (sweetened)
1 1/4 oz. white rum
1 1/4 oz. amber rum

Mix above ingredients and shake. Pour into glass filled with ice. Add 1 T grenadine and top with 1 1/4 oz. Myer's Jamaican rum. Add a spear of fresh fruit and maraschino cherry.

Yum, Yum, these were good. They were served in tall footed glasses with a ruffled top and the restaurant logo printed on the side. This makes a good summertime drink.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

It's 2 pm here in Georgia USA and getting into the 90's today, expect we will see a number of thunderstorms this weekend - it has been so hot and humid all week. Have a turkey in the oven and salads in the fridge. Everyone can help themselves this weekend - I am not cooking, watching TV and knitting. Also have to make a couple of quilt blocks for my meeting next week. May slip out to JoAnn's on Monday - they have a big sale going on and I want a new floor lamp for my sewing table and a better light for my knitting rocking chair.
Have a safe and happy holiday to all.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, Jacki, for the White Bean Pate recipe. I'm going to make it as soon as my oven gets fixed.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> It's 2 pm here in Georgia USA and getting into the 90's today, expect we will see a number of thunderstorms this weekend - it has been so hot and humid all week. Have a turkey in the oven and salads in the fridge. Everyone can help themselves this weekend - I am not cooking, watching TV and knitting. Also have to make a couple of quilt blocks for my meeting next week. May slip out to JoAnn's on Monday - they have a big sale going on and I want a new floor lamp for my sewing table and a better light for my knitting rocking chair.
> Have a safe and happy holiday to all.


Betty Ann, may I suggest an Ott light for both locations? I have a floor lamp near my chair in the living room, a clip-on one on my sewing machine cabinet and a table one for my computer. I don't know what I'd do without them. I bought my floor lamp with a Joann's 50% coupon and the others at Michael's with coupons. Good luck finding what you need.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Sandy said:


> It was a picture perfect day here in the Pacific Northwest! Was busy all day. My DH and I went walking this morning. Came home and I was working on the toes of my socks while DH painted one side of his truck. Then we worked in the back yard for a while. Drove the convertible to the store had dinner. Sore from working in the yard so we sat in the hot tub for about an hour. Too busy to remember the "Lemon Drops or Creamsicles". For those who didn't get the recipes I'll post them again.
> 
> Lemon Drops
> Makes 1 gallon
> ...


Looks yummy....I copied them


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Everyone on here is so encouraging and share so many things, I have 2 very horrible things that has happened and I am unsure what to do. I want to ask you to pray for, these 2 things, but this is such a happy place here at the tea party I would not want to distress anyone, should I put it here, start a new thread or just keep it to myself and let this continue to be a happy place


At a tea party any sharing is good. Please do share with us your prayer requests. I think I can say this on behalf of all KP crafters, "that the yarn is the thread that holds us all together. Prayers for each other are the things that make us stronger." love and prayers for your time of need.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

My condolences to Chocolatepom and her family on your Mother's passing. I lost my mom 4 years ago the day before Mother's Day and my dad 7 weeks later and my last brother(of 3) 6 months later. This recipe was one of my mom's favorites.

Cream Puffs

1 1/2 cups flour
1/2 cup butter
1 cup hot water
4 or 5 eggs
3 cups filling

Add butter to boiling water. When melted, add flour all at once, mix thoroughly, and cook over direct heat 5 minutes. Cool for 5 minutes and then beat (unbeaten eggs) in one at a time. Drop by tablespoonfuls on buttered baking sheet, allow 2 to 3 inches between each puff for expansion. Bake in hot oven 450* for 15 minutes. Reduce temperature to 350* and bake 20 to 30 minutes. Cool, & split open, fill with sweet whipped cream flavored with cocoa, or creamed filling.

Cream Filling

1/3 cup flour
2 cups milk
1 Tablespoon butter
2 eggs
7/8 cup sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt

Make cream sauce of flour & milk in double-boiler, cook for 15 minutes. Add eggs, sugar & butter then cream. Cook until thickened, cool and add flavoring.

Enjoy everyone! Another picture perfect day in the northwest! I'm going to sit outside and knit for a while.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone on here is so encouraging and share so many things, I have 2 very horrible things that has happened and I am unsure what to do. I want to ask you to pray for, these 2 things, but this is such a happy place here at the tea party I would not want to distress anyone, should I put it here, start a new thread or just keep it to myself and let this continue to be a happy place
> ...


Prayer for my brother in law, was diagnosed with cancer of the pancreas, because there are no symptoms untill it is way way way to late. Prayer for my sons brother in law who is 38 years old and committed suicide.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Very hot and a little humid here in Phoenix AZ today. I'm making zucchini bread, refrigerator pickles, and refrigerator zucchini pickles. In between and after, I'm knitting a turquoise blue hoodie for my 2yr old grandson to match his eyes. I'm also knitting soap sacks to fill and take to an orphanage in Rocky Point, Mexico. We are participating in a food drive for them in Aug and I thought the soap sacks would be a good addition. Too hot for hats or scarfs. My prayers for Chocolatepom. Only allowed to drink diet pepsi or water, so sad. LOL Dinner will be Swiss mushroom burgers on the grill and vegies from the garden. Happy 4th to all


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Independence Day to all our American neighbors. Is it hot where you are today? It is supposed to reach 88 degrees where I live. But. I'm thankful I don't live in Death Valley, CA because it is supposed to reach 124 degrees today. Gads, one can have a cookout on the sidewalk with that kind of heat and not even bother with a grill. 

Wishing ev1 a relaxing weekend.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Sharing helps take the weight off your shoulders, Martin, and the prayers are forthcoming from most of those who read your words.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

martin keith said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


Prayers for your brother in law and your son's brother in law. Prayers for your entire family as you all deal with this crisis. There is a hymn that in part goes like this: " and when it seems you're all alone, and your heart would break in two, remember someone is praying for you..." Blessings upon you and your family. Hugs.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

martin keith
Sending prayers asap.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Oh, Martin, I know the trauma you are in. We are holding you & your loved ones in the light. We share the normalcy of this moment in our lives with you, even though your moments are in such alarm right now. We bless you & send your family grace & healing.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

That's a heavy load to carry, Martin Keith. I'm glad you got it off your chest. I'll ask God to help you through it when I attend Mass tomorrow morning. In the meantime, I'll say a prayer for you and the families affected.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martin - sending warm thought and lots of positie energy along with many prayers for you and your family members both ill and well - the kp family is here to offer you support and good wishes. thank you for sharing.

sam


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > SHCooper said:
> ...


I find it in the "bulk" section at the local grocery store. Unlike the usual chain markets, this is a family owned corporation with three stores in their "chain" and focus is on PA Dutch (Amish and Mennonite) staples more than the "fancy foreign" foods.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

A young man who is a friend of our family has just been diagnosed with Pancreatic Cancer also. Please add him to your prayers and also my daughter who is getting treatment for breast and bone Cancer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Prayer for my brother in law, was diagnosed with cancer of the pancreas, because there are no symptoms untill it is way way way to late. Prayer for my sons brother in law who is 38 years old and committed suicide.[/quote]

yes, 2 terrible things on your shoulders today. much sorrow. much peace to you. your BIL choice was his and hard as it may be to understand it, your healing on that will come from acceptance. I have lost several people, young in age that felt so unjust that I wanted to fight. but those people, dear as they were, made their choices and needed respect, even in their passing, for those choices.
very hard for those of us remaining.

your BIL's cancer is also so difficult. enjoy all the time you have with him. share the joys you had together. my neighbor's mother passed about 2 yrs ago. this family is huge and very close. she was the center of it all. the pending loss was terrific. but they were all there throughout and at the end they all were at the bed, massaging her feet, singing to her, wishing her a good passing. she was at peace and in a state of love and being loved.
losing her was awful, but the family bonding was immense and helped in the healing. may you find your way, too.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, Martin that's a lot to deal with all at once, my heart goes out to you. We will all be praying for you, for God to give you and your family strength


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Martin our prayers are with you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

charlotte - holding you and loved ones close in prayer.

sam


Charlotte80 said:


> A young man who is a friend of our family has just been diagnosed with Pancreatic Cancer also. Please add him to your prayers and also my daughter who is getting treatment for breast and bone Cancer.


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

Happy Canadian Day to our neighbors to the north. Will and Kate are so cute together. What thrill for everyone..


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> A young man who is a friend of our family has just been diagnosed with Pancreatic Cancer also. Please add him to your prayers and also my daughter who is getting treatment for breast and bone Cancer.


Charlotte, I'll remember your friend and your daughter in my prayers. May God help you to deal with these problems! I don't know what I'd do if my daughter were ill - she's my best friend.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Martin and Charlotte,
Sending you and your families both love and light.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Martin Keith, Lots of Prayers go your way to you and your family.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Charlotte80
Prayers to your friends and family.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> A young man who is a friend of our family has just been diagnosed with Pancreatic Cancer also. Please add him to your prayers and also my daughter who is getting treatment for breast and bone Cancer.


So sorry to hear about the friend of the family. I know it has to be painful when your child is in trouble. My heart and prayers go out to you and yours.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Dave how did the lad do in his race today?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heavenly Father I lift up Martin Keith's brother-in-law. Give him strength, courage, and comfort as he battles this illness. Grant him wellness and his family peace and courage. 

Also give the family of Martin Keith's son's b-in-law comfort and peace during this time of grief. Let them find understanding through you Father God. Amen


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

sending prayers for all that have asked. condolences to ChocolatPom. i don't know what i would do without my mom.

Dave to answer your question about All Purpose flour. plain unbleached white flour will work just fine. the difference between self-rising and all purpose is the baking soda that is in the self-rising flour. hope that clears things up. how was the Lad's race today?

well off to knit a few rows on another egg cozy before putting dinner on and little one coming home from Nana's.
hope everyone has a safe and happy weekend with some quiet time in somewhere. will check again later.
Andrea


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

It has been a really warm sunny day here in Scotland, a welcome change from what we have had recently ! Another Wimbledon Men's Final without a British player in it ! Why do the media print so much hype about how well the British men and women are going to do, then they are really hard on the players when they don't succeed ? I am looking forward to watching the best 2 players trying to become the Wimbledon Champion, they are both excellent players but there has to be a winner. It should be a good match. 
Going to have a cuppa and a slice of banana loaf then an early night I think. Goodnight all


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who shared their happiness, joy, celebrations of the holidays and yes, the sadness and heartbreak too, which is a part of all of our lives. "Life 
can't be all sunshine or there would be no need to pray"

I hope everybody has a safe weekend. Thanks for the recipes and patterns. I'm set for life!


----------



## debbiedoo (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, my prayers go out to all the people with sadness around them. Thanks for all the wonderful recipes. It is very hot and humid here today so just relaxing inside watching tv Everyone have a safe and happy weekend!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

trasara said:


> Good morning from another sunny but cool Saturday morning in Sydney, Not alot planned for today just a bit of a tidying up and hopefully the chance to finish off sewing in the ends on three scarves that I have finished and to plan what will be next. Happy celebrations to all of you in the northern hemishere!


Good Morning from Brisbane on a sunny Sunday. I always try to make my Sundays a slow day. Time to enjoy myself and family. It is so beautiful outside. The sun is warming with out the bite. It also means I get away from DH's football. He is a most dedicated Canterbury supporter.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> ...we are expecting labradoodles sometime in the next two or so weeks. ...sam


I haven't heard of that cross before. What size poodle is the sire? 
Yup. Things will be lively once they leave the nest! Good luck!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The fire flys are out.


I have yet to see any fireflies here in Montreal. I miss them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

stbrendan said:


> I'm new to this site/blog and am intrigued by the idea of what seems to be a worldwide tea party. Would love to hear all about such an event.TY


It's not a blog, and all you need to do to hear about it is log on and read.

Have fun!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jessica - it is my son-in-law's poodle - a standard poodle - the large one - i'm not sure about what size the pups will be when they are grown - i would think close to their parents size.

sam



Jessica-Jean said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ...we are expecting labradoodles sometime in the next two or so weeks. ...sam
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - what else do you knit besides egg cozies? i'm sure you have some wonderful projects to show and tell us about.

sam


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

martin keith said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Prayers for both and their families.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Now most of the regulars to the Tea Party are around, I need to pass on some sad news. Last week our friend ChocolatePom told us about her Mom's serious illness. I have received a message from her that sadly, despite everyone's prayers, she did not recover and passed away last week. ChocolatePom has asked me to pass on her thanks and those of her family to members for their prayers and good wishes.
> 
> I am sure you will all wish to join me in extending sincere condolencies to her and her family at this sad time, together with our hopes that the formalities and funeral proceed as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Dave


Chocolate Pom,
Losing a mother is a hard thing. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Dave how did the lad do in his race today?


He did very well. He finished eighth in one race, he normally finishes five or six places lower in that class. In his other race he finished third, which is only his second trip to the podium, so he's very happy. He's currently sleeping off his chipped enamel mug of bubbles, cuddling his trophy which is clutched to his chest in a death-grip, getting it off him would require surgery!

Dave


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you to all for your prayers.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dave how did the lad do in his race today?
> ...


Tell young "Dave" congratulations, and job well done.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from another sunny but cool Saturday morning in Sydney, Not alot planned for today just a bit of a tidying up and hopefully the chance to finish off sewing in the ends on three scarves that I have finished and to plan what will be next. Happy celebrations to all of you in the northern hemishere!
> ...


Greetings from a cold, windy and overcast Melbourne. Just down here for a few days R&R with my favourite cousin. Look out Melbourne!
LesleighAnne, bet DH is not happy today! Took that rotten team in the footy tipping comp this week and they let me down!
Back to Sydney tomorrow for me and then off to Argentina for three weeks on Thursday to visit my family.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hello Sam, my friend got a labradoodle last year. A kind of champaigne colour. Looks all cuddly and floppy like a teddy bear, but she says he is a real handful of energy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - what else do you knit besides egg cozies? i'm sure you have some wonderful projects to show and tell us about.
> 
> sam


I make a couple of picture-sweaters for _The Lad_ and myself every year, quite a few accessories and some other whimsical household novelties. Knitting for me is a fun pastime, a bit like doodling on a note-pad.

I'm currently working, in a fairly desultory fashion, on a full themed table-setting, as well as a thoroughly pointless and illogical project that might, but quite possibly won't, work out. If they do come to anything, I'll possibly post the results.

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > trasara said:
> ...


Oh dear. I am a person so removed from sport I forgot Canterbury played last night. I wondered why he has been a bit grumpy this morning.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Prayer for my brother in law, was diagnosed with cancer of the pancreas, because there are no symptoms untill it is way way way to late. Prayer for my sons brother in law who is 38 years old and committed suicide.


yes, 2 terrible things on your shoulders today. much sorrow. much peace to you. your BIL choice was his and hard as it may be to understand it, your healing on that will come from acceptance. I have lost several people, young in age that felt so unjust that I wanted to fight. but those people, dear as they were, made their choices and needed respect, even in their passing, for those choices.
very hard for those of us remaining.

your BIL's cancer is also so difficult. enjoy all the time you have with him. share the joys you had together. my neighbor's mother passed about 2 yrs ago. this family is huge and very close. she was the center of it all. the pending loss was terrific. but they were all there throughout and at the end they all were at the bed, massaging her feet, singing to her, wishing her a good passing. she was at peace and in a state of love and being loved.
losing her was awful, but the family bonding was immense and helped in the healing. may you find your way, too.[/quote]

My prayers are with you and your family at this very difficult time....
Hugs to you all,
JuneK


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Now most of the regulars to the Tea Party are around, I need to pass on some sad news. Last week our friend ChocolatePom told us about her Mom's serious illness. I have received a message from her that sadly, despite everyone's prayers, she did not recover and passed away last week. ChocolatePom has asked me to pass on her thanks and those of her family to members for their prayers and good wishes.
> 
> I am sure you will all wish to join me in extending sincere condolencies to her and her family at this sad time, together with our hopes that the formalities and funeral proceed as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Dave


 It is a hard time for all the loved ones left behind. My love and prayers go out to all of them.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> jessica - it is my son-in-law's poodle - a standard poodle - the large one - i'm not sure about what size the pups will be when they are grown - i would think close to their parents size.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I love Labradoodles! Congratulations Sam, and please post pictures of the puppies when they arrive.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's 6:30 in the Dallas, TX area and still 98 degrees. I've had a few hectic weeks, and another one this coming week. However, I've still found time for knitting. My mom is moving to an assisted living home in a week and wants her furniture painted black. I will be working on that this week as the temperature cools off. I finished my first pair of socks, toe-up, magic loop. Next I will try two at a time. Really enjoyed doing them and feel the addiction beginning! Working on dishcloths for a silent auction in April. It is for an equestrian therapy center my great niece goes to. I've spent the last hour looking for a horse pattern, but haven't been able to find one. If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it. I'm doing a "baker's dozen" of one cloth for each month with a motif representing each one. I wanted the horse to be the 13th. I'll put them in a basket and hopefully someone will bid on them! Tonight I'm going to get the furniture in the garage so I can begin the painting and watch the Texas Rangers baseball. I'll probably squeeze in some knitting and continue reading tea party posts! Hope everyone had a great Canada Day! Hope all of you US travelers have a safe 4th of July!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Please share anywhere you'd lilke - you can start your own thread and keep track at the responding posts or you can join in the conversation at the tea party. I think everyone on the site is pretty much addicted and read every post no matter where it is. I'll start the prayers early.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually did a washcloth for my GD's trip to Africa this month. She was really pleased, having seen me making it. Began a hat and ran out of yarn---don't you hate when that happens! Hope to still find the color available. Sugar N Cream seems to change their colors every 6 months. Worse case, frog the fool thing and do something else or change the color palette so it will finish.

GD did a lot of cleaning up the house driveway today and the chimney guy came and finished my gutters. This guy is amazing. He is one of those people who really tries to live his spiritual beliefs and community service is very important to him. My finances crashed a couple years ago and I really am struggling--he just comes over and does things for me gratis. Everyone needs a magic genie at times.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayer for my brother in law, was diagnosed with cancer of the pancreas, because there are no symptoms untill it is way way way to late. Prayer for my sons brother in law who is 38 years old and committed suicide.[/quote]

Prayers being said - such sad events and difficult to deal with.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayer for my brother in law, was diagnosed with cancer of the pancreas, because there are no symptoms untill it is way way way to late. Prayer for my sons brother in law who is 38 years old and committed suicide.


Prayers being said - such sad events and difficult to deal with.[/quote]

How sad. My prayers go out to them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> A young man who is a friend of our family has just been diagnosed with Pancreatic Cancer also. Please add him to your prayers and also my daughter who is getting treatment for breast and bone Cancer.


Saying prayers and wishes for a return to good heath quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It's 6:30 in the Dallas, TX area and still 98 degrees. I've had a few hectic weeks, and another one this coming week. However, I've still found time for knitting. My mom is moving to an assisted living home in a week and wants her furniture painted black. I will be working on that this week as the temperature cools off. I finished my first pair of socks, toe-up, magic loop. Next I will try two at a time. Really enjoyed doing them and feel the addiction beginning! Working on dishcloths for a silent auction in April. It is for an equestrian therapy center my great niece goes to. I've spent the last hour looking for a horse pattern, but haven't been able to find one. If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it. I'm doing a "baker's dozen" of one cloth for each month with a motif representing each one. I wanted the horse to be the 13th. I'll put them in a basket and hopefully someone will bid on them! Tonight I'm going to get the furniture in the garage so I can begin the painting and watch the Texas Rangers baseball. I'll probably squeeze in some knitting and continue reading tea party posts! Hope everyone had a great Canada Day! Hope all of you US travelers have a safe 4th of July!


Here's one to try - use "knitted horse washcloth pattern" as your search and you'll get some others.

http://frogiezplace.blogspot.com/2007/12/giddy-up.html


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all it is Sunday morning here in Oz. Our daughter arrived in London and after all that flying she has been shopping at Harrods (dropped her luggage at hotel first of course) and what did she buy I hear you all asking. A lead for her lovely little Poodle with Harrods written on it...so he can show off. 

She makes us look pretty boring, I am just at home today cleaning fish aquariums and cooking and cleaning. I am looking forward to having an hour or two later finishing off my last pom pom scarf that I am sending to my little sister. It is winter where she is and very cold.

Hope you all have a great weekend and that you all find some time to nurture those talents.

Rosa


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Prayer for my brother in law, was diagnosed with cancer of the pancreas, because there are no symptoms untill it is way way way to late. Prayer for my sons brother in law who is 38 years old and committed suicide.[/quote]

Prayers, prayers and more prayers are with you and your family.

Marion


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thewren: I have a 4 month old labradoodle, and he is just precious! I also have a pom, and my daughter has a chichuha and then we have a cat and two fish! The puppy is a handful, but we love him and he is getting better since we have been going to puppy obedience school!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I like the look of your _Cheddar Pennies_, Maelinde. Can you tell me whether 'all-purpose flour' is the equivalent of plain or self-raising. In the UK most people automatically reach for the self-raising flour, except in sauces and gravies when we use either plain flour or cornflour to thicken them.
> Dave


Hi Dave!

All-Purpose flour is typically plain flour. I don't think using self-raising flour would hurt the cheddar pennies at all. It might make them a bit fluffier, while the purpose is a flat coin shape, but it shouldn't affect the taste any.

I've always thought that cheddar coins would be a more appropriate name.

One thing I forgot to put in the recipe that will make it easier to roll before slicing:

Get some waxed or parchment paper and roll the dough flat on to that. Use the paper to roll it up to the rope width of your choice until smooth and even. We often roll it to a diameter of 3 centimeters (or quarter size)

To make slicing easier, refrigerate the rope for at least 30 minutes, then unwrap the wax/parchment paper and slice to your choice of thickness, then bake.

Randy saw me posting about these and now wants some. They are so addictive.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Charlotte80 ... prayers are with you, your daughter and the young man


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rookie: (re: horse pattern)That is perfect! Thank you so much for finding it for me.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of your _Cheddar Pennies_, Maelinde. Can you tell me whether 'all-purpose flour' is the equivalent of plain or self-raising. In the UK most people automatically reach for the self-raising flour, except in sauces and gravies when we use either plain flour or cornflour to thicken them.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, I'll probably have a play and see which works best. I have to admit I do prefer our bleached white superfine self-raising flour. I know it gives the health fascists palpitations, but they eat enough wholesome foods to deal with them; personally, I prefer to be able to differentiate between the food and the raffia placemat!

Digging out old receipts is always risky, it frequently gives someone ideas!

Dave


----------



## Pamieanne (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm late to the tea party. Watched last part of ladies Wimbledon final - don't like the screaming noises which seem to be fashionable. Pity Andy's out, he played so well. Today I undid a beanie I was making and started over again with another easier pattern. It's to be a gift for next winter for someone who's been very kind. Sorry to read some sad news from posters and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all it is Sunday morning here in Oz. Our daughter arrived in London and after all that flying she has been shopping at Harrods (dropped her luggage at hotel first of course) and what did she buy I hear you all asking. A lead for her lovely little Poodle with Harrods written on it...so he can show off....
> ....Hope you all have a great weekend and that you all find some time to nurture those talents.
> Rosa


From Mary
Rosa Posa thanks for posting the picture from your daughter of London. If you look real close you can see Dave window shopping at Harrods. Tee hee. :lol:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> Hi All,
> Glad to hear your wonderful news


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's a great recipe for hot carrots. Randy's friend's parents owned this restaurant when he was in high school. Not sure if they still own it or not - it is Julio's in San Diego. 

They were famous for their hot carrots. This recipe yields a LOT, so you'd have to scale it down for small gatherings. However, these are so addictive that they might just go pretty fast. I made the whole recipe one year for a gathering of 30 people and the hot carrots were gone in less than two hours.

Julio's Hot Carrots  from Julio's in San Diego, CA

INGREDIENTS:
1 gallon fresh carrots, sliced at an angle
1 12-13 oz can Jalapeños with juice
2 sliced onions
2 TBS oil
1 coffee cup of vinegar
Salt and Pepper to taste

METHOD:
1: Cook carrots to desired tenderness and drain well.
2: Add to remaining ingredients; mix well.
3: Chill for at least 3 hours

The flavor reaches its peak when thoroughly chilled. The amount of Jalapeños can be adjusted to taste.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Doris,

That Planters Punch sounds delightful! Next time we get some rum I am so making it.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dave how did the lad do in his race today?
> ...


Tell the lad congratulations. Finishing is good. My 8 year old grandson competed in a triathlon last Saturday and he came in 11th. He had trouble with the swim. He's not used to a lake.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Martin,

Know that I'm holding you and your family in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.

Thank you for trusting us enough to share.

Gentle Hugs


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Cheddar Pennies Cookies/Biscuits
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 
> ...


I make a similar recipe. I put a pecan on top before baking. When I've brought them to pot lucks, people will put them with the desserts until I tell them to put them with the appetizers! I've explained many times that they are not cookies!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Dave for hosting another tea party. Its always nice to hear from everyone. My heart goes out to everyone dealing with their time of trouble and sorrow,will keep you in my prayers. 
Everyone have a safe holiday,Glenda


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It's 6:30 in the Dallas, TX area and still 98 degrees. Tonight I'm going to get the furniture in the garage so I can begin the painting and watch the Texas Rangers baseball.


I'm in Arlington, Pammie! The Rangers game isn't going so well tonight, though. But it is still early yet.

It is great to meet another DFW Rangers Fan!!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone remember Orange Julius? They had the creamy orange juice smoothies so popular back in the 80's.

Randy & I have made these so many times and will most likely make some this weekend as they're quite refreshing!  That is lots of sugar in the recipe, but it sure is tasty.

Orange Julius

INGREDIENTS:

6 oz. frozen orange juice concentrate
1 cup milk
1 cup water
1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp. vanilla extract
8-9 ice cubes

METHOD:

1. Combine all ingredients except ice cubes in blender.
2. Blend for about 1-2 minutes, adding ice cubes one at a time.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I definitely remember the drink Orange Julius. Thank you for the recipe.



Maelinde said:


> Anyone remember Orange Julius? They had the creamy orange juice smoothies so popular back in the 80's.
> 
> Randy & I have made these so many times and will most likely make some this weekend as they're quite refreshing!  That is lots of sugar in the recipe, but it sure is tasty.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is a cheesecake that I think is awfully good. Oddly, it seems that people who don't "love" cheese may like it better than those who do.

SWISS CHEESECAKE

Ingredients

1 cup finely crushed thin wheat crackers
3 tablespoons butter, melted
12 ounces reduced-fat cream cheese
2 (8 ounce) containers reduced-fat plain yogurt
1 egg
1 egg yolk
1/4 teaspoon dried basil
1/8 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed
2 cups shredded reduced-fat Swiss cheese
Assorted crackers

Directions

In a small bowl, combine cracker crumbs and butter. Press onto the bottom of a 9-in. springform pan; set aside. 

In a large mixing bowl, beat cream cheese until smooth. Add the yogurt, egg, egg yolk, basil and rosemary; beat on low speed just until blended. Stir in Swiss cheese.

Pour into prepared crust. Place pan on a baking sheet. Bake at 350 degrees F for 40-50 minutes or until center is almost set. Cool on a wire rack for 10 minutes. Carefully run a knife around edge of pan to loosen; cool 1 hour longer.

Refrigerate overnight. Remove sides of pan. Cut into wedges; serve with crackers. Refrigerate leftovers.


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

My prayers are with you. This is what it is all about...sharing pain and sharing joys.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you Doris, it is good to hear what someone has to say about these lights. I've been looking at them for some time now, but just was not sure they worth the expense versus other type lamps. You have convinced me that this is a good idea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just found this - dave have you ever heard of "concept shed"? i thought this was funny and just wanted to share it.

Automatic marriage machine weds you for a buck 
Share
63 

(Courtesy of Concept Shed)
Step 1: Insert coins.

Step 2: Press 1 for I do.

Step 3: Retrieve rings

Step 4: Kiss.

Thats about how easy it is to get hitched with the AutoWed Wedding Machine.

If youre ever in Detroit and feel the urge to, yknow, get married, you can stop by Marvins Marvelous Mechanical Museum and take your vows. For just a buck, you and your significant other can tie the knot and live happily ever after in mechanical matrimony. (See video demonstration below.)


OK, so its not official; you wouldnt be legally married. But it is egalitarian  the AutoWed, a novelty machine from U.K. creative house Concept Shed, gives wedding options for straight, gay and lesbian couples. And it will print out your own (joke) marriage certificate.

With audio prompts in a creepy computerized voice, the AutoWed will walk you through an abridged wedding ceremony  under the watch of an image of Jesus  and even will give you the option to escape. As part of your $1 fee, the marriage machine will dispense two rings if you happened to have not planned ahead.

On its website, Concept Shed says you can order your own AutoWed machine. If youre not into the Cadillac-pink look, you can have Concept Shed build one to custom specs.

So, what are you waiting for? Who needs expensive ceremonies and gaudy receptions? All you need is love  and four quarters.

Updated 4:43 p.m.: Marvin Yagoda of Marvins Marvelous Mechanical Museum called to say he also is working with Concept Shed to develop an automatic divorce machine. Just in case that first $1 investment didnt work out

you can go to www.conceptshed.com to see a picture of it - think they also have a short video of someone using it.

i think that's my addition for saturday night - good night all.

hugs -

sam


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Finally back to catching up with the tea party. Have been cooking all day. I will have one last thing to do in the morning they I relax for the rest of the weekend, and knit knit knit.


----------



## Gran Sandy (Jun 20, 2011)

Good afternoon to all at the tea party just finished a nice cup of coffee. It's just starting to get a bit chilly now. 5.10p.m in Oz.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good a.m. to all. Fell out last nite with the booming thunders of the fireworks. It is raining this a.m. so glad people got their pizzazz in the air before it rained and glad I got so much outdoor cleaning done yesterday. Seems quiet this big holiday weekend. Perfect day for a new hat pattern/design. Am interested in doing a few visor brim caps that men will like.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Mungie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Now most of the regulars to the Tea Party are around, I need to pass on some sad news. Last week our friend ChocolatePom told us about her Mom's serious illness. I have received a message from her that sadly, despite everyone's prayers, she did not recover and passed away last week. ChocolatePom has asked me to pass on her thanks and those of her family to members for their prayers and good wishes.
> ...


My prayers will also go out to ChocolatePom and her family.
JuneK


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Happy Sunday, All. It's 7:30 here in MD, and the sun is out. I was driving through the county yesterday, and noted all of the fields of corn. The leaves are all curling for want of rain. We have not had a good soaking rain here for quite a while. Got my computer back from Staples yesterday. Today I'm hoping my daughter will set it up for me as my computer illiteracy is well-known. 
Found some crochet patterns for brimmed hats with earflaps for children and teens. Think I will try one of them today (before i try Doris' Planter Punch, that is!)


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

This week-end is so exciting that I never went to bed last night. It is now 6:38 A.M., & soon will be time for the 3 & 1/2 long version of Stage 2 of the Tour de France. Will probably fall asleep trying to watch it! Just had a lovely little meal, & of course got caught up in Tea Party antics!


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Went to the Band Perry concert last night. I think they are amazing singers. I just got caught up on all the posts this morning,(Sunday). I'm looking for a leisurely day after church. I'll put on a roast beef that I bought from a local farm that sells beef that's hormone and antibiotic-free and naturally and healthy fed. They say it's much better than store-bought beef. I am about to find out. I'll catch you all next weekend. Have a great week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know about where other people live, but here in the South of England the Mountain Ash trees are laden with Rowanberries. They are edible, but are very tart and sharp in taste. In England and Nordic countries, particularly Finland, we make _Rowanberry Jelly_ with them which goes brilliantly with roast lamb and game. You can also spread it on toast or use it in a _Victoria Sandwich_.

*Rowanberry Jelly*

_Ingredients:_
2 lbs (900g) rowanberries, washed and stalks removed
1 lb (450g) cooking apples, washed and cut into chunks
grated zest and juice of one lemon
1 pint (20 fluid ounces/570 ml) water
1 lb 10 oz (740g) sugar

_Method:_
Wash the rowanberries and remove the stalks, place them in a suitable container and freeze them for 24 hours, this process makes them sweeter.

Place the berries, roughly chopped apple (do not peel or core), lemon and water into a large stainless steel pan, bring to the boil, cover the pan and reduce the heat to a very gentle simmer for 30 minutes, or until the fruit has completely pulped. Strain through a piece of muslin cloth or a jelly bag and leave to drip overnight.

Next day measure the extract and make up to 2 pints (40 fluid ounces/1.15 litres) with water. Pour this into a clean pan.

Bring to the boil over a medium heat and add the sugar, stirring continuosly. When the sugar has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil and boil hard until a set is achieved. Stir in a small knob of butter to disperse froth, allow to cool slightly before pouring into warm sterilised jars. Cover and seal.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning everyone, it is now 10 am here in Pennsylvania, ths sun is out and it feels quite humid. Air conditioner is running so it is getting warm. Had the season's first corn on the cob for dinner last night and it was delicious. Buy from local farm. Making potato salad now for big family picnic at Lake Chautauqua in NY state tomorrow. It is so beautiful there and fire works will be going off tomorrow night. They have a tradition that all the cabin owners around the lake set off flares when it gets dark. Is really inspiring sight. Well I am off to do some rip it, rip it stuff on my baby blanket. I got so interested in the Casey Anthony trial I didn't pay attention to what I was doing, oh well, lesson learned, will redo work.lol Everyone have a wonderful July 4th if in the US and for our Canadian neighbors hope you had a fantastic Canadian Day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I spent the week looking forward to weekend. Had a bit of trouble with mink this week. We have chickens,and mink hanging around coop. My husband raised parlor tumblers,fan tail pigeons, and regular ones a few years ago.A mink got into coop and killed them all. Mink did not eat them,they are mean that way. So hubby had to get rid of 20 dead birds. We now have chickens,as does the neighbor. They both had to kill both mink. Can't say I feel bad about it. It was either them or the chickens. We also have a fox whom we don't mind, he even walks down side walk. Have alot of wild life around us.Which is surprising as we live on the edge of village with a population of 5,000. 
Freezer quit this pass week,had to throw out everthing. Now the good news, fresh peas in got five five pound bags to share with neighbor,friend and son. My new freezer has peas in it. The baby birds are all around, had a litte one come up to my feet this morning as I sat in the back yard.Watch the firefly's last night they are so lovely. Have to go make Italian salad for party at sons today. Also make melon balls. It's independences day tomorrow. Just like to call it that,as I do not like to change to fourth of July. Seems we have changed holiday into different names and forget what they were really meant for. Just me,so don't get upset. 
To all of those who have lost loved ones and to those going through health issues. May Jesus surround you with his love. I wish I could do more to ease your pain,but all I can offer you are my heart felt prayers, and to tell you that he is with you and so are we.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hubby just blew a fuse,no I really mean it. Just out back and robin landed near me, so did baby,was able to watch her or him feed the baby so sweet.
Also forgot to add this week went up to Shawno,to see my dad, he is 93 years old. My brother took him on Honor flight to see the world war two memorial, and sights around Washington D.C.. We were able so share the pictures he had and talk about that time. I took strawberries, and ingredients and recipe for Tomato Basil soup for all to enjoy. They are in assisted living. With only 13 people it is easy to share things with them. I decide tomorrow will take a break from knitting and do some carving. Have fun at tea party. Have a good week.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I don't know about where other people live, but here in the South of England the Mountain Ash trees are laden with Rowanberries. They are edible, but are very tart and sharp in taste. In England and Nordic countries, particularly Finland, we make _Rowanberry Jelly_ with them which goes brilliantly with roast lamb and game. You can also spread it on toast or use it in a _Victoria Sandwich_.
> 
> Basically the exact same recipe we use for cranberry sauce around Thanksgiving when the berries are ripe. They, too, are very tart and seem to need a sweetener. I won't use sugar of any sort, but will substitute an organic, raw dark honey. We also use orange peel and cinnamon typically.
> 
> If Europe has Rowenberries and the use is old, the early immigrants here found the cranberry and the Native Americans probably taught them to eat it. Then they realized they could make the same recipe here as back in europe.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> ...I think everyone on the site is pretty much addicted and read every post no matter where it is.


I spend too many hours on this wonderful website, yet I am 100% positive that _I_ do *NOT* read every post. There aren't hours enough in the day PERIOD! It saddens me to know there are probably posts I would love to have read, but - with more active participants on this forum than any other I've ever come across - reading every post is an impossibility for me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> Thank you Doris, it is good to hear what someone has to say about these lights. I've been looking at them for some time now, but just was not sure they worth the expense versus other type lamps. You have convinced me that this is a good idea.


Ott lights _are_ good, but you can get 'full daylight spectrum' light bulbs to use in your existing lamps. At less cost than an Ott, they do cost more than incandescent bulbs or even compact flourescent ones, but - in _my_ opinion - are equal in lighting quality to the Ott lights, of which I do have two. The light by which I do most of my stitching is not an Ott, just a daylight bulb in a garage sale floor lamp. I got my bulb at one of those big box hardware stores like Home Depot.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Sam (thewren),
That is just too funny! Thanks for the giggle


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

On my way to Mass where everyone who is having health, financial or family problems or who has lost a loved one will be in my prayers.
Have a fabulous day wherever you are, whatever you do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I use a Verilux lamp with a full spectrum bulb. It really lasts for 10,000 hours or several years. Now that is a joy!

I had found it originally in a marketing brochure for people with visual impairment. That is what interested me at first. I thought maybe they were good lites if they were being marketed to that demographic. The lamp has lasted me about 10 yrs so far. Further, they sell a tray with storage cups and tray to attach to the stem of the lamp. That holds a fistful of dpns and straight needles on one side and a smalls storage box of beads and other gizmos for craft work. Am thinking of getting another tray to clip on a bit lower on the lamp pole so I have a neater place for more little stuff.


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Luck Strawberry4u on your back surgury I know doctors have you running around i'm haveing sinus surgury on the 13th and believe you me i'm not looking forward to it. GOOD LUCK anyway will be thinking of you.


----------



## grandmazn (May 31, 2011)

Hi all--it's a rainy day here in Nebraska,but sun to come out later today. I'm having my cuppa after Church coffee,and working on a knitted lace shawl that someone on here posted in the last few weeks. Have never done lace knitting,and decided to step out of the box and try something new. I am loving it! Using Vannas yarn--found it at Walmart marked down to 2.00,but when I checked out it rang up 1.50! Lady checking me out-said you got a bargain! Wanted to know what I would be making,as she does crochet. Said she wanted to learn to knit,but was left handed. I told her to come on KP and she would find lots of people to help her out. Everyone enjoy the holiday,we have daughter and husband over tomorrow for a cook out-is supposed to be a beautiful day. Everyone enjoy a lazy Sunday of knitting! Donna


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You English Rose. GOOD LUCK to you also. I'm getting nervous to be honest. I have to go to the hospital tomorrow to register and more test..Kaching. I had to go Friday and get measured for the brace. Just putting on this massive brace with the tightening straps felt good. I'm happy this doctor said he can help me where the other surgeons told me there was nothing they could do because they would have to fuse my back from neck to tailbone. He won't be able to fix everything that is wrong but said he could help me. My physician said he is one of the Best because she was going to go to him for her neck. I felt better about hearing that. Good luck on you surgery and I'll keep you in my prayers along with some of people in our group.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm double nickel today!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

knitting_mama said:


> I'm double nickel today!!!!


   happy double nickle and may you have a wallet full of them!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave, Just wanted to tell you the other day I saw some finger puppets on wine bottles. Thought you could use your egg cozies designs. They would have to be modify alittle, but know you could do it.
Off to sons, finished salads ect. Have a good day


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!
JuneK


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Double Nickel Knitting Mama!!!!!! I hope you have many more to come.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I do in my little piggy bank for the grandson's.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

To all my knitting friend......Thank you! It's nice getting old here!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in LA. I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


What a wonderfully exotic cocktail !!! Only Dave could come up with such a classy concoction. We love you Dave!!! :wink:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitting mama - i am feeling dumb - what age is double nickel?

sam



knitting_mama said:


> I'm double nickel today!!!!


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

55 Sam


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

she is just a baby. my oldest grandchild is just 20 years younger than she is, oh my,my,


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

my oldest grandson is 14 an the youngest is 2.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

knitting_mama said:


> I'm double nickel today!!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, knitting mama!!!

Today would have been my youngest brother's double nickel as well. He was born 10 minutes before midnight and my grandpa used to say "Well we didn't get the firecracker but at least we got the fuse!"

I wish everyone in the USA a safe and happy INDEPENDENCE DAY! I know it's a day early but want everyone to know ahead of time(in case they're out and about tomorrow).


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Very KOOOOl design, Dave :thumbup:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hello Knitting Mamma, I'm just tucking into chocolate fudge cake - My Birthday cake. 60 today. Had a great day and enjoyed lots of nice pressies from hubby, boys and daughters in law. went for a nice picnic too. so have a lovely birthday to you. x x x x jeannie


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

To all Tea Party CUPPA(s) 'round the globe, 

Greetings from the Pacific NW, USA, where the sun is hiding today, and the flags are flying in anticipation of tomorrow's Independence Day. 

The two of us, (Pops and I) are getting ready to drive across Town, to enjoy a nice seafood dinner at our favorite Fish House... Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

18 pages and counting...I'm finally here with coke in hand....Borrowed the nieces and nephews this weekend, all four of them(only to learn some of them do not believe in sleeping in), and dropped them off at church. Made for an adventurous weekend, but no time for KP till now...I'll catch up this evening, and likely join in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday to Boring knit and Knitting Mama! Hope you both have a sparkling b-day and many, many more!

Went tubing down th river; me in a kayak and all grandkids and daughters in tubes. Fun in the sun; didn't start to rain until we were almost home again and up until then it was in the low 90"s. Really felt the my age when I had to scoot down an embankment to get to the river but I made it an had a nice day. Now to work a little on my cardigan. Maybe I'll get it finished before hand surgery in a couple of weeks. I'm such a slow knitter but do enjoy the process.

Oldest daughter attending a wedding about 70 miles south of us; very formal affair and she looks stunning. Youngest is watching tv with me, DH, and her boyfriend. Grandkids are scattered around the house playing and resting after day at the river. Hope eveyone has had a wonderful relaxing day. will keep popping in to read the news. 

Gwen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

master of none - i said i was being dumb - but of course it is 55 - now why didn't i see that before. thanks for the clarification.

sam



master of none said:


> 55 Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitting mama and boring knit - happy birthday and many more. i passed those birthdays a long time ago. my grandchildren are from three and a half to twenty-two.

sam



knitting_mama said:


> I'm double nickel today!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, have had company all weekend....children and friends of children. Happy birthday to one all. Double nickle hum, I go there 11 years ago. I wouldn't mind being 55 again. Such is life, go with the flow. Getting ready to make barbecued chicken, special baked beans (made) and coleslaw(made) and potato salad (made) so just throw the bird on the grill. I sincerely hope everyone has a joyous weekend with family and friends. And to those who are hurting know that the Lord is with you. Reach out. Bitsey (susan)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> master of none - i said i was being dumb - but of course it is 55 - now why didn't i see that before. thanks for the clarification.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That's OK, Sam, glad you asked because I didn't know what it meant, either. I was adding the two nickels together and coming up with 10. Guess we're both dumb!


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Speaking of young, has any one seen or heard from "Crochet Queen" lately. I haven't noticed her since her birthday when she turned 12 or 13, back in the last of April or May.


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Must be midnight in London so I want to take this time to Thank Dave for hosting once again a very successful tea party. Looking forward to the 8TH. Blessing to all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just came home from Mom n Dad's. On the menu was me downloading an antivirus program to Mom's laptop followed by chicken noodle soup, chopped ham sandwiches, orange jello with rhubarb, and topping it all off with hot cup of tea! 

I follow the falcon webcams in Winnipeg,Manitob, Canada. Two of the falcon chicks fledged today!!! Now the parents will keep feeding the two left behind and also be teaching the fledged ones how to catch their meals!! ;-)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I follow the falcon webcams in Winnipeg,Manitob, Canada. Two of the falcon chicks fledged today!!! Now the parents will keep feeding the two left behind and also be teaching the fledged ones how to catch their meals!! ;-)


It's fun to watch wildlife at close range, isn't it? We had an eagle webcam in Norfolk, VA, a month or so ago. Unfortunately, the female was killed by an incoming plane at Norfolk International Airport. They had to move the 3 eaglets to a wildlife center because they didn't think the male would be able to feed them all by himself.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Ta ta and thank you for the great Tea Party, Dave. Until we meet again next Friday, a happy week to you and everyone.  Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

master of none said:


> Speaking of young, has any one seen or heard from "Crochet Queen" lately. I haven't noticed her since her birthday when she turned 12 or 13, back in the last of April or May.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_posts_listing.jsp?usernum=17536&page=1

Her last post under her new user name (DanielleCrochets)dates from June 5th. If she's indeed born in 1999, that would make her only 12 years old. Assuming she has responsible parents, they may have put the kibosh on her participation in this forum. Or she may just have other fish to fry. It _is _summer.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is a very hot Sunday evening in Texas. This is the first time I have been on today. Took a long nap this afternoon as I have been staying up very late this week. Like all night for several days! Just came in from prepping some of the furniture I'm painting, and am dripping with sweat! Wish it was cooler because right now, this seems like torture! Hope everyone has a great week, and happy 4th of July to all the KP Americans!


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank-you Jesica-Jean. I don't think I was aware of her change of name and you are right, it is summer. Sometimes it looks like I'm on line when in fact I have forgotten to log out for days. una


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Still pretty warm here in PA, USA, at just before 9p.m. 

Dinner tonight was pasta salad I made a few days ago and tuna grilled by DH --- marinated in a little soy, EVOO, and lemon juice, served with jarred tomato salsa with the addition of capers, kalamata olives and chopped green stuffed olives ------ YUM!

I made the white bean pate Jacki posted on page 10 and plan to indulge in it tomorrow. Thanks Jacki! The recipe was not to be ignored and smelled FABULOUS as I was making it. I can hardly wait!

To all of you within the USA, Happy Independence Day!!!tomorrow)

Off for an evening stroll with my DH and our German Shorthair Pointer, Gunner.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy 4th .. we are having a bbq tonight, it going to be real simple, cause this is the first time I've ever bbq'd :-O
Thanks for the Tea Party Dave, always fun.

Marion


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> master of none said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of young, has any one seen or heard from "Crochet Queen" lately. I haven't noticed her since her birthday when she turned 12 or 13, back in the last of April or May.
> ...


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Good evening all. Returned safely from our trek + duties to NC. After a simple dinner of homemade vegetable soup (don't you just adore freezers !??!?!) + toasted bagels, we're settling in for a quiet evening.Upstairs A/C isn't working,(tho downstairs unit is OK)so it'll likely be warm sleeping tonight with just the ceiling fan until the tech arrives in the morning.....& hopefully will be able to repair it properly this time.
So sorry to hear the sad news from ChocolatePom....sending deepest condolences....I wish you peace as you hold all those wonderful memories in your heart.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I don't know about where other people live, but here in the South of England the Mountain Ash trees are laden with Rowanberries. They are edible, but are very tart and sharp in taste. In England and Nordic countries, particularly Finland, we make _Rowanberry Jelly_ with them which goes brilliantly with roast lamb and game. You can also spread it on toast or use it in a _Victoria Sandwich_.
> 
> *Rowanberry Jelly*
> 
> ...


Condolences to all those in difficult times. Each difficulty is felt differently but similarly by each of us. And somedays, you just need a good scream/cry/tantrum.

I was trying to get through all the posts again first...but this looks too good. That's it, I'm moving. I've heard there are jobs in England. I can only hope there are in Ireland. I just have to inform my boss and my boyfriend(whom I just might wed on the automatic wedding machine-finally an affordable wedding!). Somebody in Michigan will be more than happy to replace me at work. Then I can have all these wonderful berries I keep hearing about and their jams.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

knitting_mama said:


> my oldest grandson is 14 an the youngest is 2.


My oldest great grandchild is 13 and the youngest great is 10 mos. old.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all and Happy Canada Day to all other Canadians. thanks Dave once again for hosting the party. how did the lad's race go? the Canada day Cozy looks and worked out beautifully. happy birthday boring knit hope your day is special.
> ...


LOVE, LOVE the Canadian flag XS...I love to XS as well!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> I was trying to get through all the posts again first...but this looks too good. That's it, I'm moving. I've heard there are jobs in England. I can only hope there are in Ireland. I just have to inform my boss and my boyfriend(whom I just might wed on the automatic wedding machine-finally an affordable wedding!). Somebody in Michigan will be more than happy to replace me at work. Then I can have all these wonderful berries I keep hearing about and their jams.


Kent is known as the _The Garden of England_. I didn't know whether you had many _Mountain Ash_ trees in America, I think they're much more common in Europe. Around the leafy suburbs, the planners in the 1920s and '30s lined the streets with quince and crab apple trees as well as copper beech, poplar and lime trees. Most of them are still groing strong, but over the past decade or so, any sickly or overgrown trees have been replaced by Mountain Ash and they are thriving.

I generally go out collecting them very early in the morning, not because it's illegal, but because it takes forever having to explain what I'm doing and to write out the receipt for every passer-by! I used to take a heavy step-stool with me, but my friendly milkman now leaves a couple of his lightweight crates strategically positioned, for me to stand on for the customary consideration of a jar of jam or jelly; home-made preserves make great tokens of exchange!

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

At some time in New York City's past, mulberry trees we planted along many sidewalks. Unfortunately many residents didn't know that those dark berries that littered the sidewalks were edible. I admit to having been of that number.

After our marriage in 1971, my husband and I made many visits to my mother's in Queens, but - somehow - it wasn't until the late 90's that we made it there while the trees were bearing (late June, I think). My darling was in heaven! We prowled the grounds of St. John's University (walking distance from my mom's) gathering mulberries, which he ate as quickly as I pulled the branches down to within reach. He hadn't had any since leaving Syria in the late 60's. We did bring some back to the house, but no one was much interested. Sad.

It would be nice if there were more fruit trees planted along city streets, but I'm sure the local residents would be less than happy with the stench of fallen, rotting fruit. Mulberries may make for a splotchy blue-stained sidewalk for a few weeks, but they're small enough that they never make a stink like peaches, apples, and pears.

Thanks for sparking that memory.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - i was in niagara, ny - at the falls - american side -and there were mountain ash trees in bloom all over the place. in fact i liked them so mucn i bought two when i returned to norhwestern ohio - sadly they did not make it for some reason and i did not replant. i should have. they also had a horticultural school there - on one side they had a vegetable garden and the other side they had a flower garden. both were beautiful and i was filled with envy. th first time i ever saw celery growing.

they also had geraniums cut into topiaries - beautiful.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - i was in niagara, ny - at the falls - american side -and there were mountain ash trees in bloom all over the place. in fact i liked them so mucn i bought two when i returned to norhwestern ohio - sadly they did not make it for some reason and i did not replant. i should have. they also had a horticultural school there - on one side they had a vegetable garden and the other side they had a flower garden. both were beautiful and i was filled with envy. th first time i ever saw celery growing.
> 
> they also had geraniums cut into topiaries - beautiful.
> 
> sam


They are lovely when the blossom comes out in the Spring and I'm looking forward to making quite a few jars of delicious jelly. My first picking is in the freezer, that step really is important. I hope you do give them another try, they are quite tough and can be quite compact so you can grow them in large tubs on the patio if you want.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad I brought back a happy memory Jessica-Jean. I haven't any mulberries near me, but there are quite a few elderberries around and a couple of damsons, as well as some sloes in addition to all the others. The soil in the South of England is very fertile and we have a good climate for fruit.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning everyone from a warm and sunny Kent.

I just want to wish all my American friends a very happy time celebrating. As it's a National Holiday, I'm officially extending the tea party and including coffee and cookies and a stack of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches *GRIN*

Enjoy the day, however you spend it.
Dave


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Did you really say peanut butter and jelly, Dave? (snicker)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Did you really say peanut butter and jelly, Dave? (snicker)


I've never tried it myself, but I've heard some young people like it!

I usually associate the word 'jelly' with either the wibbly-wobbly dessert, or the clear preserves one uses with meats or in cakes and pastries as with the rowanberry jelly I wrote about earlier. Although I do like crab apple & clove jelly on toast, also apple & ginger and I love elderberry jelly on almost anything!

Dave


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

You are too funny, Dave...

I'm not too fond of the creamy peanut butter, but love the crunchy by the spoon fulls. It's also good with quince jelly, which is hard to find. Hug, Ingrid


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

ENGLISHROSE said:


> Good Luck Strawberry4u on your back surgury I know doctors have you running around i'm haveing sinus surgury on the 13th and believe you me i'm not looking forward to it. GOOD LUCK anyway will be thinking of you.


English Rose,

What kind of sinus surgery are you having? I've been through 2 different ones and both were very easy recoveries. Had my first one, a turbinate removal in 1992, and had the last one, a partial ethmoidectomy in 2006. The last one was much more involved, but I recovered very fast and with barely any pain. In fact, the relief felt after the surgery was much greater than any pain.

Hoping your surgery goes well and that recovery is swift.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It is a very hot Sunday evening in Texas. This is the first time I have been on today. Took a long nap this afternoon as I have been staying up very late this week. Like all night for several days! Just came in from prepping some of the furniture I'm painting, and am dripping with sweat! Wish it was cooler because right now, this seems like torture! Hope everyone has a great week, and happy 4th of July to all the KP Americans!


Pammie,

Did you get any rain on Sunday? We were visiting friends in Grand Prairie and a freak storm popped up. It was very cool - literally. When we left to go over there it was 103F, and once the storms finished it was 95F. Much nicer.

Happy Independence Day! Where ya going for fireworks? We just might watch the ones from the Ballpark in Arlington.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning everyone from a warm and sunny Kent.
> 
> I just want to wish all my American friends a very happy time celebrating. As it's a National Holiday, I'm officially extending the tea party and including coffee and cookies and a stack of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches *GRIN*
> 
> ...


How did you know I was craving Peanut Butter & Jelly sandwiches, Dave? LOL

We got a few hot dogs left over - we conveniently stuck them back in our cooler to take home. <evil grin>


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's nicer to be the fuse rather than the DUD....my birthday is the 7th and that's what my Dad said....although he couldn't have been too disappointed, they had so many boys ahead of me they had to be glad it was another girl...three more boys after me---13 kids in all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Boring Knit (I'm sure you're not!!) - I'll be 60 on the 7th...and will be celebrating with lots of family. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Knitting Momma. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean - Oh, the great memories of mulberries. We had a few trees on the farm and we loved sitting up there and eating the fruit in the summers. We ate them on ice cream and with cereal, but I don't remember Mom making jam...must have been too delicate of a berry. I don't see them around Illinois much, but I'm sure they would grow here---just would be too messy in surburbia. I found some mulberry candles and sachet and had to buy them to have the smell around....smells seem to evoke such strong memories.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday to all who have them this weekend. 

Enjoy!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Being English, I associate fireworks with another month in the year. However, I have noted lots of people will be having fun turning night into day as part of their Fourth of July celebrations. With this in mind, I'm releasing one of my little firework designs early, it is as yet unnumbered because it will be indexed in with my box of pyrotechnics when I go into Bonfire overdrive later in the year!

*Party Fireworks Cosy*

*Materials:*
DK or similar weight yarn in Midnight Blue, Light Blue, Yellow, Orange, Green, White and Red
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Stitch-holder or spare needle
Yarn bobbins wound with the detail colours
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms square in stocking stitch

*Abbreviations:*
** Special* dec2: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle to the righthand needle purlwise, knit the next two stitches on the lefthand needle together, pass the slipped stitch over the stitch just knitted, two stitches decreased evenly
*S1kw*: slip the next stitch on the lefthand needle to the righthand needle as if to knit
*S1pw*: slip the next stitch on the lefthand needle to the righthand needle as if to purl
*SSK*: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle to the righthand needle knitwise, do the same with next stitch, insert point of lefthand needle into the front of both stitches and knit them together
*SPO*: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle purlwise, purl the next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the purled stitch
*K2tog*: knit the next two stitches together
*P2tog*: purl the next two stitches together

*Instructions:*

_Front:_
With Midnight Blue yarn, cast on 21 stitches and work chart, twisting yarns at back of work to avoid loops:
Rows 1 and 3: K1, (P1, K1) to end
Rows 2 and 4: P1, (K1, P1) to end
Rows 5 to 20: Continue in stocking stitch, following colour scheme from chart, work:
Odd-numbered rows: S1kw, knit to end
Even-numbered rows: S1pw, purl to end
_Maintaining pattern from colour chart, work decreases as follows:_
Row 21: S1kw, K8, ** Special* dec2 sts, k9 (19sts)
Row 22: S1pw, purl to end
Row 23: S1kw, K7, ** Special* dec2 sts, K8 (17sts)
Row 24: S1pw, SPO, P11, P2tog, P1 (15sts)
Row 25: S1kw, SSK, K9, K2tog, K1 (13sts)
Row 26: S1pw, SPO, K7, P2tog, P1 (11sts)
Row 27: S1kw, knit to end
Transfer these eleven stitches to a stitch-holder or spare needle and break yarn leaving about 8"/20cms for seam.

_Back:_
Work as above for front or alternatively knit plain in midnight blue.

_If you decide to leave the back plain, work rows 21 and 23 (as per stitch chart for plain back) as follows:
Alternate Row 21: S1kw, SSK, K15, K2tog, K1 (19sts)
Alternate Row 23: S1kw, SSK, K13, K2tog, K1 (17sts)_

After all 27 rows have been completed, leave stitches on needle and do not break yarn.

_Join Pieces:_
Hold both pieces so the right sides are facing each other, wrong sides outwards, with back piece nearest you. Using midnight blue yarn from back, insert needle into leg nearest you of first stitch on back piece, then front leg of first stitch of front piece and knit the two stitches together. Do the same with the next pair of stitches. Bring loop of first stitch knitted over second stitch on righthand needle, first stitch cast off. Continue in this way until all stitches have been cast off, run tail through final loop to secure and break yarn.

*Finishing:*

Join side seams using mattress stitch and weave in ends.

If you are having fireworks, have lots of fun and be safe; I don't want to hear about missing fingers, you'll need them to knit my cosies!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for bearing with me, I did have fun sorting out all the graphs for that post!

It does knit up OK, but I haven't had time to deal with all the ends and stitch it together yet. I'll post a photo in a day or so, after I've got through all of to-day's scheduled tasks. Hopefully one of you will beat me to it!

Have a great day
Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maelinde: So jealous that you saw some rain. We still have had zero! Just lots of heat, Texas style!
Dave: A crunchy peanut butter and jelly sandwich with a big glass of milk sounds delicious right now! It's 5:45 am and still dark; wish I was still asleep, but I'm a little hungry and want to get some painting done before it gets too hot!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Great cosy, Dave! I'm guessing,is it designed for Guy Fawkes festivities?


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> At some time in New York City's past, mulberry trees we planted along many sidewalks. Unfortunately many residents didn't know that those dark berries that littered the sidewalks were edible. I admit to having been of that number.
> 
> After our marriage in 1971, my husband and I made many visits to my mother's in Queens, but - somehow - it wasn't until the late 90's that we made it there while the trees were bearing (late June, I think). My darling was in heaven! We prowled the grounds of St. John's University (walking distance from my mom's) gathering mulberries, which he ate as quickly as I pulled the branches down to within reach. He hadn't had any since leaving Syria in the late 60's. We did bring some back to the house, but no one was much interested. Sad.
> 
> ...


The lane from the road to our house is lined with mulberry trees and I, for one, would gladly have them disappear. The lane is coated with the fruit which makes it impossible to walk there --- purple splashes on legs, swarms of insects feeding, fear of birds "bombing" you with their pink-purple excrement. Many "critters" come to feed on the fallen berries and become intoxicated on the fermenting fruit. Our cars are coated with splatter through early fall.

The other night, DH was so very glad to see me when I returned from an evening at Vacation Bible School. Seems he had been sitting under the large maple tree wearing his favorite tan shirt when a mulberry eating bird "bombed" him. He was concerned that his shirt was ruined. Mulberries are a permanent stain unless you get them immediately. Luckily, he took his shirt off immediately and put it and some oxy-cleaning product in a bucket of water. The shirt was saved!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dave, you've named my breakfast! These days, to fuel my bicycle commute to and from Latin class, a pb&j with a large glass of skim milk is my breakfast. Off to make it now.

Thanks for the neat fireworks cosy; it looks great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Only way to eat it is by the spoon. I had too many dried up peanut paste/butter sandwiches as a child to enjoy it on bread now. My husband loves peanut paste/butter and apricot jam on bread, which is very similar to peanut butter and jelly. My understanding of jelly is the same as Daves. Maybe I could make jelly with fruit in it for tea tomorrow night, slight step upmarket from tinned fruit for my daughter and her husband. And lots of custard for her. As long as there is custard and no celery she doesn't mind what I feed her. the SIL though is fussy- but he gets what he gets from me. We had a border for 4 years who came very fussy, but soon learnt if was going to be fed she needed to learn to eat all sorts of things.



KNITTWITTIBE said:


> You are too funny, Dave...
> 
> I'm not too fond of the creamy peanut butter, but love the crunchy by the spoon fulls. It's also good with quince jelly, which is hard to find. Hug, Ingrid


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

In my lexicon, 'jelly' is a clear solid- no visible bits of fruit, and 'jam' does have - if it's good, lots - of fruit bits or chunks.

I don't do pb&j as the closed sandwiches of my school days; they're open-faced on whole wheat toast. The trick it to not put so much pb as to have it running off the edges; that's messy!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I have to admit that the first time we came to the States, in the mid 70's, only my brother liked peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. We went back home to Scotland in 77 and he tried to get his friends to try it, non of them were too keen.
We came here to live in 83, it took till my oldest was able to eat sandwiches before I tried them again, that was in the early 90's. I eat them occasionally .. with crunchy peanut butter.
In the late 60's we lived in Bury St Edmunds (England)and I remember going to the apple orchards, I have a memory of my dad picking me up to pick the apples. I also remember sitting at our backdoor with 2 bowls and shelling peas, more than a few didn't make it from one bowl to the next. LOL
Oh what fun memories


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I just posted the re-worked USA cozy and posted the picture and instructions but no chart.
Mary in VT
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-17670-1.html#258854


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

It's 9 in the am in Michigan. I'm back with my coffee and diet coke this morning. Was planning on sleeping in longer, but my boyfriend's niece texted Happy Independence Day! at 8 and I couldn't fall back to sleep. (I might want to with the alarm all week now). I've caught up on the posts. I used to love PB&J as a kid, now I don't eat it. I usually have my jam on toast(oddly enough, the very toast I dip in my egg yolks) in the morning. But sometimes I make bread just to eat my homemade jam/marmalade with. Next week, since peaches have come in season, I will buy some jars and can some peach jam, unless I can find enough at home. Now time to go get a reasonably nutritious breakfast and cook from my book for the blog. It could be a busy day. 

Scotslass-I know what you mean about the peas...I was just shelling them last night. My child hood memory is visiting a friend who had a garden full of green beans, and snapping them to make dinner. Mom's canned green beans were never the same after that. I still love food fresh from my garden. 

I just realized, I have to stay here for the summer;-), I have my garden to tend. I will check back in later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks for bearing with me, I did have fun sorting out all the graphs for that post!
> 
> It does knit up OK, but I haven't had time to deal with all the ends and stitch it together yet. I'll post a photo in a day or so, after I've got through all of to-day's scheduled tasks. Hopefully one of you will beat me to it!
> 
> ...


Yeah Dave another great pattern for all of us to enjoy. Thank you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All this talk of jams, jellies, fresh fruit...we have apple trees and will not harvest until early fall. Then I'll make apple butter. Yummy on hot biscuits. Tried to get blueberry bushes started last year but didn't have much luck. Hope to try again for next season along with figs. I absolutely love fig preserves.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> It's 9 in the am in Michigan. I'm back with my coffee and diet coke this morning. Was planning on sleeping in longer, but my boyfriend's niece texted Happy Independence Day! at 8 and I couldn't fall back to sleep. (I might want to with the alarm all week now). I've caught up on the posts. I used to love PB&J as a kid, now I don't eat it. I usually have my jam on toast(oddly enough, the very toast I dip in my egg yolks) in the morning. But sometimes I make bread just to eat my homemade jam/marmalade with. Next week, since peaches have come in season, I will buy some jars and can some peach jam, unless I can find enough at home. Now time to go get a reasonably nutritious breakfast and cook from my book for the blog. It could be a busy day.
> 
> Scotslass-I know what you mean about the peas...I was just shelling them last night. My child hood memory is visiting a friend who had a garden full of green beans, and snapping them to make dinner. Mom's canned green beans were never the same after that. I still love food fresh from my garden.
> 
> I just realized, I have to stay here for the summer;-), I have my garden to tend. I will check back in later.


Oh peach jam, please send some down my way. :-D


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Dave, you've named my breakfast! These days, to fuel my bicycle commute to and from Latin class, a pb&j with a large glass of skim milk is my breakfast. Off to make it now.
> 
> Thanks for the neat fireworks cosy; it looks great.


Thanks Jessica-Jean, I'm glad you like the design. You can, of course, use any colours you like for the shells and the rocket's body, it's fairly adaptable.

Dave


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh peach jam, please send some down my way. :-D[/quote]

Where are you at in wisconsin? Maybe I'll get the cute smaller jars so I have more to give away, I don't need a lot after all;-).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Great cosy, Dave! I'm guessing,is it designed for Guy Fawkes festivities?


Thanks Souixann, you got it!

I'm from one of the oldest 'Bonfire Towns' in Kent and my family has been heavily involved in Bonfire for generations. For me, it's the best time of year, I absolutely adore it!

This design has been sitting in my rough-book for a while, so I moved it up and charted it for to-day.The others are either _Bonfire-Specific_ or a bit too tricky to chart and write instructions for in only a few hours. You'll see what I mean when the _Bonfire Season_ starts, my personal favourite is an 'extreme cosy'!

Dave


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

One of my older daughter's best friends just bought a 16 acre property loaded with sour cherry trees, huge mulberry trees, blueberry,raspberry,and black raspberry bushes, apple and pear trees. Since he is a bachelor, he has given us free range of all the fruit. We may have to fight off the cedar waxwings for the mulberries, but we will be making jam all summer. YUM!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Mary, your cozy is looking good, you must have a lot of patience for designing. And you, too, Dave, you've outdone yourself with such an intricate design! Please post a picture when you have one made.

Speaking of pb&j sandwiches, sometimes I make one with toast for breakfast. I think the word "jelly" in the sandwich came about because the standard pb&j sandwich was made with grape jelly. Now grape jelly is good, but I prefer "jam" on my sandwiches - the more fruit, the better. Apricot and cherry are my favorites.

We'll be watching the fireworks from the Mall in DC on TV tonight and the show leading up to them. They usually have an audience for the rehearsal of the show on the 3rd, but the Park Police evacuated everybody last night due to a bad storm that came through. Lots of folks must have gotten drenched by the rain. Glad we weren't there!

We did our 4th of July celebrating yesterday by driving out to WV to the Charlestown Race Track. Had brunch there and stayed for a few of the races. My Dad used to take me to a race track in RI starting when I was 10 years old. I've always loved horses and horse racing. I like to "preview" the horses in the paddock and then bet on them by looks. Sometimes, it works!  

I agree with those who hate the bird splatters from eating mulberries. Our neighbors used to have a mulberry tree and our car used to be a mess. I guess somewhere along the line, it either died or they cut it down.

Today's dinner will be steak, baked potatoes, corn on the cob and pickled beets. Happy Independence Day to all the U.S KPers! Thanks for hosting another Tea Party, Dave!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> At some time in New York City's past, mulberry trees we planted along many sidewalks. Unfortunately many residents didn't know that those dark berries that littered the sidewalks were edible. I admit to having been of that number.
> 
> After our marriage in 1971, my husband and I made many visits to my mother's in Queens, but - somehow - it wasn't until the late 90's that we made it there while the trees were bearing (late June, I think). My darling was in heaven! We prowled the grounds of St. John's University (walking distance from my mom's) gathering mulberries, which he ate as quickly as I pulled the branches down to within reach. He hadn't had any since leaving Syria in the late 60's. We did bring some back to the house, but no one was much interested. Sad.
> 
> ...


Another problem with mulberries is that birds love them. Nice for the birds, but not so nice for my clothes on the line.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > I was trying to get through all the posts again first...but this looks too good. That's it, I'm moving. I've heard there are jobs in England. I can only hope there are in Ireland. I just have to inform my boss and my boyfriend(whom I just might wed on the automatic wedding machine-finally an affordable wedding!). Somebody in Michigan will be more than happy to replace me at work. Then I can have all these wonderful berries I keep hearing about and their jams.
> ...


I don't know if the mountain ash is an ash, and I'll have to check on that. We are now the victims of the emerald ash borer that has been moving east from the midwest and killing ash trees. I kind of think I remember a lecturer's saying that the mountain ash is not affected. I had not realized that that is a rowan tree, so once again something learned from this site.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > Did you really say peanut butter and jelly, Dave? (snicker)
> ...


Here what you call jelly is a mold in at least parts of the south and just a gelatin creation to me. I always do a ring mold gelatin salad for Thanksgiving, lime jello, cottage cheese, pineapple, celery, walnuts, and frosted with cream cheese.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Another problem with mulberries is that birds love them. Nice for the birds, but not so nice for my clothes on the line.[/quote]

I remember when I was growing up in the country, Mama hating those mulberries because she had to re-wash sheets especially because of the birds! And this was before automatic washers. She had to hook up the wringer-washer so it was a lot of work!
JuneK


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jessica-Jean - Oh, the great memories of mulberries. We had a few trees on the farm and we loved sitting up there and eating the fruit in the summers. We ate them on ice cream and with cereal, but I don't remember Mom making jam...must have been too delicate of a berry. I don't see them around Illinois much, but I'm sure they would grow here---just would be too messy in surburbia. I found some mulberry candles and sachet and had to buy them to have the smell around....smells seem to evoke such strong memories.


Around here if there is one tree, seedlings spring up just absolutely all over the place.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

scotslass said:


> I have to admit that the first time we came to the States, in the mid 70's, only my brother liked peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. We went back home to Scotland in 77 and he tried to get his friends to try it, non of them were too keen.
> We came here to live in 83, it took till my oldest was able to eat sandwiches before I tried them again, that was in the early 90's. I eat them occasionally .. with crunchy peanut butter.
> In the late 60's we lived in Bury St Edmunds (England)and I remember going to the apple orchards, I have a memory of my dad picking me up to pick the apples. I also remember sitting at our backdoor with 2 bowls and shelling peas, more than a few didn't make it from one bowl to the next. LOL
> Oh what fun memories


A variation on pb and j is pb and marshmallow creme.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> It's 9 in the am in Michigan. I'm back with my coffee and diet coke this morning. Was planning on sleeping in longer, but my boyfriend's niece texted Happy Independence Day! at 8 and I couldn't fall back to sleep. (I might want to with the alarm all week now). I've caught up on the posts. I used to love PB&J as a kid, now I don't eat it. I usually have my jam on toast(oddly enough, the very toast I dip in my egg yolks) in the morning. But sometimes I make bread just to eat my homemade jam/marmalade with. Next week, since peaches have come in season, I will buy some jars and can some peach jam, unless I can find enough at home. Now time to go get a reasonably nutritious breakfast and cook from my book for the blog. It could be a busy day.
> 
> Scotslass-I know what you mean about the peas...I was just shelling them last night. My child hood memory is visiting a friend who had a garden full of green beans, and snapping them to make dinner. Mom's canned green beans were never the same after that. I still love food fresh from my garden.
> 
> I just realized, I have to stay here for the summer;-), I have my garden to tend. I will check back in later.


I didn't realize peaches would be in season this early. Around here I think we have to wait until the end of August.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> One of my older daughter's best friends just bought a 16 acre property loaded with sour cherry trees, huge mulberry trees, blueberry,raspberry,and black raspberry bushes, apple and pear trees. Since he is a bachelor, he has given us free range of all the fruit. We may have to fight off the cedar waxwings for the mulberries, but we will be making jam all summer. YUM!!


My neighbors' raspberries are bearing incredibly. They've already given me two quarts to freeze after they put a lot in their freezer after making lots of raspberry sauce. In the future I don't think I can eat white chocolate cheese cake without raspberry sauce.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now dave - if you want a real treat try peanut butter with dill pickle on whole wheat toast. yummy!!!

sam

actually peanut butter is good on anything.



FireballDave said:



> Good Morning everyone from a warm and sunny Kent.
> 
> I just want to wish all my American friends a very happy time celebrating. As it's a National Holiday, I'm officially extending the tea party and including coffee and cookies and a stack of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches *GRIN*
> 
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> now dave - if you want a real treat try peanut butter with dill pickle on whole wheat toast. yummy!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think most americans use the term "jelly" to mean both jelly and preserves (jelly with bits of fruit in it) the jelly being clearer and with no fruit. i prefer preserves - think it has more flavor - especially peach preserves - which both my dad and i thought was the best.

sam



darowil said:


> Only way to eat it is by the spoon. I had too many dried up peanut paste/butter sandwiches as a child to enjoy it on bread now. My husband loves peanut paste/butter and apricot jam on bread, which is very similar to peanut butter and jelly. My understanding of jelly is the same as Daves. Maybe I could make jelly with fruit in it for tea tomorrow night, slight step upmarket from tinned fruit for my daughter and her husband. And lots of custard for her. As long as there is custard and no celery she doesn't mind what I feed her. the SIL though is fussy- but he gets what he gets from me. We had a border for 4 years who came very fussy, but soon learnt if was going to be fed she needed to learn to eat all sorts of things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think most americans use the term "jelly" to mean both jelly and preserves (jelly with bits of fruit in it) the jelly being clearer and with no fruit. i prefer preserves - think it has more flavor - especially peach preserves - which both my dad and i thought was the best.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I kind of thought preserves was more likely to be a southern usage. In NY we just made jam. Maybe a fancier concoction would be preserves.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy fourth of July. My brother had a cook out yesterday. We had a good time. I'm just going to stay home and relax today. w
When my son was younger, he was at my sisters playing with her kids. When it was lunch time, she made spaghetti-os for lunch. My son said, "No thanks. My I have a PB&J." She couldn't figure out what that was. His favorite lunch when he was in school was PB and Fluff (marshmellow fluff.).Thanks again for hosting the tea party, Dave. Another great job with the designs.


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Sam,a sleep aid is thick slices of onions on peanut butter on both sides of the bread. Onions help to release the seratonin for sleep, peanutbutter keeps the onions from slipping off. Or it might be one just gets wore out from fighting the peanutbutter. HA HA


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh no, Jam and Jelly are two different things. Jam has lots of chunks of fruit and Jelly is clear. This is what I put on peanut butter and jelly:

Dutch Apple Pie Jam 


prep time 45 min 
total time 2 hr 
makes about 7 (1-cup) jars. 

4 cups prepared fruit (about 1 lb. Granny Smith or other tart green 
apples) 
1-1/4 cups water 
1/2 cup raisins 
2 Tbsp. fresh lemon juice 
1 tsp. ground cinnamon 
1/4 tsp. ground allspice 
1 box SURE.JELL Fruit Pectin 
1/2 tsp. butter or margarine (optional) 
4 cups granulated sugar, measured into separate bowl (See tip 
below.) 
1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar 

BRING boiling-water canner, half-full with water, to simmer. Wash 
jars and screw bands in hot, soapy water; rinse with warm water. 
Pour boiling water over flat lids in saucepan off the heat. Let 
stand in hot water until ready to use. Drain well before filling. 
PEEL and core apples; finely chop or grind. Add water and raisins. 
Measure exactly 4 cups into 6- or 8-quart saucepot. Stir in lemon 
juice, cinnamon and allspice. 
STIR pectin into fruit in saucepot. Add butter to reduce foaming, if 
desired. Bring mixture to full rolling boil (a boil that doesn't 
stop bubbling when stirred) on high heat, stirring constantly. 
STIR in all sugars quickly. Return to full rolling boil and boil 
exactly 1 minute, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Skim off 
any foam with metal spoon 
LADLE quickly into prepared jars, filling to within 1/8 inch of 
tops. Wipe jar rims and threads. Cover with two-piece lids. Screw 
bands tightly. Place jars on elevated rack in canner. Lower rack 
into canner. Water must cover jars by 1 to 2 inches; add boiling 
water if needed. Cover; bring water to gentle boil. Process 10 
minutes. Remove jars and place upright on a towel to cool 
completely. After jars cool, check seals by pressing middle of lid 
with finger. (If lid springs back, lid is not sealed and 
refrigeration is necessary.) 
Kraft Kitchens Tips
Altitude Chart
At altitudes above 1,000 feet, increase processing time as 
indicated. 1,001 to 3,000 feet: Increase processing time by 5 
minutes. 3,001 to 6,000 feet: Increase processing time by 10 
minutes. 6,001 to 8,000 feet: Increase processing time by 15 
minutes. 8,001 to 10,000 feet: Increase processing time by 20 
minutes.
Jam or Jelly Didn't Set?
Every once in a while, you may find that your jam does not set the 
way you expected. If your efforts resulted in a runny batch, try our 
Remake Directions to improve your finished jam. If your jam still 
doesn't set, you can always use it as a glaze or syrup.
nutritional information


----------



## Pamieanne (Jun 4, 2011)

Love peanut better, crunchy's better in my opinion. Used to eat peanut butter sarnies on getting back home after school. Never had it with jam, no-one did, until came to US. Still prefer minus jam though. My dad used to sprinkle salt on his peanut butter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i also like walla walla onions with mayo on each slice of bread or toast. any sweet onion will work but walla walla's are the best.

sam

and yes - always put pb on both pieces of bread - and i don't like seeing any bread under the peanut butter.

i always thought peanut butter was one of the four food groups along with chocolate, etc.



master of none said:


> Sam,a sleep aid is thick slices of onions on peanut butter on both sides of the bread. Onions help to release the seratonin for sleep, peanutbutter keeps the onions from slipping off. Or it might be one just gets wore out from fighting the peanutbutter. HA HA


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

i always thought peanut butter was one of the four food groups along with chocolate, etc.

You mean it's not?!? 

:lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Peanut butter is definitely one of the four food groups -- its right in there with cream cheese cake and strawberry topping (although fudge topping is good too!!)

I had to have rye toast with peanut butter and strawberry jam for breakfast with my coffee!! Puppy had to have some too. Chili with lots of kidney beans on the menu for supper tonight!! And a diet coke of course! 

Hubby loved his peanut butter, onion and lettuce sandwiches at home!! But I dont think the nursing home has it on their menu!!

I have a lovely crabapple tree. It is loaded with apples every other year so you must make enough crab apple jelly to last two yrs and freeze the apples for pie. Everyone in town wants my crabapples because they all say it makes the best jelly in town. The crab apples are ok for picking off the tree and eating as is too! Bright red apples 2 1/2'' across. Birds love to be in the tree too.  :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a friend who got me to try peanut butter and tuna salad sandwiches...unbelieveably good! She learned to combine fish dishes with peanuts or peanut butter when she was in the peace corp in Malawi Africa. Peanuts were used quite a bit in the area she was in combined with different fish.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Peaches are beginning to come in around here (Georgia)...at least I've seen some stands selling them. I like to go pick my own. Perhaps I'll be able to get some soon and make some peach preserves. Read on earlier post from someone in NY that preserves were more of a southern thing. Didn't realize that; my mom was from PA and she always made fig preserves.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> now dave - if you want a real treat try peanut butter with dill pickle on whole wheat toast. yummy!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Peanut butter is definitely one of the four food groups -- its right in there with cream cheese cake and strawberry topping (although fudge topping is good too!!)
> 
> I had to have rye toast with peanut butter and strawberry jam for breakfast with my coffee!! Puppy had to have some too. Chili with lots of kidney beans on the menu for supper tonight!! And a diet coke of course!
> 
> ...


I didn't realize pie could be made from crabapple.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

settleg said:


> Peaches are beginning to come in around here (Georgia)...at least I've seen some stands selling them. I like to go pick my own. Perhaps I'll be able to get some soon and make some peach preserves. Read on earlier post from someone in NY that preserves were more of a southern thing. Didn't realize that; my mom was from PA and she always made fig preserves.


My mother used to make fig preserves, too. The neighbors across the road had a big fig bush/tree...seemed to be more of a bush. We lived in a very small village...she also made pear preserves from pears on a tree between our garden and the road. Those pears were so hard and UNtasty, they were only good for preserves. And the fig and pear preserves were delicious!!
JuneK


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm orignaly from Illinois and I have always had preserves (like watermellon rine preserves) jams and then the jelly. I think jelly is made from the juice of the fruit used in the jams. also if I remember right there is what is called "chunty". Heavier pieces of fruit than what is in the preserves.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june - you have try it - make a small one so you won't feel too bad if you have to pitchit - but bet you won't. they really are good.

sam



jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > now dave - if you want a real treat try peanut butter with dill pickle on whole wheat toast. yummy!!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jelly, jam, preserves - we always called them jelly and preserves - we lived in illinoin, ohio and pennsylvania - not sure if it was a regional dialect or not. it's like do you dring soda or pop? in the end it all just about means the same thing.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> jelly, jam, preserves - we always called them jelly and preserves - we lived in illinoin, ohio and pennsylvania - not sure if it was a regional dialect or not. it's like do you dring soda or pop? in the end it all just about means the same thing.


And don't forget conserve, which I think of as being southern, though it may not be. in any case definitely fancier than just jam. Maybe nuts are required for this name.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Sam...my hubby LOVES peanut butter and pickles....also with jalapenos...you name it, I think he has eaten it! LOL



thewren said:


> june - you have try it - make a small one so you won't feel too bad if you have to pitchit - but bet you won't. they really are good.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

This winter when we were sorta snowed in for a couple of days I had no more suet for my bird feeder. I read in a bird mag that woodpeckers, and some other birds, liked PB&J sandwiches so I made one, with grape jelly and extra peanut butter on the outside, put it in the suet holder, and the woodpeckers went crazy!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I can only give the English differentiation between them, I'm fairly sure it varies from country to country. Excluding the wobbly dessert, next time I make a multi-tiered one for a party, I'll take a photo. A 'preserve' is just that, something that is preserved, it covers all of them and much more, but I'll limit it to fruit; jelly is clear and made from juice extracted from the fruit; jam is made from pulped fruit and includes the pulp; conserve is made from and includes, either whole fruit or large identifiable chunks of fruit; marmalades are citrus and include peel or rind; jelly marmalades do not contain peel, but may include ultra fine shreds of zest.

That's the way I was taught to tell the difference, but as with anything, there are exceptions. Tomato marmalade is really a conserve, but because of its high citrus content it is called 'marmalade'. The term originated in Portugal where it refers to quince marmalade, 'marmelo' is Portuguese for quince. It is believed the word came into the English language during the Peninsular War with Napoleon at the beginning of the nineteenth century.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tarheel Julie said:


> This winter when we were sorta snowed in for a couple of days I had no more suet for my bird feeder. I read in a bird mag that woodpeckers, and some other birds, liked PB&J sandwiches so I made one, with grape jelly and extra peanut butter on the outside, put it in the suet holder, and the woodpeckers went crazy!


Some of the suet comes with pb. But I'll have to try the sandwich idea.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> At some time in New York City's past, mulberry trees we planted along many sidewalks. Unfortunately
> 
> It would be nice if there were more fruit trees planted along city streets, but I'm sure the local residents would be less than happy with the stench of fallen, rotting fruit. Mulberries may make for a splotchy blue-stained sidewalk for a few weeks, but they're small enough that they never make a stink like peaches, apples, and pears.
> 
> Jessica-Jean--There are white mulberries, too. and they do not stain. I have a white one that volunteered on my property and the berries are quite nice--if i get them before the birds. they really do grow like weeds.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> You are too funny, Dave...
> 
> I'm not too fond of the creamy peanut butter, but love the crunchy by the spoon fulls. It's also good with quince jelly, which is hard to find. Hug, Ingrid


crunchy is the only kind i like. in the health food stores i also get organic peanut butter w/o hydrogenated oil or salt in it. love the stuff and it makes good peanut stew.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jackie - tell your husband he has a partner in crime - jalapenos i have never tried in peant butter and pickles - my stomach is not what it used to be but i may have to try it. i also spread peanut butter on a piece of balongy (boy is that misspelled - roll it up and eat - i call it my balogna (think that is corret) rollup - my daughter says "dad, that is just wrong!"

sam


Jacki said:


> Hey Sam...my hubby LOVES peanut butter and pickles....also with jalapenos...you name it, I think he has eaten it! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok tamarque - peanut stew - would you share the recipe/receipt? that sounds too good to be true.

sam



tamarque said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > You are too funny, Dave...
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay Sam....do you toast your bread for the peanut butter n pickle sandwich? I've got to go try that one right now; haven't had lunch yet!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I see that mjs has mentioned the emerald ash borer which is devastating the ash trees. There 2 people I know working on this--both of them eclectic healers--agrohomeopath who is in Canada this month on the issue and a ex-bio physicist (in think that was his field) who switched to working with trees with energy healing. Took a 3 day workshop with him and would love to get him involved with this region. He is willing--now need to get the locals on board.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a great recipe for a peanut butter stew. Contains cabbage, sweet potatoes, onions, tomatoes and of course peanut butter. If that sounds good to you, let me know and I'll be happy to send you a recipe.



thewren said:


> ok tamarque - peanut stew - would you share the recipe/receipt? that sounds too good to be true.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > now dave - if you want a real treat try peanut butter with dill pickle on whole wheat toast. yummy!!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

whole wheat toast - you bet - let me know what you think.

sam



settleg said:


> Okay Sam....do you toast your bread for the peanut butter n pickle sandwich? I've got to go try that one right now; haven't had lunch yet!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you bet jackie - that would be great - thanks a lot.

sam



Jacki said:


> I have a great recipe for a peanut butter stew. Contains cabbage, sweet potatoes, onions, tomatoes and of course peanut butter. If that sounds good to you, let me know and I'll be happy to send you a recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> I have a great recipe for a peanut butter stew. Contains cabbage, sweet potatoes, onions, tomatoes and of course peanut butter. If that sounds good to you, let me know and I'll be happy to send you a recipe.
> 
> Yes, please do send. I have made an African version of Ground Nut Stew (which is peanuts) that uses chick peas and some hot peppers. Love to collect veggie recipes. And with PB! Fantastico


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Sam! Just ate the peanut butter n pickle sandwich...it was DELICIOUS! My grand daughters just looked at me like I was crazy but it really was good! Thanks for the tip! I would NEVER have thought of combining the two.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > I have a great recipe for a peanut butter stew. Contains cabbage, sweet potatoes, onions, tomatoes and of course peanut butter.
> ...


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Being English, I associate fireworks with another month in the year. However, I have noted lots of people will be having fun turning night into day as part of their Fourth of July celebrations. With this in mind, I'm releasing one of my little firework designs early, it is as yet unnumbered because it will be indexed in with my box of pyrotechnics when I go into Bonfire overdrive later in the year!
> If you are having fireworks, have lots of fun and be safe; I don't want to hear about missing fingers, you'll need them to knit my cosies!
> Dave


Dave, I have a question. When you wind off the yarn onto the bobbin Could you tell us how much you wind off in yards or do you have a way that you figure the amount? I have never really done anything as far as using bobbins. Would the midnite blue be about 8- 10 yards and the other colors be about 2 yards?
Mary in VT
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* 
Party Fireworks Cosy
Materials:
DK or similar weight yarn in 
Midnight Blue? 
Light Blue? 
Yellow?
Orange? 
Green?
White?
Red?
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Stitch-holder or spare needle
Yarn bobbins wound with the detail colours
Darning needle


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did i tell you - glad you liked it.

sam



settleg said:


> OMG Sam! Just ate the peanut butter n pickle sandwich...it was DELICIOUS! My grand daughters just looked at me like I was crazy but it really was good! Thanks for the tip! I would NEVER have thought of combining the two.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tamarque - you and jackie - two new stew recipes - can hardly wait - with peanut butter - i will make it for the whole family next door.

sam



tamarque said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > I have a great recipe for a peanut butter stew. Contains cabbage, sweet potatoes, onions, tomatoes and of course peanut butter. If that sounds good to you, let me know and I'll be happy to send you a recipe.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > At some time in New York City's past, mulberry trees we planted along many sidewalks. Unfortunately
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I see that mjs has mentioned the emerald ash borer which is devastating the ash trees. There 2 people I know working on this--both of them eclectic healers--agrohomeopath who is in Canada this month on the issue and a ex-bio physicist (in think that was his field) who switched to working with trees with energy healing. Took a 3 day workshop with him and would love to get him involved with this region. He is willing--now need to get the locals on board.


We are on the eastern edge of the ash borer. Though when I went to a session it was last year, and it may have progressed. Canada has been doing some sensible things, like arranging for the wood of removed trees to be made into lumber. I'm not sure that that can be used outside the quarantine area, but that area is so large it would provide a good-sized market.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jacki said:


> I have a great recipe for a peanut butter stew. Contains cabbage, sweet potatoes, onions, tomatoes and of course peanut butter. If that sounds good to you, let me know and I'll be happy to send you a recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sounds very good to me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Waiting with me tongue hanging out for the peanut butter stew! Because of physical ailments, most of my meat protein consumption is way down. I love stews and soups! If you post it today, I can make it tomorrow! The PB and pickles sound interesting but in a toasted sandwich!!
Dave, your tea party is now a peanut butter gathering!! lol

Just a bit about the jelly/jam/preserves thingy: I grew up in the Manitoba, Canadian prairies. Any fruit canned with its liquid juices are called preserves. My Mom and Grandmother made a lot of these in quart sealers. The jelly is made from strained fruit juices. Jam is the fruit all chopped up and made in its own juice and thickened with pectin. Fruit butter is simply the purred juice and fruit. (ie. some know applesauce as apple butter). These are just the terms as I was taught. hehe, isnt it wonderful to learn the different words as found in different countries, and indeed, in different parts of the same country!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Waiting with me tongue hanging out for the peanut butter stew! Because of physical ailments, most of my meat protein consumption is way down. I love stews and soups! If you post it today, I can make it tomorrow! The PB and pickles sound interesting but in a toasted sandwich!!
> Dave, your tea party is now a peanut butter gathering!! lol
> 
> Just a bit about the jelly/jam/preserves thingy: I grew up in the Manitoba, Canadian prairies. Any fruit canned with its liquid juices are called preserves. My Mom and Grandmother made a lot of these in quart sealers. The jelly is made from strained fruit juices. Jam is the fruit all chopped up and made in its own juice and thickened with pectin. Fruit butter is simply the purred juice and fruit. (ie. some know applesauce as apple butter). These are just the terms as I was taught. hehe, isnt it wonderful to learn the different words as found in different countries, and indeed, in different parts of the same country!!


And here apple butter is applesauce really really cooked, basically. It ends up dark, but probably partly from the cinnamon. But the nice thing is that it needs no sugar.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

settleg said:


> ...along with figs. I absolutely love fig preserves.


Would you believe that there are a few (very few!) bearing fig trees that survive winters in Montreal? Of course, they are in the back yards of people who came here from Italy. They probably spend more time working on/in their gardens than anyone else. But fig trees?! Amazing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mjs said:


> Another problem with mulberries is that birds love them. Nice for the birds, but not so nice for my clothes on the line.


I was a child - 8 to 10 years old - when I noticed the stained sidewalks. Such things as stained clothing never entered my mind. The only birds to be found in that area were pigeons and sparrows. I never noticed if they ate the mulberries or not.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> ...There are white mulberries, too. and they do not stain. I have a white one that volunteered on my property and the berries are quite nice--if i get them before the birds. they really do grow like weeds.


I've seen them in Syria. My darling scarffs them whenever he can get them! I prefer such small fruit as an addition to a bowl of cereal and milk. No affordable cereal over there and no skim milk either.  I let him enjoy all the mulberries.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, Maelinde, Julio's is still here alive and busy. A wonderful spot to go to any time of the day. one of my fav's for REAL Mexican food. mlk


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - just toast the bread - not the entire sandwich. although i wonder what it would taste like dipped in a thin pancake btter and french fried - like a monte cristo. hummmmm



5mmdpns said:


> Waiting with me tongue hanging out for the peanut butter stew! Because of physical ailments, most of my meat protein consumption is way down. I love stews and soups! If you post it today, I can make it tomorrow! The PB and pickles sound interesting but in a toasted sandwich!!
> Dave, your tea party is now a peanut butter gathering!! lol
> 
> Just a bit about the jelly/jam/preserves thingy: I grew up in the Manitoba, Canadian prairies. Any fruit canned with its liquid juices are called preserves. My Mom and Grandmother made a lot of these in quart sealers. The jelly is made from strained fruit juices. Jam is the fruit all chopped up and made in its own juice and thickened with pectin. Fruit butter is simply the purred juice and fruit. (ie. some know applesauce as apple butter). These are just the terms as I was taught. hehe, isnt it wonderful to learn the different words as found in different countries, and indeed, in different parts of the same country!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mjs said:


> I'm on our local shade tree commission. The considerations for street trees, besides size (maybe affecting wires), include how low they branch and how they stand up to having some salt on the streets. And we've even had people wanting to take down a tree because it produced nuts that might hit people.


I sincerely doubt that there _was_ such a commission in NYC all those ages ago. It those trees were under 40 years old in the 50's, I'd be surprised. Streets weren't salted then, either. Don't think the horses' hooves would have been happy with road salt.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

When I was a kid, many years ago we used to make grilled peanutbutter and jelly sandwiches. You can cheat and toast the bread and put it in the microwave but it isn't the same.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

If you can't stand Dill pickles then try bread and butter pickles or just plain sweet ones. Yum!!! One of my favorites is Miracle Whip and lettuce with Chunky PB on whole grain bread. I remember as a little girl we would scoop a big spoonful of peanut butter out of the bottom of the jar under the oil that was on the top. We would then roll the PB into balls that we would nibble on as we strolled around talking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh sandy - that sounds great - will have to try it - never thought of grilling it - although - are you talkng about doing it in a skillet or on the outdoor grill - either way sounds good,.

sam



Sandy said:


> When I was a kid, many years ago we used to make grilled peanutbutter and jelly sandwiches. You can cheat and toast the bread and put it in the microwave but it isn't the same.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - just toast the bread - not the entire sandwich. although i wonder what it would taste like dipped in a thin pancake btter and french fried - like a monte cristo. hummmmm
> 
> We have fried pickles here in Georgia. Several restaurants serve them. DeeeeeeLIcious!!! If you google Fried Pickle recipes there are quite a few.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I didn't realize peaches would be in season this early. Around here I think we have to wait until the end of August.[/quote]

Technically, to pick peaches off the trees, its still a little early. But the local farm market has them in for a reasonable price, about the same as the Palace of Hell does. And the recipe is in my book, so I'm too impatient to wait for them...I may make it again when I can pick peaches off of someone's trees nearby, though I only know of a couple in the area and that requires permission.

Now I'm anxiously awaiting the stew recipe with peanut butter, I may have to make it for my boyfriend and see how he likes it. Looks like it could be good. Now I have to add peanut butter to the shopping list.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns - just toast the bread - not the entire sandwich. although i wonder what it would taste like dipped in a thin pancake btter and french fried - like a monte cristo. hummmmm
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Dave, I have a question. When you wind off the yarn onto the bobbin Could you tell us how much you wind off in yards or do you have a way that you figure the amount? I have never really done anything as far as using bobbins. Would the midnite blue be about 8- 10 yards and the other colors be about 2 yards?
> Mary in VT
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> Party Fireworks Cosy
> ...


Not the dreaded "How long is a piece of string question?"!

Firstly, apologies for the delay answering, I was in a meeting that ran late.

This is a tricky one. Because I do so much colour-work, whenever I buy a new yarn I habitually wind a couple of bobbins. I like to have a choice. Although I generally use _Pony_ plastic bobbins, I also make my own by cutting up margarine cartons and cereal packets. You can tell I grew up watching _Blue Peter_, "...and here's one I made earlier"!

A very rough rule of thumb is, DK yarn on 4mm (US size 6) (UK/Canadian size 8) needles over stocking stitch, knits at about 15 to 16 stitches per foot (around 50 stitches per metre), to this you need to add 4 to 5inches (10 to 12 centimetres) each end for weaving-in and securing.

With the fireworks pattern, I worked the Midnight Blue from a full ball and the various colours from my little bobbins. Using bobbins has two main advantages; first and foremost, twisting the yarns doesn't create a _cat's cradle_ leading to your yarn basket; secondly, the weight of the bobbins hanging on the back of the work maintains tension, this yields a more even stitch size.

I'm afraid that's as precise an answer as I can manage. There are lots of variables, not least is the number of stitches the yarn needs to be carried across at the back. On egg cosies, I twist every second or third stitch to keep the yarn not in use close to the back of the fabric, this also adds to the stabilty of the piece.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> You are too funny, Dave...
> 
> I'm not too fond of the creamy peanut butter, but love the crunchy by the spoon fulls. It's also good with quince jelly, which is hard to find. Hug, Ingrid


You guys are making me hungry, I'm having peanut butter and blackberry jam right now. YUM :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh sandy - that sounds great - will have to try it - never thought of grilling it - although - are you talkng about doing it in a skillet or on the outdoor grill - either way sounds good,.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


In a skillet. Make your sandwich, close it butter both sides (outsides) and grill until it is toasted to your likeness.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I have a question. When you wind off the yarn onto the bobbin Could you tell us how much you wind off in yards or do you have a way that you figure the amount? I have never really done anything as far as using bobbins. Would the midnite blue be about 8- 10 yards and the other colors be about 2 yards?
> ...


When doing color work I wind little balls. I secure the strand pulled from the inside under a pin and can often just pull what I need when I get to it. I was forced to do this by needing much more than what could be accommodated on a bobbin.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I was a child - 8 to 10 years old - when I noticed the stained sidewalks. Such things as stained clothing never entered my mind. The only birds to be found in that area were pigeons and sparrows. I never noticed if they ate the mulberries or not.[/quote]

We had a mulberry tree at a house I lived at one summer. I crawled on the roof to reach those mulberries and picked all I could. I ate all/most that I picked. My brothers managed to wrangle some from me. Later, my underwear came back purple. I learned mulberries stain the hard way. Just the other day, my best friend discovered a mulberry tree in her backyard, we stood out there picking what we could and eating it. My socks' bottoms are now pink and purple...oops. should've taken them off. Still love the mulberries and waiting for the raspberries and blackberries to finish coming in in my own backyard. Then I will be making some fun stuff with them


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

All of this discussion about jelly, jam, preserves, marmalade, etc., reminds me of a saying we used to have when we were kids.

If we saw a fat lady walking down the street, we'd say, "It must be jelly - cause jam don't shake like that."  Does anybody else remember it?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

We had 3 mulberry trees on our close/cul-de-sac for 30+ years which the birds & I adored. Two were dark purple variety, one was white & left no nasty stains, yet tasted just as good. Then new owners moved into the house which harbored the white one near the street and, not knowing what it was, cut it down. Mores the pity. The one remaining purple one still overhangs the street so is easily accessed on a walk, but is now finished for the season, at its peak while we were away. Ah well....next year.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

master of none said:


> I'm orignaly from Illinois and I have always had preserves (like watermellon rine preserves) jams and then the jelly. I think jelly is made from the juice of the fruit used in the jams. also if I remember right there is what is called "chunty". Heavier pieces of fruit than what is in the preserves.


You are the ONLY one, except my family, that I've ever heard know of watermelon rind PRESERVES!!!!! NOT pickles but the preserves. When my children were growing up we lived in the country and the farmer who farmed the fields beside our house raised watermelons to sell. He would always give us watermelons and I would make watermelon rind preserves. I would keep one quart jar in the refrigerator and my children would get a fork and eat them like candy!!! Just wish I were physically able to make them now because I've only once found them for sale and that was years ago!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> jelly, jam, preserves - we always called them jelly and preserves - we lived in illinoin, ohio and pennsylvania - not sure if it was a regional dialect or not. it's like do you dring soda or pop? in the end it all just about means the same thing.


And we always just said "drink". But then when I was a child, almost everything was a "Coke" if it were a dark cola. But then there was also 'RC Cola', and does anyone else remember 'Grapettes'? Used to really like those with a 5 cents bag of chips. And how long ago has it been that potato chips were that price!?? Showing my age...of course, the 'drinks' were 5 cents, too!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tamarque said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > You are too funny, Dave...
> ...


My mother, who was born in 1910 and lived in the country, said when she was growing up, they would make their own peanut butter with their own peanuts and real butter.
JuneK


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

June, if you use a Vitamix blender, you don't need to add butter, just the peanuts straight out of the can. Course, if it comes out too dry, you can always add butter.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello everyohe. Just to let you know I'm still in Chicago having a great time. I taught three little girls three easy cast ons today and am teaching my granddaughter to make reversible purses later thos week 

I also went to Michigan and visited Marr Haven Farm. She has sheep which she shears and then spins the merino into yarn. She and her husband also hand dye it and the tops.

She really is an artist and makes the most beautiful Nuno scarves. It was well worth the trip. I believe she has a website, and she advertises in some knitting magazines. Her tops are incredibly beautiful and very reasonable.

I;ll be checking in again, but I haven't had time to read the forum yet. Miss it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - just toast the bread - not the entire sandwich. although i wonder what it would taste like dipped in a thin pancake btter and french fried - like a monte cristo. hummmmm
> 
> And then you must top it off with buckwheat honey!!! oh my, get me a knife and a fork -- I already have the appetite!! hehe
> So many things to do with peanut butter, and we havent even started on the peanut butter rum balls yet!!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns - just toast the bread - not the entire sandwich. although i wonder what it would taste like dipped in a thin pancake btter and french fried - like a monte cristo. hummmmm
> ...


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

And a candy called "Buckeye"butter, powdered sugar and peanutbutter, chilled, rolled into a ball and then dipped into melted chocolate. OH MY GOODNESS! Haven't seen the old stand by of peanutbutter cookies. My Oh My
I feel the pounds jumping on already.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

ooohhh....dangerous...peanut butter rum balls...my mouth is watering. It could also be the apricot clafouti from the cookbook, but I think its at least equally the PB Rum balls. Yummy! 

And the Buckwheat honey on grilled peanut butter sounds wonderful. wonder how wildflower honey would work?


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Was just reading about the hot dog eating contests. Can you believe someone eating 60 hot dogs in 5 minutes?? Only in America, lol, and of course, for a prize of a whopping $ 10,000. Imagine the harm that would do to the digestive system... wow!

Ingrid


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

OK! My goodness, what a wonderful response. I'm also going to post this under chit-chat in case anyone wants to share or misses this posting!



thewren said:


> tamarque - you and jackie - two new stew recipes - can hardly wait - with peanut butter - i will make it for the whole family next door.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> ooohhh....dangerous...peanut butter rum balls...my mouth is watering. It could also be the apricot clafouti from the cookbook, but I think its at least equally the PB Rum balls. Yummy!
> 
> And the Buckwheat honey on grilled peanut butter sounds wonderful. wonder how wildflower honey would work?


apricot clafouti sounds intriguing. what cookbook?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Jacki, I just went and downloaded it! Sounds crumptuous! My computer wanted a name for it so I called it Jacki's Peanut Butter Stew! yum yum and have a drink of cold milk with it!! 
In case any one is looking for the chit chat link, here it is: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-17745-1.html


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hey Jacki, I just went and downloaded it! Sounds crumptuous! My computer wanted a name for it so I called it Jacki's Peanut Butter Stew! yum yum and have a drink of cold milk with it!!
> In case any one is looking for the chit chat link, here it is: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-17745-1.html


Thanks so much! Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I love clafoutis, but I thought it was a 'flaugnarde' if one used anything other than black cherries.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

apricot clafouti sounds intriguing. what cookbook?[/quote]

Emeril Lagasse's Farm to Fork, you might be able to find it on Food Network as well. I'm about to blog about it.

It does call for almond flour, which our local supermarket does not have, and I was not driving to another town, so I placed about 3/4 cup to a cup of slivered almonds (which I did have on hand) in the blender to process into a coarse flour. It seemed to work. I can't stop eating this stuff, I expect it will be gone with breakfast. If not, my boyfriend will demand it for his breakfast. Alas, next time, I'm trying it with Cherries, though now I have leftover apricots.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I love clafoutis, but I thought it was a 'flaugnarde' if one used anything other than black cherries.


Since it is a "French country dessert that is traditionally made with cherries," it very well could be classified as such, though Emeril Lagasse does not acknowledge a 'flaugnarde' for this particular recipe in his Farm to Fork Cookbook. Sorry to duplicate the book and title, but I don't know how to reply to more than one response at a time.

It might be interesting to research if I recall it later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

[tamarque - for some reason i cannot get your recipe to download???

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> [tamarque - for some reason i cannot get your recipe to download???
> 
> sam


Sam, here it is I was able to download it.

Groundnut Stew July 4, 2011

2 Cups chopped onions
2 Cups chopped cabbage
3 Cups cubed sweet potatoes
3 Cups tomato juice (Ive substituted V8 and it works!)
1 Cup apple/apricot juice
2 Chopped tomatoes (ok to substitute with canned tomatoes too!)
2 TBS veg oil (even olive works ok for this)
1 tsp grated peeled fresh ginger root (should you not have available, you can use about ¼ - ½ tsp ground ginger)
1 tsp crushed garlic cloves (if fresh garlic not available, you can use about ¼  ½ tsp garlic powder)
½ tsp cayenne or other ground dried cilies (can be omitted if needed, just adds a nice glow any red pepper (even paprika) works.
1 tsp salt (optional)
½ cup peanut butter (if using crunchy, use about 2TBS more)

Sauté the onions in the oil for about 10 minutes. Stir in the cayenne and garlic and sauté for a couple more minutes. Add the cabbage and sweet potatoes, and sauté covered for a few minutes. Mix in the juices, salt, ginger, and tomatoes. Cover and simmer for about 15 minutes, until the sweet potatoes are tender. Stir in the peanut butter and simmer gently until ready to serve. Add more juice or water if the stew is too thick.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i think most americans use the term "jelly" to mean both jelly and preserves (jelly with bits of fruit in it) the jelly being clearer and with no fruit. i prefer preserves - think it has more flavor - especially peach preserves - which both my dad and i thought was the best.
> ...


peanutbutter& banana slices yummmmmmmm


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

my dad put peanut butter in his coffee


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

http://cookinglocalcookingfresh.blogspot.com/2011/07/recipe-101-apricot-clafouti.html

Enjoy, I have included mention of Knitting Paradise Knitting Tea Party in the comments on this blog as well. Enjoy!


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

peanutbutter and banana sandwiches was Elvis' favorite sandwich.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

master of none said:


> peanutbutter and banana sandwiches was Elvis' favorite sandwich.


my niece asks for peanut butter, banana, and jelly sandwiches...I'm wondering about peanut butter, banana and wildflower honey on the griddle. hmm....ideas beginning...


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I love clafoutis, but I thought it was a 'flaugnarde' if one used anything other than black cherries.
> ...


I checked one decent source for this, enjoy:

Flaugnarde
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Flaugnarde (pronounced: [floɲaʁd]) also known as flagnarde, flognarde or flougnarde. This is a flan-like baked French dessert with fruit arranged in a buttered dish and covered with a thick flan-like batter.[1] Similar to a Clafoutis which is made with black cherries, a Flaugnarde is made with apples, peaches, pears, plums, prunes or other fruits. Resembling a large pancake the dish dusted with confectioner's sugar and can be served either warm or cold.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sandy - not sure what i was or wasn't doing right.

sam



Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > [tamarque - for some reason i cannot get your recipe to download???
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dragon tears - honey - nectar of the gods - goes with everything -- when i die i hope to have a bit of honey in my mouth at the time. pb, honey, bananas - wonderful. just honey to dip buttered toast in - i could go on an on.

sam



dragontearsoflove said:


> master of none said:
> 
> 
> > peanutbutter and banana sandwiches was Elvis' favorite sandwich.
> ...


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> my dad put peanut butter in his coffee


You reminded me of the day I tried reese's peanut butter coffee. Normally the dog doesn't touch coffee, but when we came out of the JamPot (in Michigan's Upper Peninsula), my coffee was gone, and the cup was discarded on the floor while the dog pretended to be innocent. Luckily, I'd had a fair amount of this excellent coffee, or I wouldn't have known whether to laugh or cry!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> dragon tears - honey - nectar of the gods - goes with everything -- when i die i hope to have a bit of honey in my mouth at the time. pb, honey, bananas - wonderful. just honey to dip buttered toast in - i could go on an on.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


LOL, Sam, had to laugh. Honey goes best on the spoon and straight into the mouth. I buy fresh wildflower honey because its supposed to help fight allergies and I love it. I no longer buy the little bears sold in the Palace of Hell! 
Time for me to let someone else have a turn, must find my bed at a reasonable hour and still have to put away dinner. Have a good night, a great week, and see you all next weekend!


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

.MSPBS has the Washington D.C. fireworks. beautiful.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

And then you must top it off with buckwheat honey!!! oh my, get me a knife and a fork -- I already have the appetite!! hehe
So many things to do with peanut butter, and we havent even started on the peanut butter rum balls yet!![/quote]
And why not, I may ask![/quote]

Can you use Bourbon instead of Rum??
Peanut butter bourbon balls??


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sandy, Thanks for the recipe! I was not able to download it, either.-


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lavender honey is my current fave. I get it from a lavender farm in PA. Delish!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> ... Used to really like those with a 5 cents bag of chips. And how long ago has it been that potato chips were that price!?? Showing my age...of course, the 'drinks' were 5 cents, too!
> JuneK


And the small bottles were worth two cents deposit; the large ones a nickle. We never had soft drinks in the house, but I'd always pick up any empties I found along my way. Two reasons: the deposit money, and the knowledge that a returned bottle wasn't going to be broken and give me (or another bicyclist) a flat tire. Still do that today, if it's glass. I leave the plastic and aluminum for others.

Thanks for the peanut butter stew recipe; it's high on my to cook list.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

My xhusband used to make Peanut butter, banana and marsh mellow sandwiches


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Goodnight all! What a wonderful weekend! Watched the party on the mall in DC and now I'm off to sleep. Have a great week!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Redriet60, Is there any chance you have a pattern for your avatar that you could/would share? I am putting together a sock monkey grouping and would like to include your little bag, if possible.

Thanks, Sue


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello,
I missed the tea party but I sure enjoyed reading all of your posts. Thank you Dave. Hope to get in on it next weekend.
Love, Wanda Queenmawmaw


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

redriet60 - i noticed it also - thought it was great - would like the pattern also if you have one.\
sam



siouxann said:


> Redriet60, Is there any chance you have a pattern for your avatar that you could/would share? I am putting together a sock monkey grouping and would like to include your little bag, if possible.
> 
> Thanks, Sue


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Redriet60, Is there any chance you have a pattern for your avatar that you could/would share? I am putting together a sock monkey grouping and would like to include your little bag, if possible.
> 
> Thanks, Sue


Hi Sue, I had no idea this would go on like this, I have a made up pattern with trial and error so here it goes.
Regular worsted gray yarn/wool, pair of #5 knitting needles.
Cast on 16 stitches, Row 1 through 5 knit.
Row 6, rs, knit across. Row 7 ws, kn. 3, p.10, kn. 3.
Repeat rows 6 and 7 till piece is about 9 and 1/4 " or desired length. Knit 5 more rows, bind off. Fold piece in half, wrong side out, sew up the sides. Turn right side out, sew monkey face following knit stitches (desired colors)(look at picture) note that mine is not perfect  just go for it. Attach and crochet string to hang around the neck. Crochet ears, attach gray yarn where you want the ears to begin. (Edge of stocking stitch)
1 sc. 2 dc. 1 sc. repeat on other side of face. Turn inside out and work in loose ends. Happy knitting. Good luck.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

It is shortly after nine in So. Calif and I finally finished reading the T-Party. What a long one it was. Have the TV on and the Washington Celebration is on now and I feel like I should be up marching with the bands. Firework sounds and celebrations all around me. What a wonderful day. Next time I won't try to read all 29 pages at once. Oh My what a lot of information. Until next week have a lovely week. mlk


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

1:00AM here in northwest ohio - what a great weekend with all you kpers - our weather was beautiful the entire weekend which just added to the fun. all of you - have a great week and do lots of knitting - i know i will.

thanks again dave for a great weekend - thanks for hosting another succssful tea party.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

JillF said:


> Oh no, Jam and Jelly are two different things. Jam has lots of chunks of fruit and Jelly is clear. This is what I put on peanut butter and jelly:


If jelly is clear what is in it and how is made?


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks go to Dave for hosting yet another successful tea party!

It was a great weekend - mostly relaxing which is what I needed. The left leg swelling is completely gone, but there is still some in the right. I'm totally watching the sodium intake, too, just in case that might be a secondary cause.

We never did go out to eat tonight, as I got totally involved in the Texas Rangers/Baltimore Orioles baseball game. What a great game it was! I'm so glad we stayed home to watch it. We had leftover hot dogs from July 3rd, so we finished those and were nice and safe indoors.

Didn't get to see any fireworks this year, but I'm not worried. I enjoyed my weekend and that was what mattered.

Hope everyone had a grand weekend no matter where you are.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> JillF said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, Jam and Jelly are two different things. Jam has lots of chunks of fruit and Jelly is clear. This is what I put on peanut butter and jelly:
> ...


Jelly is made from a fruit extract. For example _Crab Apple and Clove Jelly_ is made by washing and quartering about four pounds of crab apples into a large pan, adding two pints (40 ounces) of water, the zest and juice of a lemon and about fifteen whole cloves. Bring it to the boil, then cover and simmer very gently for half to three-quarters of an hour. strain through a piece of muslin cloth or a jelly bag and leave to drip overnight. The following morning, measure the extract, you need one pound of sugar for every imperial pint (20 ounces) of juice (take the quantity in fluid ounces, divide by five and multiply by four). Bring the liquid to the boil over a medium heat, add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, whack up the heat and boil hard until a set is achieved. Pour into warm sterilised jars then cover and seal, I habitually use greaseproof paper doped with egg white for mine and it keeps for at least 5 years in a cool dry place. Be aware that jellies can take forty-eight to seventy-two hours to set firm; do not despond if it doesn't set instantly, put it to the back of the cupboard and let it sort itself out in the dark. The good thing about parchment-sealing is that it is semi-permeable, it allows a certain amount of environmental interaction whilst protecting the preserve from most nasty contaminations, bacteria molecules and fungal spores are too large to squeeze through the pores, however water molecules can, therefore over time a stable balance will be reached.

Different fruits use different proportions, for the _Rowanberry Jelly_ I posted earlier and _Elderberry Jelly_, for every two pounds of the main fruit, one adds a pound of cooking apples (preferably Bramley), the juice and zest of a lemon and a pint (20 ounces) of water.

With condiments like _Rosemary Jelly_ or _Mint Jelly_, one uses two pound of bramley apples to every pint of water and a lot of the herb, two bunches (about four ounces). I rarely use artificial food colourings except for confectionery, but for these I make an exception and stir a few drops green and some finely chopped fresh mint leaves to the rather anaemic-looking mint jelly just before bottling. One traditionally adds cochineal and a small scalded sprig of rosemary to the other. Traditionally, rosemary jelly is bright _Barbie-pink_, it also benefits from being allowed to mature for four to six months before using. _The Lad_ dubbed it _Spider Jam_ when he was a little boy and it will forever be referred to as such in our house.

The only odd one out is _Bramble Jelly_ where the ingredients are multiples of four pounds of wild blackberries, one lemon, one pint (20 ounces) of water and half an ounce of cream of tartar. One produces the extract and calculates the sugar required in the usual way, but after it has fully disolved, one boils the mixture hard for exactly four minutes over a high heat. Bottle and seal and allow to set for forty-eight hours. It's delicious with venison, but it also goes very well with pheasant; of course it's integral to _Chicken Fantasia_; I'm also partial to it with roasted rack of baby lamb, lovely eating but it really hasn't been around long enough to develop much flavour so it meeds all the help it can get!

That's about it really, they are very easy to make because the fruit needs very little preparation, just washing and hacking into chunks.

Hope that helps
Dave

p.s. _Crab Apple and Ginger Jelly_ is very good too, substitute the cloves for a couple of ounces of heavily bruised root ginger. Because one is only using the extract, there's no need to be particularly dainty with the prep, I usually just bash it around a bit with something thick and heavy like a two pound cast iron weight, or the head of a passing teenager!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Dave,
It makes more sense as to why it is jelly now- though still long way from jelly it is a closer consistency to our jelly and smooth.
So what jelly do Americans use with pp?
DH loves honey with his.
I am currently sitting with a glass of wine having just finished some tim Tams (an Australian chocolate biscuit) on Yuesday evening. My daughter and SIL have been round for tea. Brett works at a winery and gets to bring home opened wine at the end of the day. Drinking a 2010 Sav Blanc, which I gather they have just opened up today, jhaving just fisnished the one he liked (I think 2008, don't knoiw what happened to 2009).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad I clarified it for you. 

Has anyone noticed how difficult it is to buy proper cochineal these days? The synthetic version is nowhere near as good, it's far weaker and isn't so stable. I end up buying my supplies when I go to France, it's quite frustrating, although a bottle does last a couple of years.

Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

My favorite is peanut butter, dill pickel, and cheddar cheese. Now THAT'S a sandwich!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> tamarque - you and jackie - two new stew recipes - can hardly wait - with peanut butter - i will make it for the whole family next door.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Betty J. said:


> Hay Dave can you do a America Flag in cross st. like you did the one for Canada??????


http://www.mindseyeyarns.com/resources/patterns/american_flag.htm

Here is an American flag that is knitted. I am sure that you could use the pattern for cross st.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Wow...it's Tuesday morning. I have finally had time to sit and read the 30 pages of postings! it was a full weekend here on the southern shores and at the tea party. I have lots of things I wanted to post, but am too late....congrats to all who celebrated this weekend, and prayers to all who are struggling with various burdens and sorrows. I hope to be more current next weekend.
Carol (IL)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

You are the ONLY one, except my family, that I've ever heard know of watermelon rind PRESERVES!!!!! NOT pickles but the preserves. When my children were growing up we lived in the country and the farmer who farmed the fields beside our house raised watermelons to sell. He would always give us watermelons and I would make watermelon rind preserves. I would keep one quart jar in the refrigerator and my children would get a fork and eat them like candy!!! Just wish I were physically able to make them now because I've only once found them for sale and that was years ago!!!
JuneK[/quote]

I have seen watermelon rind preserve recipes over the years. It seems to be an item reserved for those homestead types and not the commercial interests.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> June, if you use a Vitamix blender, you don't need to add butter, just the peanuts straight out of the can. Course, if it comes out too dry, you can always add butter.


Peanuts have a high oil content and will never be dry when ground. Blenders wont do it; you need a food processor that can do the grinding. Have you ever seen them grind peanuts for the PB in the older style health food stores? There is one store in town here, not very old style, that has a grinder and turns out its own PB fresh. Not a difficult task if you have the grinder or processor. And never any need to add anything to it. They do it commercially to save $$$$ on peanuts and use crap fillers. Cheap is cheap!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Was just reading about the hot dog eating contests. Can you believe someone eating 60 hot dogs in 5 minutes?? Only in America, lol, and of course, for a prize of a whopping $ 10,000. Imagine the harm that would do to the digestive system... wow!
> 
> Ingrid


they will need that $$$ to take care of their health after that abuse


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tamarque said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > June, if you use a Vitamix blender, you don't need to add butter, just the peanuts straight out of the can. Course, if it comes out too dry, you can always add butter.
> ...


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Totally missed the tea party this weekend. I try next weekend.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> tamarque - you and jackie - two new stew recipes - can hardly wait - with peanut butter - i will make it for the whole family next door.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Jackie--thanx for posting.. Ah, your recipe sounds very similar to mine. I think I have used fresh garden tomatoes and cinnamon in mine. I have also used dried fruit--like apricots. It is an African recipe. They grow peanuts in many parts of Africa so the nut has become a staple in many of their recipes. Your recipe sounds like it came from the Sunday at Moosewood's cookbook. They speak of West Africa and Senegal and Mali in particular. Okra is a very common ingredient in African cooking, but not in mine. I never liked okra and after having spent a few weeks picking okra down south many years ago, I am totally unforgiving of that horrid little vegetable. But coconut juice/milk can be used and lots more ginger and hot pepper than the recipe calls for. And I also use organic, cold pressed virgin coconut oil for its health, cooking and satiety attributes. I have also used winter squash. But like all stews, there are as many variations on the theme as their are cooks. Served with millet or couscous, or brown rice and tropical fruit like papaya or mango on the side---scrumptuous.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > OK! My goodness, what a wonderful response. I'm also going to post this under chit-chat in case anyone wants to share or misses this posting!
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I make jam with both honeydew melons and watermelons, it's very easy and tastes great. This is the receipt I use, you can add 4 ounces of ground almonds if you like, with cantaloupes I usually add the grated zest and juice of a dessert orange to adjust the sweetness, without upsetting the sugar content which is needed to preserve it properly.

*Melon Jam*

_Ingredients:_
2 lbs (1 kg} melon peeled, de-seeded and roughly chopped
2 lbs (1 kg) sugar
grated zest and juice of 1 large lemon
5 fl. oz (150 ml) water
_Note: Use either Imperial or Metric measures, do not combine, sugar comes in 1 kg bags in the UK so to simplify things, I use a whole bag._

_Method:_
Blitz the melon in a food processor until almost, but not quite, a pulp.

Put the melon, lemon and water into a large stainless steel pan and slowly bring to the boil. Reduce the heat, cover and gently simmer for about 15 minutes.

Add the sugar and stir until it has completely dissolved. Increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil until setting point is reached, about ten minutes.

Pour into warm sterilised jars, cover and seal in your preferred manner.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, I will look at the pictures. But there are so many other beautiful flowers of veggies to appreciate. Okra just doesn't make it for me. I can only think of the aggravating itching and the heat of the fields and the sliminess of that veg and the lack of variety in our diet (tomatoes, okra and corn, daily, every meal). Not good memories. Borage flowers or the scarlet red runner bean flowers or even the invasive but wonderful comfrey flowers have such pleasant imagery and context.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love a good cheddar cheese - am definitely going to try this sandwich.

sam



cmaliza said:


> My favorite is peanut butter, dill pickel, and cheddar cheese. Now THAT'S a sandwich!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I make jam with both honeydew melons and watermelons, it's very easy and tastes great. This is the receipt I use, you can add 4 ounces of ground almonds if you like, with cantaloupes I usually add the grated zest and juice of a dessert orange to adjust the sweetness, without upsetting the sugar content which is needed to preserve it properly.
> 
> *Melon Jam*
> 
> ...


What is a dessert orange???


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > June, if you use a Vitamix blender, you don't need to add butter, just the peanuts straight out of the can. Course, if it comes out too dry, you can always add butter.
> ...


I beg to differ with you. I own a Vitamix blender and it "does" grind peanuts for peanut butter.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Darowil, what is pp?
And Fireball Dave, what is cochineal?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

JillF said:


> Darowil, what is pp?
> And Fireball Dave, what is cochineal?


Jill...I'm not sure about the "pp". but cochineal is red dye that comes from ground-up beetles....aka red food coloring.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, wow, I did not know that. Never heard the term before.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> What is a dessert orange???


Dessert oranges are the kind one would eat raw, as opposed to a culinary orange like the seville oranges used to make marmalade and in some puddings. Sorry if I confused you, I tend to be spcific when using oranges in cooking.

Dave


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> *Melon Jam*
> 
> Dave, it never occurrerd to me to make watermelon jam. Thanks for the recipe. Do you remember approx. how many and what size jars you needed for this quantity? I have watermelons in my garden and would like to try this.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

.

What is a dessert orange???[/quote]

MJS....The "seville" oranges that Dave has referred to that are sour/used for marmalade,etc are very prevalent in Cuban cuisine, especially in marinade for meat/poultry/fish, mixed with chopped onions + other seasonings.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

JillF said:


> Fireball Dave, what is cochineal?


Cochineal is a small parasitic insect that lives on cactus plants in South America and Mexico. They produce carminic acid to deter predators.

Cochineal colour is made by boiling the insects, drying them out then grinding them up, this produces the water soluble dye _carmine_. It is one of the best red dyes because it is exceedingly stable and resists all the usual colour degradation factors including sunlight, which is the worst offender where pigments are concerned. As a food colour _Cochineal_ is numbered E120, the synthetic _Carmoisine_ E127 is much weaker and in my opinion is more _Barbie_ than _Siren_!

Hope I got the numbers right, I haven't a codex to hand.

Dave


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Jill, I think she meant PB (peanut butter), as that was the topic at the time. Everyone makes typos, occasionally. LOL


JillF said:


> Thank you, wow, I did not know that. Never heard the term before.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > *Melon Jam*
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> So what jelly do Americans use with pp?
> jhaving just fisnished the one he liked (I think 2008, don't knoiw what happened to 2009).


Darowil I think it would be a personal preference as to what to use with our PB. I'm in Georgia USA and use honey, grape jelly, strawberry preserves, apple jelly, bananas...whatever strikes your fancy. And now, thanks to Sam on KP dill pickles!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I think the confusion over jellies is that the more solid one is called jello in the US and the one made with fruit juice and sugar, that you would put on bread is called jelly here.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

JillF said:


> Thank you, wow, I did not know that. Never heard the term before.


I'd heard of it but not associated with cooking I think. I'm thinking I have read it in a cosmetic situation - like maybe women coloring hair?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > What is a dessert orange???
> ...


It never occurred to me that some oranges would not be eaten raw. I've seen Seville requested in recipes (maybe Delia Smith) but don't think I've seen them in the market. Very interesting. I think we generally would eat them out of hand or juice them.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> .
> 
> What is a dessert orange???


MJS....The "seville" oranges that Dave has referred to that are sour/used for marmalade,etc are very prevalent in Cuban cuisine, especially in marinade for meat/poultry/fish, mixed with chopped onions + other seasonings.[/quote]

Continuing to be interesting.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> You are the ONLY one, except my family, that I've ever heard know of watermelon rind PRESERVES!!!!! NOT pickles but the preserves. When my children were growing up we lived in the country and the farmer who farmed the fields beside our house raised watermelons to sell. He would always give us watermelons and I would make watermelon rind preserves. I would keep one quart jar in the refrigerator and my children would get a fork and eat them like candy!!! Just wish I were physically able to make them now because I've only once found them for sale and that was years ago!!!
> JuneK


I have seen watermelon rind preserve recipes over the years. It seems to be an item reserved for those homestead types and not the commercial interests.[/quote]

I have had the watermelon pickles and preserves. They are both very good and addictive. Sort of like peanuts. Once you start eating them you don't want to stop. The older farm women used to put them up for Christmas.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I have often wondered if the ornamental oranges that grow here in Arizona could be used in marmalades. They have that bitter/sour taste. I have never seen a seville orange for sale here.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Redriet60, Is there any chance you have a pattern for your avatar that you could/would share? I am putting together a sock monkey grouping and would like to include your little bag, if possible.
> ...


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it! I have the right yarns here, so don't have to go to my LYS (DRAT!) to get any. If i can figure out how to post pictures, I'll show you what it looks like when I've finished.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


You'd know all about it if you ate a seville raw, they're full of pips and taste really sour!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

JillF said:


> I have often wondered if the ornamental oranges that grow here in Arizona could be used in marmalades. They have that bitter/sour taste. I have never seen a seville orange for sale here.


Sevilles arrive just after Christmas and are only in the shops for about a month. The basic proportions for _English Marmalade_ are: 3 lbs of seville oranges, 3 large dessert oranges, 3 lemons, 9 lbs sugar, 9 pints water. There are variations, but this is a nice tangy mix that yields around 12-13 lbs.

Dave


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - are you talking 20oz pints? i was going to assume you were but experience has taught me never to assume.

sam



FireballDave said:


> JillF said:
> 
> 
> > I have often wondered if the ornamental oranges that grow here in Arizona could be used in marmalades. They have that bitter/sour taste. I have never seen a seville orange for sale here.
> ...


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> My favorite is peanut butter, dill pickel, and cheddar cheese. Now THAT'S a sandwich!
> Carol (IL)


A friend of mine says her favorite is peanut butter and mustard. Never tried it myself. Maybe should.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did i tell you - peanut butter goes with eerything.

sam



Mungie said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite is peanut butter, dill pickel, and cheddar cheese. Now THAT'S a sandwich!
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a pb & dill pickle rye sandwiche (toasted) as a bedtime snack!! woohoo. Checked out the fridge for the needed ingredients for the pb stew. Went to the store and bought the stuff I needed but didnt have for it. Blazing hot out here today so will make the pb stew tonite! pb, your possiblilities are endless!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - are you talking 20oz pints? i was going to assume you were but experience has taught me never to assume.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I only ever use 20 fluid ounce pints, we don't learn the Queen Anne Short Pint System you use in America. Your fluid ounces are slightly different too, 20 UK fluid ounces equals 19.215 US fluid ounces, therefore a UK pint is actually equal to 1.2 US pints and not 1.25 as the numbers would suggest. So 9 UK pints works out at approximately 10.8 US pints or 5.114 litres if you prefer.

Dave


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

When my children were in school in an attempt to be a "good mom" I would fix my kids lunches to carry to school. I would fix cold cut sandwiches or tuna salade. My youngest came home from Kindergarden one day as said "You know mom they really do allow peanut butter and jelly sandwiches at school."


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> what did i tell you - peanut butter goes with eerything.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if I have the courage to try that one....pb & mustard? maybe......
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - most things are worth trying at least once -- i have never heard of this but will try a small one just to say i tried it. i mean - with peanut butter it can't be all bad. lol

sam


 cmaliza said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what did i tell you - peanut butter goes with eerything.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

fireball Dave, a few pages back wrote about seeing wine bottles with knitted finger puppets on top. 
Thought of your egg cozies,and wonder if you could not adjust them to fit bottles. they would be alot smarter than knitted finger puppets.
Has anyone notice we all keep going pass weekend


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> what did i tell you - peanut butter goes with eerything.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Sam, my mother's favorite food was peanut butter.
It was her password to her e-mail account, & she never travelled without a roll of Ritz crackers/biscuits, a small jar of PB, + a small jar of jam w/plastic knife to spread the components, all tucked away in her large handbag. At the meal after her memorial service, a dear friend , knowing the family history, made canapes of PB'nJ on Ritz & butlered them on a large silver platter around the parish hall to everyone .It was a true & very fitting tribute to her that we all would enjoy a favorite of hers , remembering her foundly. Needless to say, I still think of her every time I even smell peanuts.[/quote]

What a sweet story and lovely tribute to your mom.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - are you talking 20oz pints? i was going to assume you were but experience has taught me never to assume.
> ...


You're doing a darn good job of confusing old me here you know !!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

twocats - what a great memory for you and your family - your mother must have been quite a lady - and i love the fact that she was as crazy about peanut butter as i am. lol i salute your mother with a pb&j.

sam



2CatsinNJ said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what did i tell you - peanut butter goes with eerything.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://zakkalife.blogspot.com/2008/02/bunny-egg-cozy.html

try this web site for a very cute easter egg cozy - and it's free.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mungie said:


> You're doing a darn good job of confusing old me here you know !!


Sorry, I'll try to simplify it, the principal differences between the the two systems are quite logical, although I do find myself reaching for a slide rule in American shops and when reading a cookery book!

As with differences in spelling, it all goes back to the timing of American Independence and the French Revolution and their unexpected consequences on everyday lives. The history books tend to focus on big events and their political ramifications, but frequently fail to explore the more prosaic effects of these upheavals.

Pre-Revolution eighteenth century America was using the British system of measurements, liquid measures were based on Queen Anne wine barrel quantities. This had 128 fluid ounces in a gallon, with an allowance of a little over 4% for ullage, natural wastage due to leakage and evaporation, just below the 5% maximum adjustment allowable by customs. Following America breaking away from Britain, the two countries developed independently of each other.

In 1824 Britain overhauled the complete mess of different measures peculiar to various trades, rationalising it into the standardised _Imperial System of Weights and Measures_ which it then exported throughout the British Empire. Since this happened less than fifty years after American Independence, the new country wasn't disposed to adopt any system with that kind of name and stuck with the one it was familiar with.

Elsewhere in Europe, other major upheavals were occurring, chief among these was the French Revolution which swept away the past with a wave of democratic violence. Part of this was the creation of the _French Revolutionary System_ based on the myriametre which it defined as 'one quadrant of the earth's arc through the Paris Meridian', this was then rationally subdivided to yield the _Metric System_.

America and France shared a common hatred of all things British, so America, together with fifteen other nations signed up to the convention to create a world system that would compete against and displace the British Empire's system of measurement and thus undermine its global trade domination by refusing to accept goods in anything other than metric quantities. For America, this process culminated in the _Mendenhall Order_ of 1893 which defined all American measures in metric terms, including its _customary measures_.

However, the American people resisted change and stuck with what became officially known as the _United States Customary System_ otherwise known as the _American System_. Despite repeated attempts by successive governments, the big push last was the _Omnibus Trade and Competitiveness Act_ of 1988, but that only made metric the 'preferred' system. Under various international treaties and agreements for well over a century, America might be officially metric, but it hasn't caught on internally.

So converting between US pints and UK pints will always be entertaining, there are twenty UK fluid ounces in a UK pint, but each of our fluid ounces is slightly smaller than yours so that a UK pint equals approximately 19.2 US fluid ounces. The easy way to work it out is that an imperial gallon of water weighs ten pounds.

The only thing I've never worked out, is how a fluid measuring system based on wine cask measures ever survived prohibition!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> fireball Dave, a few pages back wrote about seeing wine bottles with knitted finger puppets on top.
> Thought of your egg cozies,and wonder if you could not adjust them to fit bottles. they would be alot smarter than knitted finger puppets.
> Has anyone notice we all keep going pass weekend


Sorry, I'd been meaning to reply and then got distracted by various duties and other diversions. I have been thinking about wine bottles, both caps and collars. I think they need to be made from cotton and suitably themed, although bottles don't normally hang around long enough to need decorative caps in my house, I'll see what I can doodle over the coming weeks; I like the idea of collars to deal with drips particularly.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

peanut paste- most of you call it peanut butter. I didn't knoiw peanut paste/butter used to butter in it. The shop stuff here has oil added thoguh they are doing them without oil.


JillF said:


> Darowil, what is pp?
> And Fireball Dave, what is cochineal?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://zakkalife.blogspot.com/2008/02/bunny-egg-cozy.html
> 
> try this web site for a very cute easter egg cozy - and it's free.
> 
> sam


They're very cute, such a shame they don't use egg cups though, bits of egg shell getting into the toast is not a happy combination!

Dave


----------



## Joaniva (Jul 6, 2011)

I am reading all these great cocktail recipes. I am having a big 50 for my hubby this month and I am getting ideas. I have the menu down pat and will order food next week to cook. Drinks are being thought of now. Thanks


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I like the idea of collars to deal with drips particularly.

Dave[/quote]

I never thought of knitting wine collars, that's brilliant, Dave! I am sick of buying them, they often get tossed out accidentally with the empty bottle.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joaniva said:


> I am reading all these great cocktail recipes. I am having a big 50 for my hubby this month and I am getting ideas. I have the menu down pat and will order food next week to cook. Drinks are being thought of now. Thanks


Being English, I always think the ideal drink for a Summer party is _Pimm's No.1 Cup_, always fun and jugs of it go down well. Mix one part Pimm's and three parts clear fizzy lemonade with lots of ice and a garnish of cucumber slices, lightly bruised mint leaves, orange slices and strawberries.

http://www.anyoneforpimms.com/

Of course, it depends on the type and size of party, also one's budget, but I find it's easier to be fairly prescriptive and limit choices unless one is hiring a barman.

As a student, I subsidised my grant by working as a cocktail barman in a rather up-market hotel in Mayfair which catered for wealthy, mostly American, tourists and the well-heeled up in town for a few days of 'shopping and a show', my cut-glass public school accent went down well and I laid in on with a trowel! It was the ideal job for a student, I'd make pre-dinner cocktails then have a couple of hours peace and quiet to do some reading before coffee and liqueurs. The job also gave me the opportunity to develop quite a repertoire and learn the history of lots of the more famous drinks.

There is a point to this tale, the first few parties I threw, I enjoyed showing off my skills mixing a variety of drinks for everyone; then I realised, I'd been so busy I'd missed the party! Now I'm older, I've learned people are perfectly happy if one limits things to a couple of options and delivers them well; it also reduces the cost quite dramatically because people's tastes are far more exotic when it's somebody else's booze they're drinking!

Bellini's go down well in Summer too. A truly wonderful drink created at _Harry's Bar_ in Venice by old man Cipriani himself, he wanted to create a cocktail that matched the skin tones of painter Geovanni Bellini, after whom the cocktail is named.

Take white peaches, remove the skin and the stones and puree until completely smooth and chill for at least half an hour, I generally make this an early task on a party day since it gets it out of the way. You should use champagne, but cooking fizz will do or a good dry white sparkling wine.

To mix: one third fill a champagne flute with peach puree, add chilled champagne to two-thirds of the way up the glass and stir well with a glass rod, top up with champagne and add a light dash of _Creme de Framboise_ for that famous faint hint of pink.

Absolutely delicious and people enjoy a good story while you mix their drink, they give better tips!

Hope that helps.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> I like the idea of collars to deal with drips particularly.
> 
> Dave


I never thought of knitting wine collars, that's brilliant, Dave! I am sick of buying them, they often get tossed out accidentally with the empty bottle.[/quote]

I'm working on it, I have a couple of sketches in my _rough-book_, but it may take a couple of weeks before I find time to do much with them.

Dave


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Are we gong to get into trouble with "management" here if we keep on chatting well over the tea party weekend limit ???


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea of collars to deal with drips particularly.
> ...


I'm working on it, I have a couple of sketches in my _rough-book_, but it may take a couple of weeks before I find time to do much with them.

Dave[/quote]

I'm anxious to see them, but I can wait...there's always more wine!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Are we gong to get into trouble with "management" here if we keep on chatting well over the tea party weekend limit ???


Just curious: Is there a limit to how long one can keep lovely conversations going?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Siouxann,
I understood the "rules" as being specifically for yarncrafting discussion during the week on the main site. The Tea Party seemed to evolve within the past 2-3 months & usually permitted open discussion on the weekend days, stopping on Sunday nights, with Dave beginning a new Tea Party the following Friday evening. I could be wrong, but I don't want to spoil a good thing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Are we gong to get into trouble with "management" here if we keep on chatting well over the tea party weekend limit ???


I do hope so!

Let's see now... CDT is 6 hours behind BST (British Summer Time) so it's coming up to time for _Elevenses_ in Chicago, problem solved!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Regarding the wine bottle "huggers" can you use a stretch elastic yarn? I believe some Kroy Sock yarns come in a Kroy stretch elastic yarn. I have not knitted with this but I heard spiral socks are great with this. Anyone? Dave? Sam?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Siouxann,
> I understood the "rules" as being specifically for yarncrafting discussion during the week on the main site. The Tea Party seemed to evolve within the past 2-3 months & usually permitted open discussion on the weekend days, stopping on Sunday nights, with Dave beginning a new Tea Party the following Friday evening. I could be wrong, but I don't want to spoil a good thing.


I noticed how it continued to function as a general place for odd conversations during the week, rather like the tea shop in a picturesque country village returns to being a quiet little establishment after the frenetic activity with weekend coach parties of visitors. I'm quite happy if that's what people want.

I may, as an experiment, try a _Mid-Week Coffee Morning_ during the school holidays over here.

I start a new _Tea Party_ at 11pm BST on a Friday, because by that time the previous week's conversations are all completed and it runs to dozens of pages.

If anybody wants to change the format, now would be a good time to say.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I like the status quo, Dave. Just very happy that you are willing to act as our gracious host week after week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Regarding the wine bottle "huggers" can you use a stretch elastic yarn? I believe some Kroy Sock yarns come in a Kroy stretch elastic yarn. I have not knitted with this but I heard spiral socks are great with this. Anyone? Dave? Sam?


I haven't tried Kroy, buy I have used Coats _Regia_ yarn and it's quite good. However, as a general rule, I get the best results knitting shirring elastic in with the rib rows. I can use my favourite yarns and it is far more durable, it's also very economical at only 49p (usc78) per spool.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I like the status quo, Dave. Just very happy that you are willing to act as our gracious host week after week.


I'm glad about that, although I was quite looking forward to giving myself a severe telling-off for breaking the rules!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hold out your hand! FWAPPP!!!!! There. You have now been chastised.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hold out your hand! FWAPPP!!!!! There. You have now been chastised.


I'm trying very hard not to descend into mucky-minded schoolboy humour!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave, 

I absolutely adore the tea party the way it is. It's always a delight and it's like having a great party in your home with good friends who share your concerns as well as interests. 

It is one of my favorite things and I really look forward to it every week. You are an excellent host, and I sincerely hope we have the tea party for a very, very long time.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Dave,
> 
> I absolutely adore the tea party the way it is. It's always a delight and it's like having a great party in your home with good friends who share your concerns as well as interests.
> 
> It is one of my favorite things and I really look forward to it every week. You are an excellent host, and I sincerely hope we have the tea party for a very, very long time.


Thank you so much, I'm glad it works so well for you all.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Joaniva said:


> I am reading all these great cocktail recipes. I am having a big 50 for my hubby this month and I am getting ideas. I have the menu down pat and will order food next week to cook. Drinks are being thought of now. Thanks


If I'm invited, I'd like Sangria, please! Or a Fuzzy Navel!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave .... as a general rule said:


> Thanks Dave, will have to try that when I knit my socks and I need to put on more stitches than what is called for due to patterning. Sometimes the ribbing stretches too much for the sock to stay on my feet.
> PS How did you get to be so wise on this knitting stuff??? who taught you??? and you cook too!!!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I must agree with Siouxann.... I like things just as they are.
And the Coffee in midweek sounds like a good idea as well.
I suppose if we're doing the "wrong thing", then someone from KP will notify us


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my dad made the best three minute egg - when i was home i always had him make me one - i also had him chip the top off - i always got egg shell in the egg when i did it - and he was very slick.

i think the bunny egg cozy would work even if the egg was in an egg cup - don't you?

sam



FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > http://zakkalife.blogspot.com/2008/02/bunny-egg-cozy.html
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - don't you change a thing - this is the best thread ever - i read every post and love it - thanks so much for being the best host ever. i always look forward to the new one starting on friday to see what new cocktail you have for us.

sam



FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I like the status quo, Dave. Just very happy that you are willing to act as our gracious host week after week.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > .... as a general rule, I get the best results knitting shirring elastic in with the rib rows. I can use my favourite yarns and it is far more durable, it's also very economical at only 49p (usc78) per spool.
> ...


Glad to help. I wouldn't describe myself as wise, but I had a formal art training and that taught me to work through processes logically and methodically; whatever one designs needs to be replicable by another person. I find it helps to apply those principles to every other activity.

Learning to cook is a necessity, it's either that or live on ready meals from the dreaded _Palace of Hell!_

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I do like the bunnies Sam, I just think they should have found an egg-cup for the picture!

Dave


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

If we were dong something outside the rules, I'm sure we would have heard about it by now. If people don't like the way it lingers on, they don't have to join in. I like it this way. thanks for hosting, Dave.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - don't you change a thing - this is the best thread ever - i read every post and love it - thanks so much for being the best host ever. i always look forward to the new one starting on friday to see what new cocktail you have for us.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam.

Do have a go at the _Bellini_ I posted earlier, it is truly delicious. It's also a real hit with the ladies, should one need impressing!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i quite agree dave - egg cups would have been the smart way to show the cozies.

sam



FireballDave said:


> I do like the bunnies Sam, I just think they should have found an egg-cup for the picture!
> 
> Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i quite agree dave - egg cups would have been the smart way to show the cozies.

sam



FireballDave said:


> I do like the bunnies Sam, I just think they should have found an egg-cup for the picture!
> 
> Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

My oh my oh my!!! Just had a bowl of the PB stew!!! I embellished it with some cauliflower, brocoli, and corn on the cob! Wonderful. Next time I am going to make dumplings on top!!! Cheers to Jacki for sharing her recipe!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> My oh my oh my!!! Just had a bowl of the PB stew!!! I embellished it with some cauliflower, brocoli, and corn on the cob! Wonderful. Next time I am going to make dumplings on top!!! Cheers to Jacki for sharing her recipe!


I'm so happy it was a good starting point for your own stew! Apparently it varies in Africa too. I think families have their "signature" stew. I think (about 30 some pages ago) I mentioned making a green tomato pie for a party last weekend. Well, I'm quite pleased to say that it was a HIT! One of the best deserts I've ever made! (If I do say so myself...hee) I will post the recipe this weekend when I have some more time to hang out in Paradise.

As for the point of this post......I think if you add 1/2 cup of peanut butter to anything, it will be fabulous!

See y'all at the next tea party....or this one...whichever.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the most delightful Tea Party ever!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've seen recipes for chili with peanut butter added. Yep...peanut butter goes with just about anything.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> I've seen recipes for chili with peanut butter added. Yep...peanut butter goes with just about anything.


I guess you've all heard of peanut soup, haven't you? It's served in restaurants in Williamsburg, VA, and probably other places, also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should try throwing a hershey's chocolate bar into your chili - yummmmm

sam



settleg said:


> I've seen recipes for chili with peanut butter added. Yep...peanut butter goes with just about anything.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

My neice loves her chocolate chip and peanut butter chip fluffy pancakes smoothered with syrup!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen recipes for chili with peanut butter added. Yep...peanut butter goes with just about anything.
> ...


One of those other places is THE SURREY HOUSE across the James River in Surry County, VA. Interesting flavor in a soup!!
JuneK


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


I seem to remember eating there once, but I didn't have peanut soup. I was attending a Computer Security class at Ft. Lee and my husband came down for the weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> you should try throwing a hershey's chocolate bar into your chili - yummmmm
> 
> Yeah, heard that as an ingredient too. Guess I need to do some research and find some specific recipes for this; seem to remember chocolate as an ingredient in many hispanic/latino dishes which sounds just as yummy as peanut butter.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > you should try throwing a hershey's chocolate bar into your chili - yummmmm
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > you should try throwing a hershey's chocolate bar into your chili - yummmmm
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - i will definitely be looking for this kind of chocolate - thanks for the heads up.

sam



FireballDave said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Several recipes I just checked out used the blocks of bitter sweet chocolate or powdered cocoa.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

All this talk about chocolate reminds me that it is World Chocolate Day!

http://www.product-reviews.net/2011/07/07/world-chocolate-day-2011-facts-you-should-know/

I need to go find me some quality dark chocolate. Personal favorite brand is called Endangered Species, as it is a world trade chocolate and a portion goes to the rain forests to help protect the endangered species there.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

At dinner tonight, I was telling my husband about the peanut butter discussion and all the ways in which folks eat peanut butter. Well, it seems he was having breakfast with one of his cribbage friends from North Carolina one day. The friend was having an omelet with peanut butter in it. My husband had a taste of it and he said it was pretty good. There's one for you, Sam! Have you tried it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've had a beef and choclate dish (from South America somewhere) I think it was cocoa though she said chocolate.
Lindt do a dark chocolate with chilli- and as they are imported from Germany I assume they are available in other places. I think Arnotts put out a special Tim Tam at one stage dark chocolate with chilli. It's a fairly common though new combination over here. Not keen on dark chocolate (other than with mint) and don't like chilli too hot so I haven't tried it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no i haven't doris - but i just might - lol

sam



DorisT said:


> At dinner tonight, I was telling my husband about the peanut butter discussion and all the ways in which folks eat peanut butter. Well, it seems he was having breakfast with one of his cribbage friends from North Carolina one day. The friend was having an omelet with peanut butter in it. My husband had a taste of it and he said it was pretty good. There's one for you, Sam! Have you tried it?


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

That peanut butter soup sounds interesting. Is there a substitute for people with a peanut allergy?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Tried the tsp of peanut butter in my coffee this morning. Will definitely use it on the toast instead! Now I can throw in some chocolate instead. Cinnamon in coffee is good too. I first had that when I went to visit my cousin about 20 yrs ago. She put on a pot of coffee and threw in a tsp of cinnamon. Well, 4 pots of coffee later, her husband walked in the door and promptly left! Do you think we were high on the coffee or the cinnamon?? hehe [/quote]

My good cholesterol was down a little when I last had blood work done and my dr. suggested I have a little cinnamon every day. He said it would help lower my bad cholesterol. I put the jar of cinnamon beside the coffee pot and sprinkle a little in the coffee grounds before perking...like drinking dessert since I like milk and sweetener in my coffee!!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will have to try the cinnamon in the coffee. Wonder if you could just sprinkle it in your cup?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Will have to try the cinnamon in the coffee. Wonder if you could just sprinkle it in your cup?


We attended a Christmas party where the hostess put cinnamon in the pot. It smelled so good brewing!! Don't know about adding it to the cup. though.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I sometimes put a stick of cinnamon in the pot before starting the drip. Nice flavor, and the stick can be used a few times before having to toss it out.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Will have to try the cinnamon in the coffee. Wonder if you could just sprinkle it in your cup?
> ...


If I remember, I tried that once and the cinnamon didn't really dissolve..just sort of floated on top.
JuneK


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> All this talk about chocolate reminds me that it is World Chocolate Day!
> 
> http://www.product-reviews.net/2011/07/07/world-chocolate-day-2011-facts-you-should-know/
> 
> I need to go find me some quality dark chocolate. Personal favorite brand is called Endangered Species, as it is a world trade chocolate and a portion goes to the rain forests to help protect the endangered species there.


Ghirardelli has 86% cacao bars.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


Cinnamon grains aren't easily soluble in water, however the flavour does infuse. I like a light dusting on the froth on my cappuccino, particularly when I use a Viennese coffee blend for the base.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - is it time to start a new tea party or are we just going to continue this one?

sam



FireballDave said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I start new threads at 11pm BST (3pm in LA) by which time I'll be on the coffee and liqueurs. _Patience_ is a virtue as well as the name of an opera!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry dave - i wasn't trying to rush anything - and pdt is three hours ahead of me so i will wait until six o'clock. and i will try to be more patient.

sam



FireballDave said:


> I start new threads at 11pm BST (3pm in LA) by which time I'll be on the coffee and liqueurs. _Patience_ is a virtue as well as the name of an opera!
> 
> Dave


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

mjs said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk about chocolate reminds me that it is World Chocolate Day!
> ...


Thank you, I'll have to mark that on my calendar. I did have chocolate explosion ice cream for dessert last night, with peanut butter moosetracks...my sweet tooth must have known it was world chocolate day! Now, I'm waiting for this week's tea party, I must be early;-)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


Maybe there's a secret to it that we don't know.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


You can add a little cinnamon to the ground coffee and make it in your Gaggia espresso machine. However be warned, cinnamon is a powerful spice that will taint your metal filter pot, it would be advisable to reserve one especially for this.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's coming up to 11pm BST and I've just opened this weekend's Tea Party with something fun! You can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-18334-1.html

Come along and say hello.

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[quoteIf I remember, I tried that once and the cinnamon didn't really dissolve..just sort of floated on top.
JuneK[/quote]

Cinnamon grains aren't easily soluble in water, however the flavour does infuse. I like a light dusting on the froth on my cappuccino, particularly when I use a Viennese coffee blend for the base.

Dave[/quote]

I like it on my cappuccino, too, Dave!
JuneK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in LA. I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


Did I lose day or two? My calendar says it's June 29th. I know I've been dozing a lot but I can't have lost 2 days :lol:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> ...


This is last year's tea party.


----------

